# All my fan fiction (for everyone and not just science fiction)



## demolition18

Does anyone have any fiction fiction to send? If it's original it goes in the original category and could be put on a forum of this web site. If it's un original do not (if this is not your work) distribute or publish any of this without the propery owner's written consent. I am not so sure of who to sign the agreement with on Bill and Ted or Charlie's Angels. For The 6th Day you need written consent from Phoenix Pictures (those are my ideas for prequel novels). For Equilibrium you'll need written consent from Dimension Films (those are my ideas for prequel comics). For ID4 written consent from 20th Century Fox is required. For Justice Leauge you'll need written consent from DC Comics or Warner Brothers. For Spider-Man you'll need written consent from Marvel Comics and the Spider-Man movies were done by Sony Pictures with the consent from Marvel Comics. I think that it's a Nintendo company that written consent is needed for Legend of Zelda. For Daredevil you'll need written consent from Marvel Comics and 20th Century Fox had the written consent from Marvel Comics to make the Daredevil movie. For Star Wars written consent from Lucas Film is required. For Walker Texas Ranger written consent is required by Columbia/Tristar Television. For Charlie's Angels written consent is required from Columbia Tristar Pictures. For Lost In Space written consent from New Line Cinema is required. For Demolition Man written consent from Warner Brothers is required. So don't sell those writings without the written consent from the copy right holders. So if any of you have fan fiction related to movies or ideas for movies that are original just reply. You could just give script summaries/plot scripts. I could then post them from edit. If it's original then put it under the original category. The category labels are in underlined. If it's un original I should reconize it. If you ever have Blade Runner fan fiction or Friday The 13th Fan Fiction I'll put Friday The 13th or Blade Runner in the un original. 

*Fan Fiction on Movies*

Un Original 

*The 6th Day* 

Maybe some 6th Day prequel there's a war with the villains in the movie. It's the anti cloning fundalmentalists wiping out Tony Goldwin's character and his business. They are killed. Maybe a 6th Day prequel novel trilogy and some Arnold Schwarzenegger involved flying jets. He even has XFL clients.

*Equilibrium*

For Equilibrium there could be a comic book/graphic novel prequel series. The series could begin with a tattoo parlor raid where there are people with body piercings and tattoos. On my ideas Christian Bale's character and Sean Bean's character with Taye Diggs's character and many other clerics raid a tattoo parlor. An attrative young blonde hair girl has a tattoo on her back and a pierced bellybutton and earings on her ears (looking like Britney Spears). She takes a gun from another cleric and tries to shoot Taye Diggs's character. Taye Diggs's character shoots her. All those clerics tell the employees and customers to get down on their knees. Later on they are executed via incineration. This is when William Fichtner's character puts together hundreds and hundreds of people who want freedom out to overthrow a dictator who calls himself Father. This dictator secretly dies of some natural cause and his right hand man takes his place after the tattoo parlor raid. Through out the series there's other emotional things. There are people not taking their prozium and they are killed for it. There's illegal magazines. They are being burned. In this series there are people partying (with music) and many of those people have tattoos and piercings. They are also wearing baggy clothing. Many very young girls and guys are arrested by John Preston and the sweeper team. They are later on incinerated at the palace of justice. There is a priest there reading from the bible saying prayers. Also a girl arrested for having a pierced tongue at the beginning of the series tries to throw the executioners into the incinerator. This girl is hit by a guard and thrown into there. Also in the series there are mob guys smoking cigars. Most of the Italians in the resistance are mob guys. Jurgen even puts together some god fathers of Lybria thinking that they could hang Father. John Preston with clerics Brant and Partridge and many other clerics shoot the Lybria when the Lybrian mobsters shoot back at them. Itâ€™s a gun fight between the clerics and mobsters. John Preston kills the bosses and the big boss of the mob family in Lybria. The mob guys have musical content and smoke cigars (smoking tobacco is a sense offense because cigarettes and cigars and pipes are stimulants). There are guys with booze and alcohol is a depressant and triggers depression. When the series concludes there is another tattoo parlor raid (where some of the resistance fighters get piercings on themselves). A tattoo artist with the tattooing needle during the raid tries to stab the highest ranking cleric played by Christian Bale and a few other clerics shoot that man. Everyone else is arrested and executed at the palace of justice.

*Bill & Ted* 

In the Bill and Ted fan fiction we could have ideas for what happens over those past many years and at the Bill and Ted University all those people dressed in black holding big guns vaporize because Rufus (played by George Carlin) has prevented the existence of this evil rebellion against Bill and Ted and that Ted's father arrested their leader De Nomolos and the good robots Bill and Ted destroyed the evil robots Bill and Ted. The evil rebel leader after doing his time in prison gets married to Bill's mother. Rufus through history alteration has thwarted this evil rebellion. That's all my fan fiction done. 

*ID4*

Indepence Day 2 

Plot Elements/Synopsis: It was many years after the aliens have attacked. Over those years many people have helped with rebuilding New York City and Washington DC. Many people are working together on putting El Toro back together. David Levinson works at a store in downtown Queens. All of Manhattan mayâ€™ve been destroyed but there is still Queens. David is no longer a computer tech. David and Connie have a son named Derek. David still has never had a driverâ€™s license and walks to work and sometimes rides his bike to work. David works in a music store and he sets up systems there. Thomas Whitmore is no longer the U. S. President. Thomas Whitmore met a woman named Elizabeth Smith who was divorced a few years before the aliens attacked. President Whitmore married her in the late 1990's. We learn that Thomas Whitmore never had a driverâ€™s license and never even applied for a license like David Levinson never did. The former president has only had experience in flying jets... military jets. Thomas Whitmore is retired from work. Steven Hiller left the marines after a battle. Steven Hiller now works in a casino as a security officer. The movie begins with an oil rig on the Atlantic ocean and new evil aliens attack and the oil rig barge blows up and the workers are killed. Aliens attack more of the sea. We then go to Queens where we see Thomas Whitmore walking down the street and David Levinson riding his new bicycle to work. The former presidentâ€™s new wife works in the music store too. David Levinson gets a call on his cell phone and is talking to Joe Bolga (a muscular able seaman who lives on a cruise boat). He is on his boat talking to Dave on his cell phone. He informs him thatâ€™s he is going to join the battle against the new aliens after talking to General Grey. He knew about Davidâ€™s help to defeat evil aliens many years back. David sends his former childhood friend to Neveda who are from California to Area 51. At the Whitmoreâ€™s apartment. Thereâ€™s the Thomas Whitmoreâ€™s wife and daughter. She gets a call from General William Grey. Over to Los Vegas. Steven Hiller is at a casino. A person is trying to steal chips and Steve gets on this thief. Steven fights with him. The police later on show up and arrest that person. Steven gets a call from Col. Mitchell being informed that there are new aliens that have attacked. Over to San Francisco. Alien crafts attack the golden gate bridge. A group of fighter jets attack and a few are blown up just as aliens are shot down. Also there should be scenes when Steve says good bye to his wife and step son just as he is going to go and rejoin with the military to take on the new aliens. Also thereâ€™s a scene with Amy Smith when she is on a trip in Nevada with her sorority sisters. They are being attacked by aliens on the ground and Colonel Mitchell and General Grey shoot those aliens with their guns. There should also be scenes when David sees his wife and son and his father. David and Thomas go on an airplane to Nevada. Also Joe Bolga goes to Area 51. Also like before Colonel Mitchell at Area 51 gather together pilots. The former president Thomas Whitmore and Joe Bolga get their jets. Steve and David get an alien craft. There should be fight scenes with the aliens too. Thereâ€™s also a big air battle sequence. David hacks into the shields like before. Thereâ€™s another ship. Thomas Whitmore shoots the core with a missile (he is lucky to survive because Russell Case took the suicide mission because a missile was jammed) and the ship blows up. Joe Bolga shoots down some aliens. Inside the new mothership Steven and Davidâ€™s craft is inside. Amy Smith and her friends are staying at Area 51 with Colonel Mitchell and General Grey. David shuts down the shield in the alien mothership. David gets missiles from the ship to fire into each other and Steve flies out of the space ship. Thereâ€™s a reactor core to destroy similar to the first death star that David on his computer destroyed another alien spaceship. The battle is won. In the End there are fire works at night on July 4. David Levinson with his father, wife and son are watching in Queens. So are Thomas Whitmore with his wife, daughter and step daughter with Joe Bolga are watching to as is Jasmine, Steve and Dylan in Los Vegas, Nevada. The sky shows the fire works. End credits.   

*Justice League* 

Justice League

Plot/Synopsis: Batman, Superman, Aqua Man, Black Canary, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman and The Flash all team together to battle Vandal Savage and his team of tyrannical soldiers. Thorn and Killer Croc might be in league with Vandal Savage a ruthless dictator. Vandal Savage wants to over throw the US president to become the new president and then dictate the world. The JLA must fight to stop Vandal Savage from overthrowing the US president. Vandal Savage uses 2 insane criminals Thorn and The Killer Croc and Harley Quin and Clay Face for help in taking domination. 

Battle Ideas 

Throughout the movie the Justice League battles Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. 

One on One

The heroes all battle Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers in charge. Black Canary vs. Thorn Aqua Man vs. Killer Croc Wonder Woman vs. Harley Quinn Batman vs. Clay Face   Superman, Green Lantern and The Flash vs. the 3 generals of Vandal Savage

Final Battle

The heroes all take on Vandal Savage. Vandal Savage is defeated by Batman. 

Justice League 2

Plot/Synopsis: Batman, Martian Manhunter, Wonder Woman, Plastic Man, Green Arrow, Superman, The Flash and Green Lantern team up together forming the Justice League of America. The Justice League go up against Darkseid and those are who working for him. They are Desparo and Cheetah. The Ninja, Captain Cold, Conduit, Copperhead, Grundy and The Mad Hatter are in league with Darkseid and his minions. They heroes must stop them. 

Battle Ideas

The whole entire Justice League fight several thugs who work for The Mad Hatter and The Scarecrow. They get them all. Maybe Green Arrow could shoot some thugs with his bow and arrow. 

One on One

Wonder Woman vs. Cheetah Martian Manhunter vs. Copperhead The Flash vs. Captain Cold Superman vs. Conduit Green Lantern vs. Grundy Green Arrow vs. Desparo (hand to hand fighting) Plastic Man vs. The Mad Hatter Batman vs. The Ninja

Final Battle 

All the heroes vs. Darseid Green Arrow could even shoot Darkseid with his bow and arrows. Itâ€™s everyone together fighting Darkseid and Superman brings Darkseid to the space prison as Batman knocks him down. 

Justice League 3

Plot/Synopsis: Lex Luthor  puts several villains together. Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, a different Green Lantern team up with Hawk Girl and Hawk Man and battle villains like Cinestro, Star Sapphire, Gorilla Grodd, Brianiac, The Shade and Fire Fly and Killer Frost. 

Battle Ideas 

The Heroes together battle several miscellaneous thugs on city streets. The JLA also battle thugs who work for Lex Luthor and The Shade.

One on One 

Batman vs. The Shade  Wonder Woman vs. Killer Frost Hawk Girl Vs. Star Sapphire The Flash vs. Gorilla Grodd Green Lantern vs. Cinestro Superman vs. Brainac Hawk Man vs. Fire Fly 

Final Battle

The Entire Justice League takes Lex Luthor. They defeat Lex Luthor. This time Wonder Woman captures Lex Luthor with her lasso. 

*Spider-Man*

Spider-Man 3 plot elements suggestions

In the beginning of the movie Scorpion attacks J. Jonah Jameson (something do with comics relating to the Spider-Man movie). Spider-Man comes and rescues Jameson from Scorpion. Spider-Man battles Scorpion and defeats him. Hoffman and Robertson watch Spider-Man take on Scorpion. Peter Parker and Mary Jane Watson are walking down the streets of Manhattan shopping for their college graduation. They are attacked by some local muggers. Venom shows up and the muggers attack Venom. Venom throws all those muggers around. Somewhere Mary Jane and Peter are at the apartments. Aunt May sees Peter with Mary Jane and Eddie Brock comes. Eddie Brock introduces himself. Mary Jane is being yelled at by her father. Eddie Brock goes over and roughs up Phillip Watson and yells at him. Eddie Brock and Phillip Watson get into a fight. Madeline Watson yells for them to stop it. They stop fighting. Later on Venom is meeting with Electro, Mysterio and Hammerhead. Venom (or Eddie Brock) putting the blame on Spider-Man for the loss of his job makes a way of wiping out the wall crawler. Later on Peter Parker changes into Spider-Man and deals with Electro and Mysterio. Spider-Man has an illusion of being in outer space and has energy volts shot at him. Spider-Man does the spider leap to avoid them. Spider-Man gets back onto the streets of New York City. Spider-Man finds Mysterio. Spider-Man punches Electro flying in the air. Spider-Man swinging on his webbings to another building with his 2 feet knocks down Mysterio. Electro and Mysterio are tied up in his webs. Later on Mary Jane is at a modeling studio. Mary Jane is doing a bubble gum show. Mary Jane is chewing pink bubble gum and blows a bubble and sucks it back into her mouth. Hammerhead and his goons show up. Mary Jane blows a huge bubble and it pops. Mary Janes gets rid of her gum. Mary Jane says good night to her photographer. She walks out the door and is attacked by 7 men who work for Hammerhead. They tell her that she is pretty and she tells them to leave her alone. She slaps a Hammerhead thug in the face. Mary Jane gets free and starts running and screams. Spider-Man shows up and battles Hammerheadâ€™s thugs. Spider-Man is beating up on Hammerheadâ€™s thugs. All 7 of those men are webbed. Hammerhead manages to get away. Spider-Man says that heâ€™ll catch him later. Later on Mary Jane is performing in a play and Peter with Harry Osborne is watching. Eddie Brock shows up there with Hammerhead and 5 other thugs of his. Later on Spider-Man battles 5 more of Hammerheadâ€™s men. Hammerhead comes into the battle and rams his head and misses on Spider-Man. Spider-Man kicks Hammerhead. Spider-Man then battles Venom. Itâ€™s a big battle. Venom throws a bus driver out of the seat and steals the bus trying to hit Spider-Man. Spider-Man lures Venom to a church. Venom gets out of the bus and tries to squash Spider-Man.  Spider-Man with his webs. rings the church bell and the symboite falls off of Eddie Brock. Eddie Brock is tied in webbings. Eddie Brock gets arrested and faces charges of even driving the bus without a license and many other crimes. Later on Peter Parker with Mary Jane Watson and Harry Osborne graduate Columbia University. Mary Jane and Peter had gotten engaged. In the end Spider-Man swings down New York City patrolling the streets preventing more crimes from taking place. After the end Peter Parker gets married to Mary Jane Watson. 


Spider-Man 4 plot elements suggestions

In the beginning of the movie Spider-Man goes out after hearing that Venom is back out and that there are new enemies out there. Spider-Man goes out battles a local street gang. There are street thugs with clubs who attack Spider-Man. Spider-Man throws punches on those thugs. Spider-Man back hand punches 2 others. 3 hair women show up and attack Spider-Man. Black Cat shows up and Black Cat fights with the hair women (1 Hispanic, 1 black, 1 white). The hair women with their hair attack Black Cat. Black Cat lays some flying kicks on the hair women. The raincoat men show up. Spider-Man and Black Cat are attacked and then Venom with Morbius show up. Spider-Man figures that Venom escaped from his prison. Some raincoat men pull out guns and shoot. Venom throws punches on the raincoat men as Morbius hypnotizes them. Spider-Man ties them up with his webbings. Doppleganger (monster looking like Spider-Man) shows up. Doppleganger jumps on Morbius. Venom jumps and is knocked down by Doppleganger. Spider-Man fights with Doppleganger. Spider-Man defeats Doppleganger. Venom explains the Carnage situation and about the symbiote spawn. Later on Carnage meets with Shriek, Carrion and Demo Goblin. There are also umbrella men, coley types and hair women. They meet together. Together Shriek and Carrion are sent to the Daily Bugle for what they are hearing about. At the Daily Bugle they take Jameson and Robertson and Hoffman hostage. Shriek and Carrion with the local gang go to the Daily Bugle. The remaining hair women threaten them with their hair and the coley types use clubs just to find out who takes the pictures of Spider-Man. Eddie Brock is there and transforms into Venom somewhere un seen. Venom takes on the gang. Shriek shoot lightning out of her hands sending Venom flying out the window. The next day when Peter Parker is leaving for work Mary Jane tells him that she is 1 month pregnant. Peter goes out the door walking down the streets of New York City. Somewhere else in the city thereâ€™s College student Felicia Hardy walking down the streets. Felicia Hardy is the girl who is Black Cat. Eddie Brock somewhere else on the street walking. 3 hoodlums (1 has on a green lawn hat and hunting clothes, 1 has on a New York Yankees shirt, 1 has on a round cowboy hat). They walk up to Felicia Hardy like they have the hots for her. They grab onto her. They tell her that she has pretty eyes. She tells them to leave her alone. They donâ€™t listen. Eddie Brock sees the 3 hoods. Eddie Brock somewhere transforms into Venom and takes on the 3 hoodlums. Venom butts in. Venom says something to the 3 hoods. Those 3 men tell him to mind his own business. One man throws a punch on Venom. Venom punches him back. Venom unleashes something from the symbiote 2 more hoods and knocks them down. Venom ties up with men with his webs. Later on Spider-Man, Venom, Black Cat and Morbius battle more criminals. Black Cat takes out the remaining hair women. Spider-Man sticks a camera to some where. Morbius smacks some rain coat men and knocks them down. Spider-Man takes out the rest of the rain coat men. Spider-Man and Venom together deal with the coley types. Spider-Man ties up all those gang members with his webs and comments that should hold them un till the police show up. Later on at the Parkerâ€™s apartment there is Peter with Mary Jane and Eddie Brock is there too. Eddie Brock had got his job back at the Daily Bugle and is talking out a story with Peter on Spider-Man. Peter tells Eddie that he is Spider-Man. Brock and Peter walk to the Daily Bugle. Brock and Peter go to see Jameson. Peter give his photos to Jameson. Jameson gives Brock an assignment on the Carnage story. Eddie Brock tries to convince JJJ that Spider-Man is the good guy. Later on Spider-Man, Black Cat, Morbius and Venom battle Carnage and the rest of his team. Black Cat takes on Shriek. Morbius takes on Carrion. Venom takes on Demo Goblin. Spider-Man takes on Carnage. The heroes and villains battle it out. Black Cat defeats Shriek as Shriek tries to zap Black Cat and Black Cat with her flips avoids them and knocks down Shriek. Morbius throws a punch on Carrion just as Carrion tries to absorb the life out of Morbius living vampire. Venom jumps from Demo Goblinâ€™s pumpkin bombs. Venom somehow defeats Demo Goblin. Venom takes a sonic gun while Spider-Man and Carnage beat each other up. Carnage with his powers knocks down Spider-Man and Venom shoots Carnage with sonic waves. Spider-Man ties up with his webs his remaining foes. The heroes all leave the scene. Later on the Carnage story is covered at the Daily Bugle as J. Jonah Jameson talks to Robbie. Then in the end Mary Jane with Peter are walking down Manhattan as is Michael Morbius is with Felicia Hardy. Venom is swinging donw Manhattan. 

Spider-Girl movie Plot Elements suggestions

In the beginning of the movie Spider-Man is battling terrorists and takes down the whole organization and their leader. Peter Parker retires as Spider-Man and goes home to his wife and 2 children. Early in the movie May â€œMaydayâ€ Parker gets the powers from Spider-Man and becomes Spider-Girl. Throughout the movie Spider-Girl battles various thugs. We even see Mayday with some friends. Coming up to the end Mayday Parker battles the main villain and defeats the main villain. In the end Spider-Girl is on the prowler out to catch criminals who attempt crimes.

Venom Movie Plot Elements suggestions

In the beginning of the movie Sandman battles Roland Treeceâ€™s thugs on the streets of New York City along with Silver Sable. A thug shoots Sandman and some sand comes out of him. Sandman makes a sand hammer pounds a few thugs. Silver Sable uses a knife to hold some other thugs. Silver Sable informs Sandman of going to upstate New York to the New Life Foundation building after Roland Treece. Later on in Upstate New York at the New Life Foundation building thereâ€™s 2 hair women, 1 coley type, 1 rain coat man and 1 street thug from New York City with Cleatus Kassidy for the symbiotes. Roland Treece places those prisoners in the chamber and the symbiotes go onto them. Roland Treece programs the Digger. Later on at where Eddie Brock is staying he gets a visit from Sean Morgan. Sean Morgan talks to Eddie Brock telling him that they need Venom to deal with the New Life Foundation. The Digger shows up. A few New Life Foundation soldiers show up. Eddie Brock transforms into Venom. Venom takes out 2 soldiers and gets into battle with the Digger. The Digger attacks. Venom destroys the Digger while Sean Morgan gets into a gun fight with some other soldiers. Venom takes out the rest of them present. Later on the several symbiotes take on many SAFE agents. The agents fire their guns on those symbotic enemies. Carnage and others kill SAFE agents. Later on Eddie Brock and Sean Morgan meet with Silver Sable. They go into a mall and try to find a way into the New Life Foundation building. They see Roland Treece. Eddie Brock as Venom goes after Treece. Treece gets away into an elevator. The heroes lose sight of Treece. Later on Venom gets into a fight with a person who hovers and shoots plasma volts. Silver Sable and Sean Morgan get into a gun fight with New Life Foundation Soldiers. Many are killed in the gun fight. Venom defeats this villain. Venom swings to a green house. Sean Morgan hops aboard Silver Sableâ€™s glider with her on it. They head to the green house with Venom. They battle some more soldiers. All those soldiers are killed or incapacitated. Later on Venom battles more Diggers. Other New Life Foundation soldiers are captured by SAFE agents. The SAFE agents battle New Life Foundation droids. Venom takes them out. Venom battles another villain who shoots Plasma volts and defeats that villain. Some other men from the NLF take Venom with Sean Morgan and Silver Sable. They are in a trap room. They escape and battle security droids and defeat them. Venom battles those flying men of the NLF and defeats them. Later on Venom with Silver Sable and Sean Morgan battle the symbiotes. Sean Morgan shoots down a symbiote. Silver Sable shoots down a woman with a symbiote who calls herself Scream. Venom fights with some other symbiotes and knocks them down. Venom throws around his â€œchildrenâ€ on their wearers. Venom and Carnage beat each other up. SAFE agents come in and blast the symbiotes off of those wearing them. Venom webs up Cleatus Kassidy with 2 hair women, 1 rain coat man, 1 street thug and 1 coley type. Venom informs Sean Morgan of who they were. Venom goes into Roland Treeces office and disables security. Venom grabs Treece throwing him into a wall. Somewhere else in the New Life Foundation building Sean Morgan sends his agents with rifles into Roland Treeceâ€™s office. Venom fights with Roland Treece and the SAFE agents burst in and aim their guns at Treece. Venom leaves the building. In the end Eddie Brock says goodbye to the SAFE organization with their leader Sean Morgan and Silver Sable. Eddie Brock says that he is going to live in San Francisco. 

*The Legend Of Zelda*

The Legend Of Zelda

Plot/synopsis: Based on the popular Nintendo game. The movie takes place on a planet called Red Earth. Astronauts have discovered a new planet. They study a planet that has life forms on it and get in contact with people on Earth. They learn about the planet. Knights of Hyrule have been killed. Link had just become a warrior and is fighting against Gannon. He fights against the forces of evil and someday wants to become a Hyrule knight. The Golden Land also becomes The Dark World. 
Scenes that there should be. (there should be other scenes with Gannon and Aganhim where heâ€™s not fighting.) The movie should start out with the introduction of the Golden Land. 

Outside Hyrule in the afternoon. Astronauts are communicating with the base back on Earth and are telling them something and then we go 1,000 years back on Red Earth into the medieval days. Astronaut: "Houston we are on Red Earth. We see something that tells us history there." 
Flash to the Medieval days there. 

At Night in Hyrule. Link and his uncle are fighting against Gannonâ€™s forces. They split up and Linkâ€™s uncle vanishes. Link: "Uncle Whale. Are you there?" Link goes to the Hyrule castle and to rescue princess Zelda. There on the way to the dungeon, he fights 3 of Gannonâ€™s thugs are sitting at a table. Link shows up, those thugs get up with swords drawn and thereâ€™s a sword fight.

Link knocks those 3 men into a pit and these 3 die. Zelda: "Link. Save me." Link gets to the dungeon and is fighting the evil master/executioner. The executioner swings his deadly mace and Link fights with his sword. Link defeats this villain. 

He rescues Zelda and she stays over at Linkâ€™s house over night. 
In the morning they go to the Lost Woods (the music is playing). Link: "I must go to the Lost Woods for my sword." There thereâ€™s a forest thief trying to steal. Link gets a bow and arrows and draws a bead on the thief. Link: "You leave here or I kill you. I don't ever want to see you trying to steal things again." Link gets the master sword (he was already has 3 medallions and the book). Link goes with Zelda to the Kakariko village. The people see Zelda. Kakariko villagers: "Zelda!" He keeps Zelda safe there.(They should play the Kakariko village music at the scene and play other musics as well). Zelda: "Just remember the moon pearl. You'll end up in the dark world fighting Gannon." Link: "I have it." 

Link goes to the castle to stop Aganhim. He has a moon pearl. He got that all from his uncle. Link fights some Gannon thugs in the castle. Aganhim: "You fool. You can not defeat me. I am a power ful wizard." Link: "My Uncle showed me how to fight. I will deflect your blasts." Link is fighting Aganhim. Aganhim shoots projectiles from his fingers and Link deflects them with the master sword and they hit the evil wizard. He defeats him there and goes to the Dark World. People there are turned into animals. Link fights some thugs that are transformed. He goes around the Dark World to look for Gannonâ€™s tower. 

He takes the magic mirror and goes back to the light world. Link goes to a shop. 2 dwarfs are there hammering on metal. Link: "I am here for my sword to be tempered." Dwarf Steward: "That would be 50 rupees." Link pays and gives them his sword. Dwarf Steward #2: "Just wait outside and we will be done with you shortly." Link goes outside and waits for it. A few moments pass by and Link goes back in. Dwarf Steward: "Your sword is ready." He has a tempered sword already and is fighting Gannonâ€™s thugs. He shoots one blast into one and other thugs are killing him. A thug stabs him and cuts him. Link with is sword and shield is fighting back. He kills them. He goes to Venus. There she and the fairies heal him up. Link almost died. At the fairy cave. Link throws in a rupee. The Fairy pops out of the water. Venus: "With my magic your wounds should be healed." Link: "That is what I need." Venus: "Pay me 50 rupees." The fairy sprays magic dust on Link. 

Later in the afternoon at the temple in the dark world. Gannonâ€™s thugs have kidnapped Zelda and the 6 other maidens with the king and Linkâ€™s Uncle and they bring them to Gannon. Gannon: "At least we have princess Zelda. We also have 6 maidens. Here we also have Linkâ€™s Uncle and the Hyrule King."Uncle Whale: "My nephew will be here and will stop you." Zelda: "Link has defeated your alter ego Aganhim." Gannon: "My wizard is still alive and heâ€™s impossible to kill." Zelda: "Link will be here to rescue us." Gannon: (to his thugs) "You guys go to my tower. Link might be looking for me there." They leave. 
Link goes to Death Mountain with is 7 crystals his uncle gave him. (itâ€™s what space people are also studying in the history events there.) 

Link goes into a cave. He throws his bow and arrows in the water and the fairy (now looking fat) comes out. Fat Fairy: "Did you drop this in?" Link: "Yes." Fat Fairy: "With the silver arrows you can easily defeat Gannon." The fairy goes back into the water. The fat fairy pops out again. Fat Fairy: "Did you drop your sword? I can make your sword more powerful." Link: "Than do it." Link heads to Gannonâ€™s tower and there he defeats the rest of the Gannon thugs (short fight scenes with some Gannon thugs).
At the Temple outside. Gannon has Zelda and 6 other girls as hostages. Zelda: "Link is going to be here and he is going to defeat you." Gannon: "Link has defeated Aganhim once and next time Aganhim will kill Link. Zelda, I have hidden your father and Linkâ€™s Uncle named Whale." 

He is fighting Aganhim again. Aganhim: "We meet again, Link." Link: "I will defeat you again." The fight starts just as Aganhim shoots projectiles at Link and Link deflects them back at him and defeats the wizard again. Gannon shows up. Gannon: "You have managed to defeat my dark wizard Aganhim twice. I will defeat you." Gannon flies away. Link plays a flute he got from the flute boy and the bird take him to the temple in the Dark World. 
(song by Bruce Springsteen Dancing in the Dark playing) There Link is fighting Gannon. He with his sword breaks Gannonâ€™s weapon .It turns dark. Gannon: "You can't see in here now. What are you going to do?" Link: "I'm going to stop you." Link is trying to find Gannon. Link lights the lights with his lantern power. He strikes Gannon with his sword and Gannon is frozen. There Link with is bow and silver arrow shoots Gannon with a good shot and Gannon is shattered. Link: "Bullseye!" There Link gets control of the tri- pyramid. Link: "My wish is to change the dark world back to the light worldâ€™s golden land." He changes the Dark World back to the Golden Land. 

We go back to modern day astronauts. They have studied a Zelda event. Astronaut #2: "Letâ€™s go home." Astronaut #3: "This was very interesting. The Zelda legend was true. I remember the video game on Nintendo." The astronauts get back onto their ship at the space port and head back for Earth. 

We then go back to the old days at Hyrule where it was 3 days after Link defeated Gannon. There it says... Linkâ€™s uncle Recovers (Link and his uncle are at the house holding their sword and shields), The flute boy plays again (his father is there with him), The King returns to Hyrule (Zelda and 6 maidens are there). We go to the Kakariko village with people out there, Link returns the Master Sword and the master sword sleeps again forever. This is the ending. 

*Demolition Man* 

Demolition Man: A Time for starting over 

(Novel and Comic Book/Graphic Novel  about the forming of San Angeles)

Plot/Synopsis: Police officer John Spartan has been frozen since 1996. Dana Crystal Harris had 2 kids and was promoted to captain of the LA PD in 2007 while popular actor Arnold Schwarzenegger was president of The United States. On September 25, 2010 a murder death kill is performed by a pimp named Robert Gonzalez. Captain Burke must find out the killer and arrest him. Also after the quake of 2010 and the beginning of San Angeles life flashes back to the days when John Spartan had gone after Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies (Adam, Elvin, Danzig, Kodo, Beppo, Reggie and Gunther. Each of the 6 cryocons that Simon Phoenix will already thaw out have killed Italian mobsters led by the big boss Dominic Palmenterri. Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke must assign 3 rookie cops Sandra Bullock, Denis Leary and Wesley Snipes undercover work. The female poses as a prostitute. Over in 2011 as San Angeles begins a vicious gang led by a young woman named Christina Slade takes the streets of Los Angeles and now Captain Burke must stop them and Raymond Cocteau (head of behavioral engineering) must use Behavioral Engineering to reform the vicious gang and create San Angeles just as he sees the chance to make things right. Also The mob led by Dominic Palmenterri killed Kodoâ€™s henchmen, Elvinâ€™s henchmen and Danzigâ€™s henchmen. Sheriff Nigel Hawthorne with his officers teams up with John Spartan going after Simon Phoenix and his elite criminals and must stop them. 2 cops Sylvester Stallone and Jesse Ventura were murdered by Reggie. John Spartan must also catch Kodo Zemeto leader of the yakuza. Also Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke discovers the history of John Spartan and a criminal war and maybe Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke has tried to save John Spartanâ€™s wife in the earthquake of 2010. 

Beginning

On September 25, 2010 at a motel in Los Angeles at night. A pimp named Robert Gonzalez (half Mexican, half Dutch and Puerto Rican) is outside the hotel with his goons. He sees 3 hoodlums that have tried to rape prostitutes without paying for sex. The 3 hoodlums have glass bear bottles. Each of the hoodlums are young men. 1 guy has on a Los Angeles raiders hat and LA raiders T-shirt. Another is dressed in cowboy clothes. The 3rd hoodlum is another guy with short hair. These 3 are wanting to beat up on a pimp named Robert Gonzalez. Gonzalez: "You 3 men raped our hookers and you didn't pay us. Now you 3 are going to pay the price for it." Hoodlum #1: "I am going to kick your butt if you put your hands on us." Robert Gonzalez pulls out a revolver and shoots the hoodlums with a bear bottle. Others attack and are shot down and dead. Gonzalez: "We must leave. We might have the police on us." Robert Gonzalez and his goons leave for the beach. 

Moments later the LA PD arrive with Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke (an attractive woman 38 years old). Dana Crystal has a silver Porsche. Captain Burkeâ€™s officers put yellow tape on the crime scene. Dana Crystal: "I suspect itâ€™s a pimp named Robert Gonzalez. I have 3 officers at the rank of detective who could infiltrate his gang to prove him guilty." A man and woman with their son are talking to Dana Crystalâ€™s officers in the background. 

At the beach in Los Angeles the next day. Robert Gonzalez and his goons with some hookers hang out in the pavilion. They gather money from prostitutes. A goon named Sammy who is big fat thug comes in. Sammy: "I think that we have the LA PD on us. The witnesses have only heard gun shots." Gonzalez: "I knew that." 

At the Los Angeles police station in the morning. Dana Crystal Harris-Burke is sitting at her desk. 3 police detectives named Sandra Bullock (sexy cop with long dark brown hair), Denis Leary and Wesley Snipes come in. Dana Crystal: "Detective Denis Leary and Detective Wesley Snipes you will be posing as other pimps working with Robert Gonzalez. Detective Bullock you will be a call girl. I need evidence from you. This might be enough for us to put this pimp in cryogenic prison." They leave. 

At the motel. 3 undercover cops show up. They go in. Officers Denis Leary and Wesley Snipes dress up in pimp clothes. Officer Sandra Bullock is dressed in a red belly button shirt and blue jeans. They knock on the door and Sammy the tough goon answers the door. Sammy: "Yes." Bullock: "We work for Robert. Is he here?" Sammy: "He'll be right with you." 

Over to Robert Gonzalez. Sammy: "Your 3 new people are here to see you." Gonzalez: "Send them in." Sammy goes back to the door. Sammy is back to the 3 undercover cops. Sammy: "Come right in." They go in and see the pimp. Leary: "I'm your new partner in pimpin." Snipes: "I work with this man too." Gonzalez: "Good. We had 3 hoodlums who didn't pay for sex with my prostitutes who have been raped. We wage war against rapists who don't pay." Bullock: "I cost 5 grand. Itâ€™s $500.00 to have sex with me. Many people are going to have to work hard for me." Gonzalez: "Sandra. You have a job for me."

At the Los Angeles police station the next day. The 3 undercover cops go into Dana Crystalâ€™s office. Snipes: "We had heard something about 3 hoodlums that didn't pay for sex with the prostitutes." Leary: "They haven't said anything about killing those hoodlums." Dana Crystal: "I will have to ask about it myself. I will investigate more. I remember that a man named Adam killed a couple of mob guys when I was still in police training. Adam had an Italian mobster try to kill him with a gun and Adam brutally grabbed this man by the arm and killed him with his own gun." Adam was a mass murderer and had murdered a dozen innocent people. Adam had at one time fought with several guys in a gymnasium when lifting weights and ripped down a gymnastics sign and a martial arts instructor had fought with Adam. Adam had crushed this man by his skull. Adam was one of the 7 men that Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke had put in the cryo-prison. 

Shortly before Dana Crystal joined the LA PD Simon Phoenix fought face to face with Los Angeles mobster Dominic Palmenterri who was the big boss of the Los Angeles mob. Several of Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal buddies had killed several of Dominicâ€™s men. He had 3 bosses and a countless number of under bosses with over 100 wise guys. It was during riot 3. Kodo slashed 3 mobsters. Kodoâ€™s yakuza was killed by the Italian mob in Los Angeles. The Italians have killed all of Elvinâ€™s henchmen and all of Danzigâ€™s henchmen. Jed who was referred to as Jeffery Dahmer killed 4 wise guys and ate them. A pimp named Howie murdered an under boss who was another rival criminal. Howie was a ruthless pimp taken down by Captain Healy himself. Captain Healy had retired in 2007 just as Dana Crystal came back and was promoted to Captain. 

Later on out in the streets of Los Angeles. A helicopter shows up carrying President Arnold Schwarzenegger who was an actor in the violent 1990's. Schwarzenegger was so popular he was elected president of the United States. Captain Burke comes out in her silver Porsche. Dana Crystal: "President Schwarzenegger. Itâ€™s me captain Dana Burke LA PD." Arnold Schwarzenegger: "Captain. I hope that you have found out who committed the murder. Soon we should end all this." Dana Crystal:"I know. Raymond Cocteau has no chance of making things right. I will put the murder death killer in the cryo-prison." Arnold Schwarzenegger: "Cryo-prisons are starting around the world now. The death penalty is eliminated everywhere now." 

At the motel. The 3 undercover cops are there with Robert Gonzalez and his goons. Gonzalez: "The President Arnold Schwarzenegger is here in Los Angeles." Sammy: "I will kick his butt. Maybe I will kill him." Gonzalez: "Good." Robert Gonzalez with the 3 undercover cops and prostitutes leave the motel room. 

Nearby the LA Convention Center in Los Angeles is where Robert Gonzalez is running from the police. He is accompanied by the 3 undercover cops. Bullock: "What did you do with the 3 hoodlums who raped the other hookers?" Gonzalez: "I killed them. All 3 of them with my revolver." The 3 cops have some look on their faces. Gonzalez: "Do you 3 have a problem with it?" Bullock: "No." Gonzalez: "Thatâ€™s what happens to those who don't pay the hookers. They are killed by the pimps." 

At a park in Los Angeles. Many people see President Arnold Schwarzenegger. Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke is there too. Arnold Schwarzenegger: "Someday gum snapping could be banned. Itâ€™s rude. I don't like it at all." Dana Crystal: "I couldn't stand it either. Back at my days at UCLA one of my sorority sisters was cracking gum real loud and she blew a huge bubble that covered her whole face. She was sucking the bubble back in her mouth." Arnold Schwarzenegger: "Someday we will also put an end to organized crime. Maybe even prostitution. A Philippine woman and her husband who is also Philippine were cracking gum non stop. I asked them to stop it and I got smacked on the head. That was when I was making Terminator 3." Dana Crystal: "I have seen allot of your movies. My sorority sisters were also fans of you." All of Robert Gonzalezâ€™s goons show up with the head goon Sammy himself. Dana Crystal: "Those men work for a vicious pimp." The pimpâ€™s goons attack. Dana Crystal jump kicks a few goons. A few other of the pimpâ€™s goons attack. Arnold throws them against a fence. Sammy comes in and punches Arnold Schwarzenegger. Dana Crystal lays a high kick on Sammy. Sammy punches back. The crowd leaves the park cocooning in their homes. Captain Burke punches Sammy in the face. Arnold Schwarzenegger joins the battle. Arnold punches Sammy. Sammy pulls out a knife and Dana Crystal quickly draws her gun. Dana Crystal: "Don't do it Sammy or I will kill you." He ignores the cop and tries to slice the US president. Dana Crystal shoots him and the tough goon/bodygaurd. Sammy gets back up and Dana Crystal shoots a few more bullets into him. A few others draw guns and Dana Crystal kills them. The others give up. Dana Crystal: "The rest of you could resign or be put in cryogenic stasis. The choice is yourâ€™s." The surviving goons decide to resign. Arnold Schwarzenegger: â€œYou throw good kicks and punches.â€ Dana Crystal: "While you go back to Washington, DC I will find out more evidence."

The next day at the Los Angeles police station. The 3 under cover cops show up in Dana Crystalâ€™s office. Bullock: "Captain Burke. It was the pimp Robert Gonzalez who committed the murder death kills. I think that we should start going after him." Dana Crystal: "I'll have a warrant on Robert Gonzalez on charges of murder death kill." 

A few days later. Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke has been after Robert Gonzalez for a few days. A few customers knew that Sandra Bullock was really a cop posing as a hooker and some men friends with this young female cop were posing as customers so she could have help to get the evidence to take down the pimp on prostitution related charges. She searches the streets of Los Angeles. She is getting closer to catching this pimp. A big earth quake is starting. People are out on the streets just as the big quake of 2010 was predicted. John Spartanâ€™s wife and daughter are out on the streets. People are fleeing the streets of Los Angeles. Captain Burke is in her silver car and gets out as do 3 police officers in their squad cars. She has her hair in a ponytail and is wearing her police uniform. The city is being destroyed by this earth quake. Madeline Spartan runs up to Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke. Madeline Spartan: "Mrs. Burke. I hope that John Spartan will be safe in the cryo-prison. I just paid a visit to the cryo-prison recently." Dana Crystal: "He is safe Mrs. Spartan. I will need you to get out of here as soon as you can." Madeline Spartan: "No. I want to stay here to see John Spartan." Dana Crystal: "Itâ€™s your choice. You could stay here and die." The streets crack. She changes her mind but she is too late. John Spartanâ€™s wife falls into holes in the streets. Dana Crystal runs to save her and she is dead. Katherine Spartan disappears. Captain Burke sees the pimp Robert Gonzalez. Dana Crystal: "You are under arrest for murder." She pulls out her gun. Dana Crystal: "You 3 officers Leary, Snipes and Bullock send this man to the cryo-prison after the quake. Get him out of here in your custody." Bullock: "Yes captain." They leave with the prisoner arrested by Captain Burke and Captain Burke leaves in her car. Very much of Los Angeles was destroyed by the big quake of 2010. 

Back in the summer of 1996 several mobsters went to war with Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies because the mobsters who were African and Italian were related to all this victims of Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal buddies. Several of Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal buddies like Elvin and Danzig had robbed banks. Simon Phoenix had robbed mini marts. Simon Phoenix killed some kids getting off school buses because he passed a stopped school bus flashing red lights signaling a stop. Twice Simon Phoenix had done this but also Simon Phoenix killed some kids in school zones going to fast and Simon Phoenix on those days was charged with manslaughter. Many mob guys wanted vengeance on Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies. Some of Simon Phoenixâ€™s career criminals and one of his elite criminals was killed by mob enforcers. Many of his elite criminals killed a few wise guys. Reggie, Adam, Elvin, Francis, Danzig, Beppo (along with being behind 22 known murders), Kodo (head of the yakuza), Jed and Howie with Gunther killed 35 mob enforcers while 4 mob guys found Simon Phoenixâ€™s fortress and were killed at the gates trying to get to Simon Phoenix to kill him. Kodo slashed 3 mob enforcers. Adam shot 1 and Adam murdered a dozen people with a gun. People who were related to mobsters. Jed killed 2 men and ate them. Howie was a pimp in league with Kodo and Howie murdered a mob enforcer. The yukuza wise guys with Elvinâ€™s thugs and Danzigâ€™s thugs were ordered by Elvin, Kodo and Danzig themselves to whack those mobsters and they were all killed. It was a vicious mob war with Kodoâ€™s thugs. John Spartan knew about it but couldn't end the vicious criminal war. Kodo was a ruthless Japanese mob boss. All those on Simon Phoenixâ€™s side were ruthless killers. The mobsters against Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies did care who they killed because they were just into racketeering. The worst side was Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies. Simon Phoenix was a mass murderer. Simon Phoenix killed 2 of the bosses in the mob. The other bosses who were Italian or African were killed by Adam and Beppo. The under bosses were killed by Adam, Gunther and Reggie ruthlessly. Simon Phoenix went into show down with Dominic Palmenterri the big boss himself. Paul had pulled out his gun on Simon Phoenix but Simon Phoenix with his knife killed Dominic Palmenterri. John Spartan wouldn't bother the mob guys as much as he'd bother Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies. Itâ€™s like Simon Phoenix owned several elite criminals in Los Angeles. John Spartan had also them recently arrest Francis at McDonalds. John Spartan had arrested Jed at LAX airport just as Captain Healy arrested a pimp named Howie at a hotel and Captain Healy had killed Howieâ€™s goons during this vicious criminal war trying to end it. 

At a yacht club in Los Angeles in the afternoon. There are people on boats and jet skis in the background. Adam is sitting a table hanging out. John Spartan shows. Spartan: "Adam. You're under arrest for mass murder." Adam: "John Spartan. Simon Phoenix knifed Dominic Palmenterri behind the back. We won the criminal war. Simon Phoenix owns a bunch of us elite criminals." John Spartan rams into Adam. Adam throws a hard punch on John Spartan. John Spartan punches Adam in the face and almost knocks him down. John Spartan 3 times jabs Adam. Adam throws a hard punch in the stomach on John Spartan. Adam picks up John Spartan and throws him into a table. Luckily John Spartan is wearing body armor. Adam flees. Police squad cars show up as does Captain Healy moments later. Healy: "We lost sighting of Adam." Spartan: "My cop hunch tells me that Adam might be with Phoenix and his other elite criminals on the beach." Healy: "We are not sure of Simon Phoenix hanging out there. Sheriff Hawthorne will assist us. You have been after Simon Phoenix for almost 2 years now." Spartan: "I don't need my back checked out. I have my body armor on Healy." 

Later on at a beach in Los Angeles in a pavilion. People are swimming or playing volley ball on the beach. There are also life guards watching the swimming areas. Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies Reggie, Adam, Beppo, Gunther, Danzig, Kodo and Elvin with several other criminals are sitting at a table. Phoenix: "OK my buddies. We have gotten rid of the mobsters who have tried to kill all of us here. We have the LA PD after all of us. I own all you elite criminals. Letâ€™s try to avoid John Spartan. He is a dangerous cop." Reggie: "Also Mr. Phoenix we might have the local law enforcement after us." Phoenix: "Yes. I corrupted the organized crime division agents and had them help us try to kill our rivals. John Spartan took them down before they'd kill any mob hood." Kodo: "All my men are dead. So are all of Danzigâ€™s men and Elvinâ€™s men." Phoenix: "Right. We have destroyed property and sold drugs. Have have looted and stolen things. Now we have the law after us. Letâ€™s all bail out." Simon Phoenix and all his criminal buddies with him leave the beach. 

On the streets of Los Angeles. John Spartan is riding with Sheriff Nigel Hawthorne in his car. Spartan: "I just know that Phoenix and his criminal buddies are on the beach. I fought with Adam at a local yacht club. He put me through a table." Sheriff Hawthorne: "I heard that you got some crooked feds fired." Spartan: "Yes. They would just try to kill the mob guys. They are all dead. Reggie killed police officers Jesse Ventura and Sylvester Stallone." Radio dispatcher: "Sheriff. Sgt. Spartan. Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies are on the beach. They were last sited in the pavilion." The Sheriff talks over his CB. Sheriff: "We'll cover that." The Sheriff radios the police units. Sheriff: "All available units. Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies are last sighted on the beach. Letâ€™s head there." The sheriff heads to the beach. John Spartan draws his gun. 

At the beach. John Spartan, Sheriff Hawthorne and the Sheriffâ€™s officers present all burst into the pavilion. Guns are aimed everywhere. Itâ€™s empty. Spartan: "They got away. Again. I have been after Simon Phoenix for almost 2 years." The cops all leave including John Spartan. 

Over this time John Spartan had arrested Kodo at an auto shop in Los Angeles. John Spartan had known that Simon Phoenix had several criminal buddies out there. Not too long after John Spartan had captured Kodo John Spartan was soon going to be teamed up with Dana Crystal Harris. She had graduated from UCLA when John Spartan started going after Simon Phoenix. It was one week after many of Simon Phoenixâ€™s elite criminals with some career criminals friends to Simon Phoenix were arrested that Simon Phoenix hijacked a bus. Dana Crystal had at certain times gone after Simon Phoenix 2 to 3 days after she nailed Adam at an ice cream place. Also over this time various criminals murdered innocent people. There was also a drug dealing ring and spying going on by several criminals that are John Spartanâ€™s arrests along with arrests made by Dana Crystal Harris-Burke and Captain Healy and various LA PD officers and maybe FBI and State Police. The mob guys have even killed some bosses of the members of the pre criminal army that Simon Phoenix will thaw out someday. 

Title Card: May 2011

Over the past year a vicious gang led by Christina Slade had been vandalizing Los Angeles. Raymond Cocteau had set his office in the LA Convention Center. The cryo-prison is still there. 

In the streets of Los Angeles. The streets of Los Angeles had been destroyed by all those years of violence. The city is being put back together. Gang leader Christina Slade is committing felonies with her gangs. Christina Slade is on the mean streets of Los Angeles with her gang spray painting. Christina Slade is a 24 year old woman with long blonde hair with some purple lining on her hair. She has blue jeans with a belly button shirt and a pierced belly button. She also has a tattoo on her back and a pierced tongue and pierced ears. Several of her thugs have tattoos and body piercings. Slade was attractive. Christina Sladeâ€™s thugs were a bunch of men and women (a few black and Latin and most of them are white). Slade: "Letâ€™s trash this Raymond Cocteau. How about we trash behavioral engineering and spray paint. We hate cops." They go out with pierces of wood and baseball bats. 

At the Los Angeles police station. Dana Crystal Harris-Burke police captain sees Raymond Cocteau (middle age man with silver hair). Cocteau: "Captain Harris. We will need you to take down the gangs and I will reform them with the behavioral engineering that we used on cryo-prisoners." Dana Crystal: "Christina Slade and many of her thugs have piercings. Tongue piercing and belly button piercing is disgusting just like smoking is. I can't stand to look at those piercings or tattoos." Cocteau: "All that will be banned as I merge San Monica, Santa Barbara, San Diego and Los Angeles together. They city will then be known as San Angeles." Dana Crystal: "Lt. Zachary Lamb with officers Sandra Bullock, George Earle, Denis Leary and Wesley Snipes are going after them. I also can't stand navel piercings. Hopefully you could ban all that." Cocteau: "Your new head quarters will also be in an old abandoned officer building. I have started the cryo-prison and eliminated the death penalty on those convicted of capital crimes." Raymond Cocteau and Captain Burke leave the office. 

On the streets of Los Angeles. A bunch of police cars show up. Zachary Lamb is riding in George Earleâ€™s car. George Earle is a man with a shaved head and a goatee with a mustache. They get out. Also do 3 other cops Denis Leary, Sandra Bullock and Wesley Snipes. Officer Dana Crystal Harris-Burke shows up in her silver car. Raymond Cocteau with Bob who is fat comes out of their limo. The cops go in search of the gang. They all draw stun batons. The gangs show up. Slade: "I'm going to you all on with my gang." A few dash at Dana Crystal and she kicks them. Others attack Captain Burkeâ€™s officers. They strike them with stun batons. Dana Crystal sees Slade. Dana Crystal: "Slade. Come and join us in maintaining peace and I won't have to arrest you." Christina Slade attacks with her fists. Dana Crystal lays a round house kick on the female gang leader. They beat each other up. Dana Crystal jump kicks Slade just as she throws a swinging punch at her and knocks down the female gang leader. Dana Crystal: "You have 1 more chance. Under Cocteau behavioral engineering you can help us put together San Angeles. You heard about this from Dr. Cocteau." Slade: "I'll join you. There will be no more crime here. We'll remove our tattoos and piercings. I'll also remove my tongue stud." Dana Crystal: "Good." Lamb: "I am not flying anymore Captain Burke. I work now as a peace officer. I meant to tell you that." George Earle speaks. Earle: "Captain Burke. I guess that our fighting skills are erased by Dr. Cocteau since we have maintained peace here." Dana Crystal: "Yes." 

A few days later. At the LA Convention Center in San Angeles. Cameras are there to for the speech of future mayor/gov Raymond Cocteau. Associate Bob is standing next to Raymond Cocteau. Raymond Cocteau gives his speech. Dana Crystal has now forgotten how to fight. Dana Crystal is there in her police uniform. Her husband John Burke with her 2 kids Jenna (4 year old girl) and Jonathan (8 year old boy) are there. So are police officers George Earle, Zachary Lamb, Denis Leary, Wesley Snipes and Sandra Bullock. The whole reformed street gang with the reformed leader Christina Slade are there too. They had their tattoos and piercings removed. They only have their ears pierced. Just as Raymond Cocteau saw the chance to make things right he took it. Taco Bell is also the only restaurant to survive the franchise wars. So all restaurants are Taco Bell. Cocteau: "This place is now San Angeles. I have the idea that all of you people have organic microchips in your hands. We can zero in on anyone at any time. I had also banned contact sex. For creations at labs all fluids are purified an screen by authorized personal only. Sex is only on helmets. Also I banned anything un educational. For moral reasons itâ€™s illegal to use profanity. Any use of profanity will result to a credit by a morality box. Also smoking cigarettes, cigars, pipes and chewing tobacco will result to jail time on drug charges just as drinking alcohol. For health reasons I banned meat, chocolate, fatty foods, salt and sugar. That will result to fines $20.00 to $30.00. I had banned tattoos for health and moral reasons and that results to a fine of $25.00. Piercings such as the tongue, the belly button, the nose, the chin, the lips, the nipples, the eye brow and any other form of body piercing I also banned and that will result to fines up to $25.00 to $30.00." Raymond Cocteau was referring to nipple piercing as navel piercing. That stuff would be banned because itâ€™s also offensive to San Angelenos. Cocteau: "I am now the mayor/gov. There is surveillance everywhere now in San Angeles. The police use strategic apprehension programs to arrest criminals if a crime is ever committed in San Angeles. We don't need to fight. The 3 sea shell thing is used instead of toilet paper." All the people clap. The police officers go out and keep crimes from taking place. 

End

Demolition Man: Character Prequel Tales

(Novel that focuses on Captain Healy)

Part 1: John Spartan Prequel

Plot Synopsis: In October 1993 John Spartan had been assigned to a rookie cop named Scott Smith and is up against devil worshipers who drink blood. The priest named Father Raymond Cook and police Captain Charles Rogers are suspects. Captain Rogers could falsely be accusing the priest of witchcraft. Almost everyone is in on the devil worship activity. John Spartan now must stop the devil worshipers. 

Part 2: Dana Crystal Harris Prequel

Plot/Synopsis: In 1997 Officer Dana Harris fought against IRA terrorists. Over to 2001 Officer Harris had gone up against a ruthless street gang. The leader Sean Sanchez had attacked Los Angeles and arranged drive by shootings. Officer Harris goes after the local gang. 

Part 1: John Spartan Prequel

Official beginning

Beginning

Title Card: October 1993

At the police station in the morning. John Spartan (35 year old cop wearing black clothes and a beret with short black hair) is going to the office of Captain Rogers (52 year old cop with short brown hair and a mustache). John Spartan goes to see for his assignment. Captain Rogers: "You are working with a Scott Smith. Heâ€™s a rookie. He used to play high school football." Spartan: "I think that I have heard of him. I used to go to football games and watch him play. I've watched his games more than 5 years ago." Scott was a quarterback in Los Angeles. He had gone to college at UCLA and after graduation went into police training. Captain Rogers: "Go meet him outside with Lt. Healy." John Spartan leaves the captainâ€™s office. 

Outside the Los Angeles police station. John Spartan runs into his new partner Scott Smith (23 year old man with short blonde hair and a clean shaven face). Spartan: "You must be Scott. I am Sgt. John Spartan. LA PD." Scott: "They told me to wait for you out here. You can drive our squad car so I know my way around Los Angeles." They get into their squad car. John Spartan gets into the driverâ€™s seat and Scott Smith in the passengerâ€™s side. They leave. 

At an old theater in Los Angeles. There are a bunch of people (men and women various ages in between 20's and late 50's) in black cloaks with dead goats. There are candles litten and pentagrams on the stage. There are wine glasses with blood in them. There are a young couple (guy and girl) being cut up by the devil worshipers. The devil worshipers take the bodies out of the theater and dump them outside. 

Inside the squad car with John Spartan and Scott Smith. Over the radio. Dispatcher: "All units. Thereâ€™s a bank robbery down the street." Spartan: "We'll cover that." John Spartan heads to a bank in Los Angeles. 

At a Los Angeles bank. There are 6 men in ski masks with guns holding several men and women hostage. Bank Robber #1: "If any of you move you are dead." Bank security officers are tied up.

Outside the bank a squad car shows up. Itâ€™s the squad car with John Spartan and Scott Smith. The 2 cops come out and pull out their guns. The robbers come out with money bags. Scott: "LA PD. Don't move." Spartan: "You are under arrest." The robbers fire on John Spartan and Scott Smith. The 2 cops fire back. A vicious gun fight breaks out. John Spartan shoots a robber in the head and that robber falls dead. John Spartan shoots another robber in the chest. Lt. Healy in his car and Captain Rogers in his car show up with other squad cars. They both get out and they are fired on by the bank robbers. Healy and Rogers pull out their guns. Rogers kills another thug. The others drop their guns. Bank Robber #4: "We give up." Captain Rogers: "Don't move. You are under arrest." John Spartan goes to Lt. Healy. Healy: "We had just had a murder. A couple was kidnapped and we suspect witchcraft is going on." Spartan: "I think that we go see Father Cook." Healy: "Go inform Raymond Cook." Captain Rogers puts the 3 thugs in the back of his car and leaves with them. 

At the Los Angeles Catholic Church in the afternoon. John Spartan and Scott Smith show up at the church. This time Scott Smith is driving the car. They get out of their car. They go to see the priest. Father Raymond Cook (middle age man with silver hair) comes out holding a book. Spartan: "We are the LA PD. I heard something about witchcraft that was reported by Lt. Healy." Father Cook: "You mean Steve Healy?" Spartan: "Yes. I'm Sgt. John Spartan and this is Officer Scott Smith." Father Cook: "I have had men and women paint my church with goatâ€™s blood. We don't know who their leader is. My friend Lt. Healy could never find out who the leader is and he is on the investigation." Spartan: ".My rookie and I are here to find out." Father Cook: "Your captain Charles Rogers is accusing me of witchcraft. Something doesn't seem right about Captain Rogers. He might be in on it." Spartan: "We haven't had any suspects yet." Scott: "We'll have our captain checked out." 

At the San Angeles theater later at night. 3 of the men who were robbing the bank are delivered to the devil worshipers who John Spartanâ€™s captain had booked. The auditorium still looks the same as it did before. The men with machetes have the other devil worshipers put the 3 bank robbers somewhere tied up. The leader has his face hidden under the hood. The men with the machetes cut up the bank robbers. Bank Robber #5: "Please. Don't kills us." They are sliced up and killed for sacrifice. 

In Lt. Healyâ€™s office in the morning. John Spartan goes in the office to see Lt. Healy. Healy: "The bank robbers that we caught yesterday are dead." Spartan: "I think that somebody kidnapped our prisoners and taken them for sacrifice." Healy: "Someone in this department is in on this." Spartan: "I think that a few others who work with us are involved." 

At the Los Angeles Catholic Church. Charlie Rogers and 4 other cops come to the church and burst in. They draw their guns. Captain Rogers: "The priest must be behind this." The cops burst into the sanctuary with a bunch of kids singing in the choir. Captain Rogers: "Father Cook. This is the LA PD. I'd like to take you downtown to talk to you." Father Cook: "I have a choir in practice. This is a bad time. I had nothing to do with the devil worship activity. I want my lawyer." One of the cops punches the priest in the stomach while the others aim their guns at him. The assistant priest takes over the choir as the priest leaves. 

At the Los Angeles police station in the afternoon. John Spartan and Lt. Healy see something suspicious about Captain Rogers and 4 other cops. Healy: "I have some theory that Captain Rogers is in on it. If we fire him and arrest him I am the new your new captain." Spartan: "My cop hunch tells me that they hang out at and old theater." Healy: "I know that Captain Rogers is behind this. I just don't have any proof." Spartan: "Scott and I will go check it out." The cops are bring in the priest. Captain Rogers: "He is being booked for the devil worship activity. You guys go arrest some white trash who hangs out very often at a Los Angeles mall." The 4 cops leave in their own squad cars. 

At the mall in Los Angeles. There are several white teenagers who are girls and guys skateboarding in the mall parking lot. The cops in their squad cars arrive. Satanic cop #1: "You kids. I am taking you in for violating the law hanging out around here. You kids are white trash." Teenage boy #1: "We aren't doing anything. We are just having fun." Satanic cop #2: "You are violating the law like that." The cops grab those teens and put them in their cars and take off. The cops leave. 

At the Los Angeles theater in the afternoon. The cops pull all those teens out in their squad cars. 3 older men and an older woman knock down the teens and bring them into the auditorium. They are being put out for sacrifice for a ritual. 

Later in the afternoon at the San Angeles police station. Captain Rogers talks to John Spartan and Scott Smith. Captain Rogers: "John Spartan. I need you to leave here. I need to see Scott personally. You go after all those devil worshipers. There were teens kidnapped I just heard." Spartan: "Yes sir." Captain Rogers escorts Scott Smith somewhere outside to see him. Captain Rogers: "It was the priest who was behind this." Scott: "You don't have any proof of this."

Later on at a pool hall at night. Several people are playing pool. Scott Smith is playing in the pool hall. There are people drinking beer at the pool hall. Scott Smith has his gun with him in case of any danger. Captain Rogers comes in with 4 other corrupt cops. Captain Rogers: "Scott. I know that you know that I led the devil worship activities." Scott pulls out his gun as does the 4 cops with Captain Rogers. Scott fires and shoots one Satanic cop and that cops dies within a matter of seconds. Scott: "Get down." Itâ€™s a vicious gun fight. Scott Smith shoots and kills another bad cop. Finally Scott Smith is shot in between the eyes by Captain Rogers. A fat black man pulls out a knife and is killed by the evil police captain. Others try to attack the bad cops with pool sticks. Captain Rogers: "Don't do it or I will have to kill you." The others pause and stop what they are attempting. Captain Rogers: "Anyone else tries to stop me and they will be dead." 

Later on. There are other police officers with Internal Affairs officers along with John Spartan and Lt. Healy investigating putting up police tape that says "do not cross". Healy: "I know that tomorrow night is the ritual. I will infiltrate this. I will need your Demolition Man thing. Itâ€™s the thing that you did in the army. I will disguise my self as one of them." Spartan: "Then you will pull out your gun as I fire on them." Healy: "Yes. But I have to tell you that a this bank teller who alerted us is in on it too. Even a gas station attendant and some mini mart employees. We have warrants to arrest them." John Spartan has a rocket launcher machine gun combo. He had learned allot of dangerous tactics in the military before he was with the LA PD. 

The next night at a theater in Los Angeles in the Auditorium. Captain Rogers has a cape on with a pentagram dressed in black and is holding a book. He and his followers have cups with blood in them. Candles are litten up. All those men and women are attending along with 2 other cops. Captain Rogers: "Oh bow to me Lucifer fallen angel of light it is you who we worship." Captain Healy is there in disguise as a devil worshiper. Captain Rogers: "To Earthâ€™s dark chamber ol Lucifer grant us eternal life and give your powers to us so we can do your evil work." 

Outside is John Spartan carrying is rocket launcher/machine gun combo accompanied by the SWAT team. The SWAT team officers are carrying there automatic guns. Spartan: "You guys cover me as I fire on the devil worshipers a warning shot. They have machetes. Once they are fired on Lt. Healy pulls out his gun. You guys then burst in and hold them." 

Back in the Auditorium. The teens are being put out for sacrifice and the devil worshipers with the leader are drinking blood. Woman Satanist/Luciferian: "Brothers and sisters tonight is the night we have been waiting for. Tonight the holy blood and we worship Satan and his most trusted servant." 

John Spartan bursts into the theater. The devil worshipers raise machetes on the kids. John Spartan fires rockets on the devil worshipers on the stage and knocks down some candles. The SWAT team bursts in and rescues the victims. The holy thugs with the machetes attack John Spartan and John Spartan shoots them with his machine gun. Spartan: "You are all under arrest." The 2 Satanic cops pull out their guns on John Spartan and John Spartan shoots them with his combo gun. Lt. Healy removes his hood revealing himself to take them down and pulls out his gun. Lt. Healy has his gun aimed at the 5 men and 2 women. Many others run up to John Spartan and John Spartan shoots down the stage curtain on all those other survivors. The SWAT team officers aim their guns at the pinned devil worshipers. Captain Rogers: "I need you all now. Lt. Healy. You could have joined us. You are a traitor." Healy: "You're the traitor captain. I am going to do your job now." With a candle stick Captain Rogers attacks John Spartan. John Spartan with his big gun blocks his attack and blows out the candle. John Spartan punches his demonic captain. The evil police captain knocks John Spartan down with a candlestick. The captain takes a machete from a fallen minion of his. Captain Rogers: "Now John Spartan. You will die." John Spartan fires a rocket on the evil captain and Captain Rogers goes flying up the auditorium and explodes and his dead body falls into the seats. Spartan: "That was for Scott." The Swat Team with Lt. Healy get the captured devil worshipers and the kids out of the theater just as the candles fall down and the theater blows up just as everyone gets out. 

5 days later

At the Catholic church in Los Angeles. The priest has been released from police custody. Steve Healy is now captain. Father Cook: "That was a fine piece of work Captain Healy and Sgt. Spartan in nailing those devil worshipers." Healy: "These men and women should be convicted with your help and they will be serving serious prison time on charges of murder." Spartan: "Scott Smithâ€™s murder has been avenged. Our former captain has paid for it." 

Over those past months the familiar criminal known as Simon Phoenix commits an evil felony and John Spartan starts going after him as time has gone into 1994. The devil worshipers who survived are indicted on criminal charges. 

End

Part 2: Dana Crystal Harris Prequel

Beginning

Title Card: Summer of 1997

At the Los Angeles Civic Center in the afternoon. IRA terrorists headed by Paul Oâ€™bannon hide out in the VIP box with over 20 men. Oâ€™Bannon: "Tonight we can take over Los Angeles. We kill the mayor at the baseball game." Those men ready their weapons. 

Outside the Civic Center. A bunch of cops headed by Captain Steve Healy (blond hair man in his 40's). The SWAT team is there to. Officer Dana Crystal Harris shows up in her jeep and comes out. Dana Harris is an attractive young woman wearing a short white shirt and blue jeans and has long blonde hair straight with sunglasses on top of her head. Dana Crystal: "What do we have here Captain Healy?" Healy: "Paul Oâ€™bannon and his men are have go to be hiding out in the VIP box." Dana Crystal: "Maybe I could make more arrests. So far I arrested 3 thugs and a mass murder named Adam. Thatâ€™s 4 arrests as part of my record. John Spartan had arrested several criminals in his career." Healy: "Officer Harris. You and I go together with the SWAT team and burst in and take down the IRA." They all draw guns. Officer Harris draws her hand gun. 

Inside the Civic Center. The IRA terrorists detect police present. They all take out their guns. Oâ€™Bannon: "You men can shoot the cops. We blow up their cars." IRA followers: "Yeah!" Moments later the cops come in. Healy: "You are under arrest." The IRA men fire on the cops. Captain Healy and the SWAT team fire back. Officer Dana Harris sees Paul Oâ€™Bannon. She goes after him. Dana Crystal: "Paul Oâ€™Bannon. I'm LA PD and you're under arrest." Oâ€™Bannon: "Oh Man! Here come trouble." Paul Oâ€™Bannon starts to flee and Officer Harris runs after him. Captain Healy shoots an IRA terrorist. 

By the locker rooms. Oâ€™Bannon: "Who are you?" Dana Crystal: "I am Officer Dana Crystal Harris. LA PD and I'm taking down you and your Irish Republican Army." Oâ€™Bannon: "I bet that your team mates are being shot down. I was friends with the criminal named Simon Phoenix. John Spartan was frozen with Simon Phoenix. Maybe I could get you put on ice." Dana Crystal: "I was John Spartanâ€™s rookie partner. I'm not going to let you do what Simon Phoenix did to him to me." Paul Oâ€™Bannon throws a punch on the sexy young cop. Officer Harris jump kicks IRA leader. Dana Crystal: "I maybe young and attractive but I kick like Chuck Norris." The IRA leader shoves his knee into the sexy cop. 

Back to Healy and the SWAT vs. The IRA members. A SWAT team officer is shot in the chest but is wearing body armor. Another SWAT team officer kills another terrorist. Captain Healy shoots a few more dead in this vicious gun fight. Itâ€™s a war zone. Many IRA terrorist are killed by Captain Healy and the SWAT team. There are 3 survivors. The 3 men put there guns down. IRA follower #1: "We give up." Healy: "Don't move. You are under arrest." The SWAT team officers put handcuffs on the 3 men. 

Back to Dana Crystal Harris vs. Paul Oâ€™Bannon. Officer Harris throws a punch on the IRA leader. She beats him up with some kicks kicking like Chuck Norris. Just as the IRA leader is down the sexy young rookie cop pulls out her gun and aims it at the IRA leader. Dana Crystal: "Don't move. I'm taking you in on murder charges." 

Outside the Los Angeles Civic Center. There are 3 men with Paul Oâ€™Bannon in handcuffs. Captain Healy is talking to Officer Harris. Healy: "Dana. I will promote you to detective in 2 years. Thatâ€™s if you want the promotion." Dana Crystal: "Yes. I do want to be detective." Healy: "Escort Mr. Oâ€™Bannon and his thugs to the police station. Have them booked. Maybe they will be frozen in the cryo-prison." The cops holding their prisoners leave the scene. 

Title Card: Spring of 2001

The streets of Los Angeles day time. Thereâ€™s a red BMW going down the streets of Los Angeles. Some gang members open windows of their car and pull out automatic guns and open fire on the streets. Several people are shot and killed. The car disappears. A woman on the street calls the police department. Woman on street: "Hello. I need the police. There was a drive by shooting. It was the gang members of Sean Sanchez who did it." 

Moments Later the Los Angeles police come out. Detective Dana Crystal Harris shows up in her blue chevy. She is now 29 years old and has long blonde hair straight. She wears a red shirt with blue jeans. She is wearing her sunglasses. Dana Crystal: "Do you know what happened?" Woman on the street: "I saw those men open up the windows. They pulled out guns and opened fire on the crowds. The victims were killed." Dana Crystal: "Did see their faces?" Woman on street: "No. I know that there were 2 Hispanics. 2 white and 1 black. The drive was white." Dana Crystal: "I think I know which men you are referring to. We have gang units in my department. You'll have to testify against those men." 

At an old abandoned house. There are several men and women there. Sean Sanchez (young Hispanic guy) is the leader of the gang. He is referred to as Loco. There are 3 white girls (1 has long blonde hair, 1 has long brown hair, 1 has long black hair). There is 1 Hispanic girl and 1 black girl. There are 3 black guys (one of them was involved in the drive by shooting). There are 6 Hispanics (2 were involved in the drive by shooting). There are 10 white guys (a few of them were involved in the drive by shooting). Loco: "Tonight we can take Los Angeles. Los Angeles will be our city. We can spray paint the city." All gang members: "Yeah!" Loco: "Be aware. Thereâ€™s a good cop named Dana Crystal Harris who could take us down. We have our other friends who will kill her. She is a good cop. She killed allot of criminals. Sheâ€™s arrested 6 criminals. Others that she has gone after have gotten away." The gang members break glass bottles. 

In the afternoon. Dana Crystal Harris is driving down the streets of Los Angeles in her BMW. She is patrolling Los Angeles. 

At a 7-11 there are 3 teenage boys and a teenage girl with long blonde hair. They steal snacks and the teenage girl steals big league chew bubble gum (original flavor). The store clerk presses the silent alarm.

Back to Officer Harris in her Chevy. Over the radio is the dispatcher. Dispatcher: "We have teens stealing from a 7-11." Dana Crystal: "I am close by to the 7 eleven. I'll get there." Dana Crystal heads to 7-11. 

Back at 7â€“11. The teenage girl is showing the teenage guys the bubble gum that she stole. Teenage girl: "Hey look at this. I will blow big bubbles. Don't try to pop my bubbles this time. Last time I blew a huge one you popped it and it was all over my face." Teenage Boy #1: "I won't pop your bubble this time." Store Clerk: "You kids aren't taking anything. Put it back." 

Outside Dana Crystal Harris shows up and gets out of her car. She bursts in. Dana Crystal: "LA PD. You kids put that stuff back or I will throw you in juvenile hall. All 4 of you now or you can pay for it. Stealing is dishonest." They do as Officer Harris has instructed them. They take money out of their wallets and pay for the stuff. They leave here. Dana Crystal: "You kids should be in school." Dana Crystal leaves the store and goes to the cryo-prison.

At the cryo-prison Dana Crystal enters to see the prisoners. There is John Spartan frozen in there with some IRA terrorists. Also Simon Phoenix and a bunch of his criminal buddies Adam, Elvin, Francis, Danzig, Beppo, Kodo, Gunther, Howie, Jed, Reggie and various thugs are frozen there too. Officer Harris goes to see Warden William Smithers. Dana Crystal: "Warden Smithers. There was a drive by shooting. All those victims were killed. Our witness has testified against the street gang." Warden Smithers: "I hope that you catch them. All the others that you arrested are ice cubes. They are being reprogrammed. I know that the gang units are backing you up going after those shooters." Dana Crystal: "I just dealt with 4 teens stealing from our local 7 11. I will be going in the helicopter with Zachary Lamb going after the gangs. I won't need my car." Dana Crystal leaves. 

Later at night at the gang turf. Loco and his gang make their plans to dispose of the sexy rookie cop. Loco: "We need to kill Officer Harris. She got promoted 2 years ago to detective. She won't take us down. We also need to kill our witness. I won't that Officer Harris dead when I find her." 

At the Los Angeles police station in the afternoon. Dana Crystal goes to see Captain Healy in his office. This time Dana Crystal has her hair in a pony tail dressed in a blue T-shirt and blue jeans. Healy: "Dana. We have some women in Locoâ€™s gang. I have gotten Ids of his members. They might be at a playground by a beach. We take them down there." Dana Crystal: "I could deal with the women more. I might not be the only girl to ever work for you." Healy: "3 of my other girls are on road patrol later today. We have to find the BMW and hunt them down." Officer Harris leaves Captain Healyâ€™s office. 

Later on in the afternoon. Officer Harris is the helicopter. Zachary Lamb and his co pilot Officer Schmidt. They go to the house and look for the car. Dana Crystal: "I think itâ€™s that we have found the gang turf. Lower the chopper." Lamb: "OK." The chopper gets lower. Officer Harris draws her gun. She gets out of the helicopter and looks for the gang and they are all gone. She gets back in. Lamb: "Anything Officer Harris?" Dana Crystal: "Nothing. They got away and we have to find out where they are hiding." They leave in the helicopter. 

The next night. Loco and every one in his gang are hanging out on the beach and they are throwing bottles around damaging the playground. They have damaged swings. A police helicopter piloted by Lt. Zachary Lamb and his co pilot Officer Schmidt is carrying Officer Dana Crystal Harris shows up. This time Dana Harris has her hair down and is wearing her blue T-shirt and short blue jeans and has her badge on her pants. Several police cars show up. Dana Harris draws her gun. Dana Crystal: "LA PD. You are all under arrest." The gang members draw their guns. Officer Harris is lowered in the helicopter and comes out and his fired on by the blonde woman in the gang with 3 other males (1 Hispanic and 2 white) and she fires back and kills the blonde female gang member with the 3 other males. The Hispanic woman opens fire on the helicopter and Officer Harris shoots the Hispanic woman as she gets out of the helicopter. The gang units and Captain Healy show up and Captain Healy draws his gun. All those gang members fire on Captain Healy and the gang unit. Captain Healy fires back. Healy kills 2 other women and a black male. The gang unit also fires back. Officer Harris sees Loco Sean Sanchez. She is in pursuit of him. She chases him to the jungle gym. Dana Crystal is holding her gun. Dana Crystal: "Loco. You are under arrest." Loco: "Officer Harris. You will die." Over the monkey bars Loco punches Officer Harris. Officer Harris kicks back. It becomes a brutal hand to hand fight.

Back to Healy vs. the gang members. 2 other members of Locoâ€™s gang are shot and killed by Captain Healy. The others put down their guns. Except for 3 more members. They open fire and they are shot by anti gang officers. Healy: "Don't any of you move and you won't die." Captain Healy goes over to Dana Crystal Harris. 

Back to Dana Crystal Harris vs. Sean "Loco" Sanchez. Dana Crystal kicks Loco and almost knocks him down. Loco picks up Dana Crystalâ€™s gun just as Captain Healy comes over to aid her. Loco trips Officer Harris. Loco: "Now Officer Harris. You will die." Captain Healy draws a bead on the gang leader. Healy: "Drop it or you're dead." Loco makes the move to shoot both cops and Captain Healy shoots Loco and Loco falls dead. Officer Harris takes her gun and gets back up. Captain Healy and Officer Harris go over to the LA PD gang unit. Healy: "Escort the gang members to the police station and have them booked. Any of them who were involved in the deadly drive by shooting should be frozen in the cryo-prison." The cops leave with their prisoners. 

Over the past few months Dana Crystal Harris marries a man named Jonathan Burke (a man who works for a building contractor). Officer Harris has her son in 2003 and her daughter in 2007.

End

Official End

Demolition Man: The Demolition Man with the LA PD rookie

(Prequel graphic novel that focuses on the cryo-prisonâ€™s beginning and a bunch of thugs who were arrested that were many of the first prisoners of the cryo-prison)

Plot/Synopsis: John Spartan is working with a sexy young rookie cop named Dana Crystal Harris (former cheerleader and sorority girl). Dana Harris goes up against Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies along side John Spartan. She also goes up against a criminal named Adam who after being thawed out by Simon Phoenix will kill Raymond Cocteau. This leads up to when John Spartan finally nailed Simon Phoenix. Officer Harris has graduated the academy and was put together with John Spartan going after criminals like Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies Reggie, Adam, Elvin and Beppo with many others. John Spartan had arrested Kodo nearby an auto shop and has arrest a criminal named Jed (AKA Jeffery Dahmer) near LAX and arrested Francis nearby McDonalds. In 36 years Simon Phoenix is going to thaw out 6 of those criminals (Adam, Elvin, Francis, Beppo, Kodo and Danzig) and Simon Phoenix puts those criminals together and after most of those 6 will be defeated Simon Phoenix will thaw out more men (Reggie, Gunther, Howie and Jed with many others). This is a time after Captain Healy had arrested a pimp named Howie on charges of murder. 

Beginning

Title Card: The summer of 1996

At a Sports shop sometime in the day. John Spartan (38 year old cop with short black hair, wearing black clothes with his badge and wearing a beret) is driving down in his Pontiac GTO (blue car) parking it. John Spartan gets onto his radio. Spartan: "Captain Healy. This is John Spartan. Alert all units and tell them that Danzig is at the Sporting Goods store." Healy: "Roger that Sgt. Spartan." John Spartan gets out of his car and draws his gun. Danzig is somewhere in the store nearby baseball bats. Danzig takes a baseball bat just as he sees John Spartan. There are customers and store workers in the back ground. John Spartan burst in searching for Danzig. Danzig: "Here comes trouble." Spartan: "Danzig. This is police officer John Spartan. You are under arrest." John Spartan chases Danzig through the shoes department. John Spartan puts his gun away. Danzig swings at John Spartan and misses and knocks down some shoe boxes. Danzig goes after John Spartan trying to hit him with a baseball bat and John Spartan is nearby the basketballs. Danzig swings at John Spartan and John Spartan takes a basketball and bounces it on Danzigâ€™s head and John Spartan shoots a hoop and the ball goes into the basket. John Spartan pulls out his gun on Danzig. Spartan: "You're under arrest for murder, assaulting a police officer, resisting arrest and for plundering." Danzig: "You'll pay for this John Spartan." Moments later Danzig is being put in a police car in handcuffs. Captain Healy shows up in his Toyota (orange). Healy: "Soon you will be working with an officer Dana Harris. She starts in 2 days. She might help you catch Simon Phoenix." Spartan: "We have now arrested 4 of Phoenixâ€™s elite criminals. You arrested Howie nearby McDonalds just as I arrested Francis and I arrested Kodo at LAX. We have a bunch of Phoenixâ€™s criminal buddies to go and maybe we'll nail that psycho. Agent Shadix of the FBI mayâ€™ve hired Simon Phoenix to kill me for getting him and some other agents fired." Healy: "We have a bunch of young rookies who will being working with veteran officers on the SWAT team and they will help you arrest Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies. Officer Harris was a cheerleader in her teen years and all 4 years in college. She was a sorority girl at UCLA.We know that the FBI has hired several of our fugitives to whack out the Irish mob." The police cars leave the scene. John Spartan gets into his car and so does Captain Healy. 

2 days later

Outside the Los Angeles Police Station is John Spartan and sexy rookie cop Dana Harris (British, Russian, German and Italian mix with long light blonde hair, 24 years old, beautiful woman with purple lip stick). John Spartan is by his GTO and Dana Harris is by her jeep (red car). Spartan: "Tomorrow is your first assignment. Are you ready?" Dana Crystal: "I am ready for anything." Spartan: "Simon Phoenix is dangerous. Heâ€™s committed various felonies." Dana Crystal: "I am a martial arts black belt. I don't use any alcohol or tobacco. I don't even like swearing." Spartan: "I heard that you were a cheerleader at UCLA and a sorority girl." Dana Harris: "Yes. Most of my sorority sisters didn't smoke or drink. I asked them who were swearing to refrain from using profanity." Spartan: "I swear allot. Allot of us curse. Simon Phoenix is a real foul mouth." Dana Crystal: "My parents are religious people. Now how long have you been after Simon Phoenix?" Spartan: "For 2 years now." They head into their cars. Dana Crystal: "I'll see you tomorrow Sgt. Spartan." They drive off. 

In Los Angeles at night. Reggie is at a baseball field outside with his goons, Adam, Elvin, Beppo, Gunther and many other criminals. 3 of those thugs are Russian mob guys. Adam is a look alike of former pro wrestler Jesse "The Body" Ventura (a goatee, mustache and long hair only on the back of his head). Reggie: "Men letâ€™s review. You guys can go to a science fair and pillage the place. Itâ€™s at the L A convention center tomorrow after noon. Beppo, Gunther, Elvin and the rest of you guys can destroy science projects. The rest of you men and Adam can hide out with me. We have John Spartan after us and Simon Phoenix. We were hired by crooked feds to whack out our rivals that are men in racketeering. I killed the 2 cops that they corrupted. Those 2 cops killed the Russian mob boss." Adam getting to the point of John Spartan. Adam: "John Spartan will die. He threw a basketball on Danzig at a sports shop and put him behind bars." The criminals attending the science fair chant with baseball bats. 

At the Los Angeles police station in the day time later in the morning. Captain Steve Healy is in his office sitting at his desk eating a donut and drinking coffee. John Spartan comes in with the rookie cop Dana Harris. Spartan: "Captain Healy. Officer Harris is here." Healy: "Yes. Our lovely rookie officer who will team up with you ." Spartan: "Sheâ€™s driving.." Dana Crystal: "I'm the former UCLA student. I even know some martial arts." Captain Healy: "I heard that you were a black belt."  Spartan: â€œSimon Phoenix and several criminals were hired by crooked FBI agents to kill the mob guys. I got the crooked feds fired. A man named Reggie murdered 2 cops corrupted by the mob. All those mob guys are dead. Simon Phoenix killed the godfather that tried to bribe me.â€ John Spartan and Ranger Dana Crystal with Captain Healy walk to outside the police station. John Spartan and Dana Crystal make the plans of attack at the L A Convention Center. John Spartan is pulls out a pack of cigarettes. Dana Crystal: "You smoke?" Spartan: "Yes." Dana Crystal: "You should stop smoking. Itâ€™s bad for you. I never smoked. You can't smoke in my jeep." Spartan: "I plan to quit soon." Healy: "I have the swat team to back us up. I will be working with you on arresting all those criminals at the science fair." Dana Crystal, Healy and Spartan get into Dana Crystalâ€™s jeep. Healy is seated in the middle while Dana Crystal drives her jeep. John Spartan is on the passengerâ€™s side. They depart. Dana Crystal drives by a park. They see cut throat killers that work for Beppo. There are 8 men. Spartan: "Those are Beppoâ€™s men. Letâ€™s take them down." John Spartan, Captain Healy and Dana Harris get out of the truck and draw their guns. Spartan: "LA PD!" Healy: "You are all under arrest for murder." They men draw their guns and fire on Dana Crystal, Healy and Spartan. The 3 men fire back. Itâ€™s a vicious gun fight. Dana Crystal shoots one of Beppoâ€™s men in the chest. John Spartan shoots one in the heart. One nearly hits Captain Healy and Healy kills that thug. The vicious gun fight breaks out. Just then John Spartan pulls out a grenade and blows up the rest of the henchmen. Captain Healy gets onto his radio. Healy: "Swat team, this is Captain Healy. Beppoâ€™s henchmen are all dead. We killed them at the park. We are on the way to the LA Convention Center." Swat Team officer #1: "Roger that Captain. We are also headed to the LA convention center ." 

A bunch of cars are being parked outside the LA Convention Center. The L A convention center someday becomes the Cocteau Center. Home of Raymond Cocteauâ€™s office. Thereâ€™s a bunch of people there setting up things that have to do with food, animals and electricity. There are science fair projects on tables. A bunch of kids with parents show up there. Also out side are the Dana Crystal, John Spartan and Captain Healy by the jeep. Healy: "They should be coming any minute. It has just gotten to noon." Dana Crystal: "Letâ€™s do it." 

Somewhere on the streets of Los Angeles are a bunch of criminals that are wanted for murder or murder connections along with Elvin, Beppo and Gunther with 35 other thugs. They all have baseball bats. They are heading to the LA convention center. 

Back at the LA convention Center. The swat team shows up. In the air a helicopter shows up. Inside the helicopter is the rookie working pilot Zachary Lamb and his co pilot Schmidt. Lamb: "I see those criminals coming. We should get lower." The criminals show up with baseball bats. Elvin: "Letâ€™s have some fun." Dana Crystal, Healy and Spartan get out of the truck. Over to the SWAT truck. The swat team officers draw their guns too. The Demo Man and the sexy rookie cop set pursuit of the criminals at the science fair. There are a bunch of people attending the science fair. They are mothers, fathers, children and teenagers. Spartan: "All you men are under arrest." All those men come up to John Spartan. John Spartan grabs 2 baseball bats and hit those men with them. John Spartan throws punches at some other men. Captain Healy sets pursuit of a thug and runs after him and that thug flees. Captain Healy goes up to that thug in the parking lot and draws his gun and aims it at this guyâ€™s face. Healy: "Don't move. You're under arrest." John Spartan sees a milk shake and takes on just as Elvin makes the move to attack John Spartan and throws it in Elvinâ€™s face and knocks down Elvin. Spartan: "Stay down, Elvin. You're under arrest." Officer Dana Crystal Harris runs after 3 men to the other side of the LA Convention Center. The 3 men throw punches on Dana Crystal. Officer Harris does a karate kick on one of the thugs. Officer Harris round house kicks another thug. Dana Crystal: "You 3 men are under arrest." Back to John Spartan vs. a bunch of thugs. Right at the part where it states something about flying John Spartan throws an airplane and it hits Beppo in the face just as he attacks Spartan and knocks him down. John Spartan sees a banner and a bunch of thugs go after him. John Spartan grabs onto the banner and swings on it and knocks down all those thugs still standing. One of those many thugs that John Spartan knocks over is Gunther. The swat team pops out. Zachary Lamb and Schmidt lower the helicopter and take the men arrested by Dana Harris and Captain Healy. Those men are loaded into the helicopter and then all the men John Spartan arrested are loaded into the helicopter. Other helicopters show up and take away a bunch of criminals. 

Later at night at the ball park. Simon Phoenix, Reggie, Adam and Reggieâ€™s men. Reggie: "A bunch of your criminals buddies were arrested at the science fair today. John Spartan arrested most of them there." Phoenix: "I have both John Spartan and the swat team after me. I heard that thereâ€™s a rookie cop after us now." Reggie: "You mean Officer Dana Harris?" Phoenix: "Exactly." Adam: "We have a bunch of Los Angeles police officers after us and John Spartan is after all of us." 

The next day at a bar. Simon Phoenix is sitting there drinking a beer. Simon Phoenix gets up. The song Hungry Heart by Bruce Springsteen is playing on a juke box. Simon Phoenix sees SWAT team officers outside. 

Out side the bar is the same SWAT truck and the swat team gets out of the truck. Itâ€™s the same men who backed up Sgt. John Spartan, Captain Steve Healy and Dana Harris at the science fair when they arrested criminals. Swat Commander: "Simon Phoenix is in that bar al right. Letâ€™s go in on the count of 3 with are guns drawn." They all ready their guns. 

Inside the bar Simon Phoenix looks at another door way and exits through that door. 

Back to the SWAT team. Swat Commander: "1. 2. 3." The SWAT team bursts into the bar and Simon Phoenix is gone. Swat Team officer #1: "He had to have fled to his kingdom. We can't go down there or we will be killed." Swat Commander: "We will have to figure something out to get in there if this is our best shot at nailing Simon Phoenix. John Spartan and us have been after him for 2 years." The SWAT team leaves the bar. 

At the Los Angeles Police Station in the computer room. John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris are there making the arrest plan of Adam and Reggie. Dana Crystal there has on her with shirt showing her belly button and blue jeans ripped. She also has on eye shadow and lip stick. John Spartan shows what Adam looks like on a computer screen. Spartan: "This is Adam. He is wanted for mass murder. Right now were are also going to figure out a way into Simon Phoenixâ€™s hide out and catch him. Reggie will be near by a clothes store and Adam will be hanging out at an ice cream parlor. Itâ€™s just one of my hunches. Dana, you cover Adam while I cover Reggie. This would lead to the arrest of Simon Phoenix." Dana Crystal: "I'll have your helicopter pilots back me up. You have our boss Captain Healy." John Spartan and Dana Harris go out side. Zachary Lamb and his co pilot get into the helicopter. John Spartan gets into his car with Steve Healy. Steve Healy is in the passengerâ€™s side just as John Spartan is in the driverâ€™s seat. John Spartanâ€™s car is a Pontiac GTO. Dana Harris is puts her hair up with a clip. Dana Crystal to her jeep.

At an ice cream parlor. Adam is hanging out. Dana Harris shows up in her jeep. A helicopter is outside. Officer Harris gets out. Dana Harris: "LA PD, Adam. You're under arrest." Adam: "A sexy woman cop is going to take me down and I will crush her." Adam comes up and throws a punch on Officer Harris. Dana Crystal sprints after Adam. 

At a clothes store out side in the back. Captain Healy and John Spartan get out of the car. Reggieâ€™s henchmen (12) show up and pull out guns just as Spartan and Healy draw their guns. They open fire on each other. John Spartan kills 2 men. Captain Healy kills one man. John Spartan kills 3 more. The other half of Reggieâ€™s henchmen put down their weapons. Captain Healy points his gun at them. Healy: "John. Go inside and you'll deal with Reggie while I deal with those men." John Spartan goes inside and runs into Reggie. Reggie: "Sgt. Spartan!" Spartan: "Reggie! You're under arrest for murder." Reggie: "We'll see about that." John Spartan puts away his gun and tries to put his hands on Reggie. Reggie hits John Spartan. Back outside Steve Healy has the men held at gun point. Healy: "You guys can resign Reggie or got to prison. You men haven't done anything to become hunted criminals yet. Resign Reggie. Reggie has killed a few people. Now you guys get out of here. " Reggieâ€™s men disappear. 

Back to Officer Dana Crystal Harris vs. Pre CryoCon Adam Adam and Dana Crystal are inside the ice cream place. There are people working inside and customers eating ice cream at tables. Dana Crystal chases Adam to the other exit outside. Dana Harris lays a jump kick on Adam. Adam throws hard punches on Dana Crystal. Dana Crystal punches back on Adam. Adam throws some punches on Dana Crystal â€™s stomach. Adam rams on Dana Crystal and Dana Crystal lays some kicks on Adam in the chest and knocks the tough criminal down. Dana Crystal gets onto Adam and puts the hand cuffs on him. Dana Crystal throws Adam into the helicopter. Dana Crystal : "Hereâ€™s your prisoner. I learned how to kick like that from Chuck Norris. He plays Texas Ranger Walker." Schmidt: "Thank you Officer Harris." Lamb: "I'm going to the clothes store next." The helicopter departs for the clothes store. Dana Crystal gets into her jeep and leaves for the clothes store too. 

Back to Officer John Spartan vs. Pre CryoCon Reggie John Spartan throws a punch back at Reggie. The 2 beat each other up in a fist fight. Reggie throws a round house punch on John Spartan and John Spartan throws Reggie into a clothes rack. John Spartan drags Reggie out side. Captain Healy is standing out there waiting. A helicopter then shows up and then the lovely young rookie cop Dana Harris in her jeep. John Spartan throws Reggie into the helicopter just as John Spartan aims his gun at Adam and Reggie and the helicopter leaves for the police station. Spartan: "I am allot closer to catching Simon Phoenix." Dana Crystal: "I'm on patrol and I hope to find Phoenix." Spartan: "I believe that heâ€™s head quartered at an old warehouse. I will catch Simon Phoenix there sooner or later. Iâ€™ll be with Sheriff Hawthorne after Agent Shadix and his evil agents that hired Simon Phoenix." John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris get into their cars and leave.

End
Demolition Man: The Geriatric Method 

(Both novel and comic book/graphic novel)

The description of the holy thugs (thereâ€™s 50 or more). 5 of them are females (1 white with 
long blonde hair, 1 white with long brown hair, 1 Latin with long black hair, 1 Asian with long black hair, 1 black with long black hair). The others males (Hispanic, Asian, Black, White some are even bald head. there are holy thugs with short hair. some of the male holy thugs have long hair). They can carry knives, crowbars or baseball bats. They come from another state. They have murdered some people in the northern California and have been new criminals in San Angeles. Simon Phoenix and all of his goons are re frozen or killed. One of them can become the deputy mayor as Sabrina Miller becomes the new mayor. The rest of them could take over the entire administration and they kill all those workers for Satanic sacrifice. John Spartan must put them and Sabrina Miller on ice. 

Plot/synopsis: Itâ€™s the 2040â€™s San Angeles. Zachary Lambs has thought to have been dead. He survives a gun shot wound from Simon Phoenix. In the society there is freedom with law and order. Cigarette smoking, profanity in public, cracking gum in public have been outlawed. The mayor of San Angeles and the president of the United States have agreed with laws by congress. Itâ€™s even illegal to chew tobacco. In race car driving only one car in a lane at a time. That law is for safety reasons. Satanists try to take over the society. All they have to do to dictate the place is kill Mayor Lenny Harris and Deputy Mayor Jack Hensen. The Satanists try to take over San Angeles. Then the devil worshippers plot to kill the president of the United States to take his place. A bunch of criminals will then be cloned. Sabrina Miller plots to become world leader. John Spartan is called in. John Spartan is a veteran officer assigned to work with Lisa Earle. John Spartan had been promoted to captain. His boss is the deputy police chief Derek Hammer. Derek Hammer had gotten promoted when John Spartan had got promoted. Every single cryocon that Simon Phoenix thawed out was re frozen or killed over those past years. Now John Spartan is up against a whole new band of villains. They are against Christmas and anything religious. Former sorority girl Sabrina Miller and her minions have killed people or attempted to kill people in the northern California. Zachary Lamb and Dana Harris-Burke came out of retirement. They are working with John Spartan and Officer Lisa Earle. Lenina Huxley got married to John Spartan over those past years. They had 2 children and Lenina Huxley left the SA PD to raise 2 children. George Earle is the chief of the SA PD still. There are young recruits in their early 20â€™s assigned with veteran officers. Even a couple of new recruits working with veteran officers. Even one new recruit working with a veteran officers. Zachary Lamb retired after he recovered from a gun shot wound. Now John Spartan, Zachary Lamb, Lisa Earle, Dana Harris-Burke and other SA PD officers must work together to defeat ruthless Satanists. Sabrina Miller and the holy thugs kidnap John Spartanâ€™s granddaughters, Deputy Chief Hammerâ€™s daughter and Christine Earle with the children and 4 scraps are still alive and are also being take for sacrifice. Ruthless occult criminals plot to feed souls of 4 young ladies and children to the devil and spring Satan from his prison. At sometime John Spartan and his allies have fought against the clone thugs. 9 of them were in charge and didn't wear those outfits. Instead they wore future thug outfits. 3 of the 80 and all 6 of the 6 cryocons were cloned. Also cloned was a criminal named Sean "Loco" Sanchez (a Los Angeles gang leader killed in 2001 in a gun fight with Captain Steve Healy). This guyâ€™s whole gang was killed resisting arrest. The real Elvin and Francis who were former Phoenix thugs were also killed by devil worshippers and were in charge of security for the administration of the free San Angeles ever since Edgar Friendly became the new mayor. 

Beginning

San Angeles December 2045. Reggie is the only cryocon still at large in San Angeles. All of the other escaped cryocons are dead or re frozen. Reggie had killed Edgar Friendly. Edgar Friendly had never driven a car or any motor vehicle in his life. Sabrina Miller and her band of devil worshippers have killed all of the scraps except for Jackie, Carl, Ryan and Jason. Most of the scraps have never had a driverâ€™s license just like Edgar Friendly never did. Most of the scraps never had a motor vehicle in their lives. At night nearby a tennis court John Spartan (in short sleeve black T-shirt, long black pants and a beret) with his new partner Lisa Earle(with long blonde hair, purple eye shadow and glitter on the face, front of the hair and neck) discover the rebellion murdered. Spartan: (to Lisa) "This must've been Reggie with the new criminals out there." Derek Hammer and a bunch of squad officers (young rookies and veteran officers) show up. Hammer: "It was Reggie who killed Edgar Friendly. It was a band of devil worshippers who killed Your rebel friends." Lots of the slain scraps have fought against Simon Phoenix and his gang. Spartan: "I am going to find all those who did it and put them on ice." Hammer: "Chief Earle is bringing Zachary Lamb and Dana Burke out of retirement to help you deal with the devil worshippers." Somewhere John Spartan sees Reggie. Reggie gets into a Pontiac Sun fire. Spartan: "Itâ€™s Reggie. Lisa you drive. Letâ€™s get in the car." Lisa Earle and John Spartan get into their police car. Lisa Earle is driving. The chase begins. John Spartan has his hand guns drawn. 

The cars go down the road to the San Angeles public library. Reggie flees to inside the library. John Spartan and Lisa Earle get out of the car. Lisa Earle draws her gun. They get into the library. Spartan: "Now Lisa, be ready for anything." Lisa: "Yes Captain." 

Inside the library Reggie is going to take a book. Reggie: "(singing Itâ€™s a small world after all)" A woman librarian hears Reggie. Librarian: "There is silence in the library. No singing." Reggie: "Shut up (bleep)!" The morality box buzzes. Morality Box: "You are fined one credit for the violation of the verbal morality statue." Reggie ignores the box. Reggie goes to a table with a traveling book and plans to thaw out all of the cryocons frozen and take them to Mexico with him. 

John Spartan and Lisa Earle enter the library. John Spartan and Lisa Earle are in search of Reggie. Spartan: "Reggie could be anywhere in this library." John Spartan chases Reggie through the library. Lisa Earle is behind John Spartanâ€™s back. John Spartan trying to catch Reggie kicks a book shelf and knocks a bunch of books on Reggie. Lisa: "You are under arrest!" Reggie manages to flee. 

John Spartan chases Reggie to an alley outside of the San Angeles library. Lisa Earle is with John Spartan. John Spartan sees Reggie. Reggie: "Spartan! Now you will die." John Spartan and Reggie beat each other up outside in an alley. Reggie tries to grab John Spartan by the neck. John Spartan throws a hard punch on Reggie. Reggie is down and is captured. Spartan: "You're under arrest for murder and resisting arrest. You're going back on ice." Derek Hammer and the police unit working with John Spartan show up. Hammer: (to the other officers) "Escort Reggie to the cryo-prison." John Spartan is talking to Derek Hammer. Spartan: "Have you found out these devil worshippers yet?" Hammer: "No we haven't." Reggie is brought to the cryo-prison. 

At the San Angeles Science Center Sabrina Miller has a meeting with her gang the next day. Sabrina Miller has long blonde hair and is a former sorority girl. There are classes going on inside. Young girls and boys on a field trip. Sabrina Miller walks by the teachers and students with parked school buses. Sabrina Miller plots to kidnap a bunch of kids and put them out for the devil. They plot to spring the devil from his prison. They would kill a bunch of people for it. Sabrina Miller has 50 people in her gang. They wear clothes that are all black as does Sabrina Miller. 5 females (1 white with long blonde hair, eye shadow, collar on neck; 1 white with long brown hair; 1 Latin with long black hair; 1 Asian with long black hair; 1 black with long blonde hair). 45 makes (3 black, 3 Hispanic, 2 Asian and most of them are white. A few of the males have long hair and some of the males are bald headed. Most of the males have short hair. Miller: "Children letâ€™s review. We have killed all of the scraps. Reggie is re frozen. We sacrifice souls of people 2 weeks before Christmas Eve. Now we want to dictate San Angeles and then the world. All we have to do is kill the mayor and deputy mayor and San Angeles will be ourâ€™s. We also get to kill John Spartan. Now the 3 of you can spy on the church while the rest of us can try to kill the mayor." All Holy Thugs: "Yeah!" Once these 2 are dead then they take over. Edgar Friendly and the scraps have worked for the Mayor of San Angeles. Sabrina Miller will dictate San Angeles if the mayor and deputy mayor are killed. 

At the San Angeles police station later in the day John Spartan is on the computer. Chief Earle is talking to Deputy Chief Derek Hammer about the plan of capturing all of the holy thugs. Earle: "Now John Spartan, you and your team check out the church. The leader of the devil worship army is Sabrina Miller." Lisa Earle comes in and they get background and pictures of Sabrina Miller. Spartan: "I have found pictures of Sabrina Miller and her gang. You should all come take a look at them." John Spartan is getting evidence to put these devil worshipers on ice. Earle: "All right everyone letâ€™s get them all." 

Sunday Morning at the San Angeles Christian Methodist Church is a Sunday service. John Spartanâ€™s daughterâ€™s ex boyfriend Willie Andrews. (father of 2 girls Dana and Kelly who are John Spartanâ€™s granddaughters) are there sitting in the back with Dana Harris-Burke (73 year old woman with medium blonde hair with a bit of gray and looks a few years younger than she is) and John Burke (Dana Crystalâ€™s husband). Dana Harris is the older half sister of Mayor Harris. Reverend Jake Wallace with Harry Johnson (the associate minister) are at the alter. Rev. Wallace: "We have had murders here in San Angeles by devil worshipers. They sacrifice people any time they want to. Make no mistake. They must be stopped." The kids in the choir are up there. They are Sunday School students. 1 girl is Dana Crystalâ€™s little granddaughter. 1 boy is Dana Crystalâ€™s grandson. Dana Crystalâ€™s daughterâ€™s children. Thereâ€™s a man playing the piano in the background. 

Outside 3 holy thugs (Mic, Rob and Bone) and Sabrina Miller are there. Miller: "You 3 boys go and spy on the Sunday service. The little girls there are John Spartanâ€™s granddaughters. John Spartanâ€™s has been married twice. His second wife was an officer of the San Angeles police. She had 2 kids and left. Sheâ€™s now a baby-sitter." Mic: "(bleep), this is a (bleep) Sunday service. This is worshiping God." A morality box buzzes outside. Morality Box: "You are fined 1 credit for the violation of the verbal morality statue! You are fined 2 credits for the violation of the verbal morality statue!" The 3 young men go inside. 

Inside somewhere are the 3 young men. A janitor in the church sees the 3 young men who look like devil worshipers to him. Janitor: "You 3 men aren't welcomed in here." They punch that janitor. They are in the sanctuary the end of the service. The assistant minister notices the 3 young men in long black pants and short sleeve black T-shirts are trouble just after the service. Harry Johnson: "These 3 young men look like trouble." The minister tries to throw those 3 men out. Rev. Wallace: "This is the house of God. You are un welcomed here." Rob: "(bleep) You!" The morality box buzzes. Morality Box: "You are fined 2 credits for the violation of the verbal morality statue." That thug ignores the box on the wall and leaves the sanctuary. Dana Burke (9 year fully retired San Angeles police officer) gets in to deal with the devil worshipers. Dana Crystal: "You 3 men are under arrest." Bone: "Shut up (bleep)!" The morality box on the wall buzzes. Morality Box: "You are fined one credit for the violation of the verbal morality statue." That thugs ignores getting a violation ticket too. 

On the road Lisa Earle and John Spartan are in their car. Zachary Lamb is with them. John Spartan is in the front. Zachary Lamb is in the back. At times John Spartan does drive the car. Lisa: "Captain Spartan, Officer Lamb 3 of our perps are at the church." Lisa Earle drives the car to the church. Lamb: "Then letâ€™s get to the church." The 3 cops get out of the car. John Spartan draws his guns. 

Back to Dana Harris-Burke vs. 3 of the Holy Thugs. Dana isn't really too old to fight. Dana does a martial arts kick on a Mic. She punches Rob in the face. She beats up on Bone with her purse. John Spartan shows up. John Spartan is fighting Mic using some boxing methods. Spartan: "I'm putting you on ice for murder and resisting arrest. and striking a police officer." Mic: "You must be John Spartan." John Spartan knocks down a holy thug. Derek Hammer and a the young rookies show up with their veteran officers. Derek Hammer sees that John Spartan with 3 other cops have defeated those 3 holy thugs. Hammer: "You officers escort those 3 young men to the cryo-prison." The police unit takes Mic, Rob and Bone out of the church. John Spartan and everyone else leaves the church. 

At the San Angeles Science Center later in the day. Sabrina Miller knows of the rehearsal for the Christmas Eve service and plots to go to the church with her 47 left over thugs. They have a van for the kids. Some of them use the van. Miller: "Tomorrow night we can kidnap the kids. We will sacrifice them 2 weeks before Christmas Eve. 1know this girl is the deputy police chiefâ€™s daughter. 1know this girl is the police chiefâ€™s daughter and her sister is in the department. 2 of the girls are John Spartanâ€™s granddaughters. The thug who killed Raymond Cocteau is dead and so is the man who ordered that thug to kill this Cocteau guy. We can take their place." They all agree. 

At the San Angeles police station the next morning John Spartan is at the computer desk. They make the plan to try to save the people from the devil worshipers. Spartan: "We will catch them soon." John Spartan, Zachary Lamb, Dana Harris-Burke and Lisa Earle make their plan to bag Sabrina Miller and 47 more holy thugs. Lisa: "What we have to do is find out where they are hiding out at. That shouldn't be too hard." Spartan: "Me, Dana Crystal and Zachary Lamb have put men on ice. Dana Crystal: "I made my first arrests at a science fair. I even arrest a criminal named Adam" Lamb: "I pinned Adam under a helicopter when Officer Burke fought him." Spartan: "I killed Adam. I killed Phoenix. All 6 of those men Phoenix had already thawed out are all dead. Most of those men Phoenix thawed out later on are dead. One of them helped Sabrina Miller and her gang into San Angeles. Associate Bob is now a senator. He joined Phoenixâ€™s band and quit. The remaining scraps should be at the church to help us try to catch Sabrina Miller and her gang." John Spartan, Lisa Earle, Zachary Lamb and Dana Harris-Burke leave the police station and get in the car and go to the cryo-prison to see the 3 Holy Thugs frozen being frozen. 

At the new cryo-prison (rebuilt shortly after John Spartanâ€™s final fight with Simon Phoenix) during the day. John Spartan with his partner and old friends are at the cryo-prison go to see the freezing of 3 holy thugs. There are prison guards. There is also the warden. The new warden is Eric Lynch. Also the assistant warden is there. It\sect plain â€™s Zachary Lamb Jr. who is Zachary Lambâ€™s son. Zach Jr.: "Dad. We are ready for their sentencing." The assistant warden has the guards escorting the 3 holy thugs to their cryo-pods. There are 8 men frozen in there already. Warden Lynch: "You 3 men Mic, Rob and Bone. You have been convicted of a mass murder conspiracy. You men will do 130 years in the cryo-prison with sub zero rehab. You will be placed in the cryogenic stasis during which your behavior will be altered. You are not eligible for parole." The 3 prisoners are being stripped down and place in pucked shape glasses. They are filled with water and the 3 young men are frozen. Zachary Lamb talks to his son after the sentencing about what is going on with Sabrina Miller and the rest of the holy thugs. Lamb: "We will soon find them and they will all be here." 

Later on at night on the streets of San Angeles. Sabrina Miller and her thugs are walking to the church. They A few of the holy thugs are in the van going to the church. Sabrina Miller and her thugs have walked throughout the Wasteland. They get to the church. The van gets to the church.

Inside the San Angeles Christian Methodist Church is a rehearsal for the Christmas Eve show. There are 4 remaining scraps. Ryan, Jason, Jackie and Carl. Carl is a black guy with short hair and is a skinny person. Ryan is a Spanish scrap who wears a bandanna. Jason is a scraps with short hair. Jackie is another scrap with short hair. Christine Earle (one of police chief George Earleâ€™s daughters who has long blonde hair) is singing O Holy Night for her rehearsal. Christine: "(singing O Holy Night)" John Spartanâ€™s granddaughters (Dana and Kelly) with Holly Hammer have their rehearsal for their dance dressed as angels. 3 of the former cryo-prison guards are singing We 3 Kings. The 3 former guards: "(singing We 3 Kings)" There are also kids going onto singing Silent Night. Kids in the choir: "(singing Silent Night)" A man is playing the piano in the background. Holly Hammer sees the devil worshipers. Holly: "A bunch of those people look like trouble." Dana: "I saw others here on Sunday." Kelly: "Your father and my grandfather." Sabrina Miller and her gang invade the church. Reverend Wallace has Harry Johnson standing next to him. Rev. Wallace: "This is the house of God. You people are un welcomed here." Miller: "(bleep) You!" The morality box buzzes. Morality Box: "You are fined 2 credits for the violation of the verbal morality statue." She ignores the morality box. The 4 scraps go over to stop the devil worshipers. Jackie: "Hey you people stop right there." Sabrina Miller sees the scraps. Miller: "You guys can take those rebels with us. We will kill them soon." 

On the road in a police cruiser. Lisa Earle is driving the police car. Dana Crystal is in the front. John Spartan and Zachary Lamb are in the back. They are on the look for all these devil worshipers out in San Angeles. Spartan: "I believe that they are in the church. Lisa letâ€™s go to the San Angeles Christian Methodist Church. This is our good change to nail Sabrina Miller and the rest of her thugs." Lisa drives to the church. 

Back to the church. Sabrina Miller deals with the minister and assistant minister. She punches them. Sabrinaâ€™s thugs hit the Christine Earle, Dana Andrews, Kelly Andrews, Holly Hammer and the kids in the choir with baseball bats and crow bars. A scrap named Jackie hits a thug and it knocked out by another one behind his back. Other scraps are knocked out with crow bars and baseball bats. The other holy thugs take the kids into the van and leave. Miller: "You people stay here. You can trash this church and the rest of you can take the kids away." 14 of the holy thugs stay at the church. Sabrina Miller is somewhere outside. 

On the road in San Angeles. There are a bunch of police cars that get to the church. One of the cars has Derek Hammer. John Spartan gets to the church too. Hammer: "Letâ€™s split up. Spartan, Burke, Lamb and Lisa go inside. The rest of us will search outside." Lisa Earle has a stun baton with her. John Spartan, Derek Hammer, Lisa Earle, Zachary Lamb, Dana Harris-Burke and other officers get search the church for Sabrina Miller and her holy thugs. John Spartan with Lisa Earle, Zachary Lamb and Dana Burke get inside the church while Derek Hammer with veteran officers and the young rookies go search the outside. 
Inside the church Sabrina Millerâ€™s thugs are spray painting the inside. The holy thugs have baseball bats and crowbars. They are hitting the stained glass or attempting to break the stained glass the notice John Spartan and 3 of his side kicks. John Spartan and his side kicks have guns. Spartan: "You are all under arrest." Holy Thug #1: "Here comes trouble!" The holy thugs go to attack them. 

Outside the church Derek Hammer and the police officers see Sabrina Miller. Hammer: "Sabrina Miller. I know who you are. You are under arrest for murder and vandalism." They try to arrest her. Sabrina Miller knows allot of karate. Miller: "You see all this (bleep)ing karate that I know? I will kick all your (bleep)." A morality box buzzes. Morality Box: "You are fined 2 credits for the violation of the verbal morality statue. You are fined 1 credit for the violation of the verbal morality statue." She throws kicks and punches on the SA PD officers. An SA PD officer gets into a martial arts fight with fight with Sabrina Miller. A cop named Bo Bauer gets into the action and fights Sabrina Miller. The cop throws a kick on Sabrina Miller. Officer Bo Bauer learned martial arts moves from Lenina Huxley, John Spartan and Dana Harris-Burke after John Spartan killed Simon Phoenix. Officer Bauer is kicked and knocked down by Sabrina Miller. Deputy Chief Derek Hammer gets into the action and takes on Sabrina Miller. Derek Hammer tries to get his hands on Sabrina Miller. Sabrina Miller does a jump kick on Deputy Chief Hammer. 

Back inside the church. A holy thug with a baseball bat attacks John Spartan and John Spartan throws a some thugs into the altar. A female holy thug with long blonde hair and a collar on her neck attacks with a baseball bat. Dana Harris-Burke comes in. She gets struck at with a baseball bat. She does a judo kick on that blonde hair thug. 2 other thugs come up to John Spartan and Spartan bangs the 2 men into each other with his hands. 

Back to outside the church. Derek Hammer and Sabrina Miller are in a fist fight. Sabrina Miller throws Derek Hammer into the wall and the knocked down officers with Bo Bauer get back up. Hammer: "Get her!" All those cops go after Sabrina Miller. Sabrina Miller flees. 

Back to inside the church. A female holy thug with long brown hair strikes her crowbar at Lisa Earle. Lisa Earle hits that crowbar with her stun baton at the blow and it zaps this thug. Lisa: "You're under arrest." There Lisa Earle lays a kick on that thug and knocks her down. One thug attacks Zachary Lamb. Zach Lamb lays a punch on that male thug and knocks him down. Other thugs with crowbars and baseball bats try to get John Spartan. John Spartan with his hands punches a holy thug and knocks him down into the other holy thugs. They fall down like a bowling ball hitting into bowling pins. Spartan: "We're taking you all in for assaulting police officers, resisting arrest, murder and kidnapping." Derek Hammer and the other cops show up. Hammer: "Letâ€™s escort those men to the cryo-prison." They take those 14 thugs and put them in the cryo-prison. The minister, piano player and the assistant minister get there as those thugs are captured. 

At the San Angeles Police Station in the afternoon. John Spartan and Lisa Earle with the 2 retired cops are going over the plan to nail the rest of the devil worshipers in Deputy Chief Hammerâ€™s office. Spartan: "Sabrina and her gang I think want to give souls to the devil and spring him from his prison. We have got to find out we they come from. They plot to spread gasoline on the church and then knock down candles." The cops are on the computer. They find out that the hideout is the San Angeles Science Center. Lisa: "Captain Spartan. Everyone. Sabrina Millerâ€™s hide out is the San Angeles Science Center" Spartan: "Letâ€™s go there." John Spartan with his partner Lisa Earle, Zachary Lamb and Dana Harris-Burke all leave and head to the San Angeles Science Center. 

At the San Angeles Science Center at night outside. Sabrina Miller has a bunch of kids with John Spartanâ€™s granddaughters, one of Chief Earleâ€™s daughters, Deputy Chief Hammerâ€™s daughter and the 4 remaining scraps. 8 men with knives have cloaks on with their hoods on their heads. 2 other men have cloaks on with hoods over their heads and are unarmed. Carl: "You won't get away with this." Jackie: "Our friend John Spartan will put you people on ice." The holy thugs have the flames lighten. They have knives. Miller: "Tonight you kids will die. We sacrifice your souls in the name of Satan. Hail Satan!" John Spartan shows up with Lisa Earle, Dana Harris-Burke and Zachary Lamb. Miller: (to the holy thugs) "Now we have trouble coming. Go kill the cops." John Spartan is driving this time. Zach Lamb in the front. The 2 women in the back. They all get out of the car. John Spartan has a grenade. Spartan: "Lisa and I will catch Sabrinaâ€™s thugs while you Zachary Lamb and Dana Burke go rescue the kids." Zachary Lamb and Dana Crystal Harris rescue all of the hostages and some holy thugs attack. Dana Crystal deals with the 3 females fighting them judo style as Zachary Lamb deals with 4 of the males. Zach Lamb punches them. Dana Crystal does a judo kick on the 3 women. All the thugs with knives try to kill John Spartan and John Spartan blows 5 of them up with a grenade. 3 more men with knives attack. John Spartan rapidly pulls out his 2 berettas and shoots the thugs. One thug makes the move to throw the knife into Spartan and Spartan shoots that thug. The thugs with the knife makes the move more and John Spartan shoots 2 more and that holy thug falls dead. Other thugs attack John Spartan and Lisa Earle. John Spartan and Lisa Earle kick and punch their attackers. A few men try to lay punches on John Spartan. John Spartan punches the 2 men with cloaks on and hoods from behind his back. John Spartan, Lisa Earle, Dana Harris-Burke and Zachary Lamb all draw their guns. They all round up all of the holy thugs. Spartan: (to all the holy thugs captured) "You are all under arrest! (to the other officers) You people shoot them if they make a wrong move. I'm going to get Sabrina Miller." Lisa Earle with Zachary Lamb and Dana Harris-Burke aim their guns at all of the captured holy thugs. John Spartan goes to deal with Sabrina Miller. John Spartan goes up to Sabrina Miller and tries to arrest her. Spartan: "You are under arrest. I'm putting you on ice for murder, resisting arrest and you lead to vandalism." Miller: "Reggie was right. You are someone to kill. I should enjoy killing you John Spartan." Sabrina Miller throws a punch on John Spartan. John Spartan kicks Sabrina Millerâ€™s fist. The 2 fight. John Spartan by the entrance of the science place gets kicked by Sabrina Miller in the stomach. Spartan gets back up and hard punches Miller. They are punching each other. There John Spartan throws Sabrina Miller into the door and throws her into a pole outside where she is incapacitated for a few seconds. John Spartan pulls out his beretta and aims it at Sabrina Miller. Spartan: "Now don't move." Deputy Chief Derek Hammer, Chief Earle, and other SA PD officers show up. Also Mayor Harris and the deputy mayor named Jack Hensen show up. Mayor Harris: "I want to thank you John Spartan for nailing Sabrina Miller." Jack: "You have saved our lives. We want you to come to the New Years Eve party at the L A convention Center." There are a few prison trucks for Sabrina Miller and 25 left over thugs. Spartan: "Who had the Department of Corrections brought here?" Earle: "I did. I called them on a radio to have them take all these criminals to the cryo-prison." Sabrina Miller turns to John Spartan. Miller: "This isn't over Spartan. Me and my gang will be out for the holy war. We will help Satan defeat God and you will be dead. I will be more powerful." Spartan: "I have trained cops to deal with people like you. They will defeat Satan and you will be reformed when you come out. I have methods of preventing Satanâ€™s minions from thawing out you and your thugs. Satan and his minions will all be defeated when you are thawed out. (to the cops holding all of the prisoners) Take them all away." The cops put the devil worshipers in. All of the villains are being taken to the cryo-prison. 

3 weeks later

New Years Eve now. Thereâ€™s a New Years Eve party going on at the place that was known as the Cocteau Center. There are people at a New Yearâ€™s Eve party. The 4 scraps Jackie, Carl, Ryan and Jason are riding their bicycles in the parking lot. Music is playing and there are balloons and streamers outside. The Mayor Harris and Deputy Mayor Hensen are there. There are a bunch of San Angelenos there too. John Spartan is at the party too. Spartan: "Everyone! Can I please have your attention?" Everyone looks at John Spartan. Spartan: (continued) "San Angeles is now officially crime free. When we had crime back here, Raymond Cocteau was murdered in this building by a man named Adam taking an order from Simon Phoenix. I killed Phoenix and Adam that night Raymond Cocteau was killed. All the criminals involved in the Cocteau murder are dead. After that we agreed that only cigarettes and chewing tobacco were banned. Bad language would only be banned in public places. My wife isn't with the SA PD anymore. Now turn your attention to mayor Lenny Harris." Mayor Harris: "If any crime ever is to be committed in San Angeles again we have the police equipped to deal with all kinds of crimes. John Spartan has gotten the SA PD able to deal with anything evil. Now we agreed that itâ€™s illegal to crack gum in public places." John Spartan walks out to go home. The New Years Eve party goes on. 

End

Demolition Man 2
There could be more suggested for Demolition Man 2.

The Demolition Man 2 starts out in 2048. John Spartan is gathered together around several teens. He tells his story that goes 60 years back. He also talks about being in the army and the court martials on his superior officer (pre cryocon Adam) and other soldiers (some others who end up in cryo-prison and thawed out by Simon Phoenix in 2032. John Spartan beats up on Adam and the other soldiers. Adam is John Spartanâ€™s captain. John Spartan explains that Adam was also friends with Simon Phoenix. That's what it flashes back to in late 1985 and John Spartan says that he applied for the LA PD as an officer after leaving the army. It could go into 1988. John Spartan is going for his detective promotion. He could talk about his Dana Crystal Harris-Burke putting the cryocon played by Jesse Ventura (John Spartanâ€™s superior officer in the army whom he court martialed) in the cryo-prison and Arnold Schwarzenegger as US president during narration in the background just as he talks about taking down several gang leaders at a local bar and investigate for evidence to take down all those street gangs. John Spartan does undercover work investigation gang connections. The scene with the several gang leaders taken down by Healy and Rogers and the captain Jake Richards could be cut out to shorten the running time. John Spartan is working at a high school posing as a teacher in an English arts class for very shortly. A young blonde hair girl is chewing gum and blowing pink bubbles and sucking them back in loud. Some young men who threaten to beat this girl up for cracking the gum or popping the bubbles loud could be connected to the gangs. John Spartan breaks up the fight and finds the young men connected to the gangs and reports them to Lt. Healy and Lt. Rogers and Captain Richards. Also John Spartan tells that girl to get rid of the gum when she goes to class. John Spartan later on in English catches a  few girls chewing bubble gum and blowing bubbles. He tells them that they are not allowed to chew gum in school. This is at a high school. We also introduce Jack Jones an evil industrialist. He owns the gang leaders. He has Jill Patrick with 6 other men who are involved in his scheme to bring LA in terror. The Satanic cop Rogers is going for a promotion to Captain as Richards is retiring. Later on John Spartan is fighting the gang members in a gun fight. There's also a drive by shooting near by John Spartan with Madeline Warren (his girl friend) and John Spartan with his rocket launcher blows up the car with the gang members and they are dead. Healy, Rogers and Richards in a gun fight with 4 of the people in charge and Jack Jones. In that gun fight Captain Richards is killed by Jack Jones and Jones tosses his gun aside just as 4 of his men try to finish off Healy and Rogers. Rogers and Healy fire back on them and they are killed. Later on some other gang members attack John Spartan with bats and chains and clubs. John Spartan throws those thugs around. Healy, Rogers and the various police officers show up with guns drawn and arrest those gang members. John Spartan fights to head members of Jones's staff. John Spartan arrests them. Jill Patrick is somewhere around the cops and Healy and Rogers have their guns aimed at her and she is arrested with 2 other men. John Spartan takes on Jack Jones. They beat each other up. Jones uses some martial arts on Spartan. John Spartan throws Jack Jones through a door and he is arrested. Rogers has been promoted to Captain shortly after these arrests. John Spartan also talks about Rogers being a devil worshiper (leader of the devil worship group) and that he killed Captain Rogers and Healy became captain and mentions that CryoCon Adam has been dead since shortly after he killed Raymond Cocteau and that anyone thawed out by Simon Phoenix still alive is frozen and that all 6 of the 6 cryocons already thawed out are dead and Simon Phoenix is dead. Also dark princess Sabrina Miller and her minions are frozen in a rebuilt cryo-prison and that 8 of them are dead. This is John Spartan's explanation of ridding San Angeles of crime. This is half sequel half prequel. This is an industrialist and 7 of his employees who are in charge of the gang leaders in the movie. The movie ends with everyone walking out. 

The Dangerous Chick

Plot Elements: Based on a character from Demolition Man novels or comics. This tale is set in 2009. In that time Arnold Schwarzenegger is the US president. The movie begins with Dana Crystal Harris-Burke being dropped off on a helicopter by Zachary Lamb and his co pilot. Dana Crystal calls to her officers on a drug bust. Dana Crystal fights some drug dealing thugs with her martial arts moves. There are also gun fights. All those surviving drug dealers are arrested by Captain Burkeâ€™s officers and then they do end up frozen for some time in the cryo-prison. Some are killed in the gun fight. The cocaine or narcotics are being destroyed. Within a few days later The terrorist organization is introduced lead by Christopher Banning. There are a countless number of thugs in Banningâ€™s network. 3 of them are women. Later on Dana Crystal with her police unit are doing research on Christopher Banning and his terrorist network. Jack Banningâ€™s thugs are firing on the city of Los Angeles. Later on the LA PD investigates. Dana Crystal gets into a gun fight with Banningâ€™s thugs. They are all killed. Also in the movie Dana Crystal fights with some of Banningâ€™s thugs in her home and gets her husband and children to safety. She fights 4 men and 1 woman and kills or incapacitates (3 of the men are incapacitated) them all. Later on The LA PD captain with her family are at church and some other terrorists attack. Dana Crystal has her gun with her. Terrorists attack the church. Dana Crystal pulls out her gun and kills 4 of them (1 of those 4 is another woman).  Later within a few days in pursuit of this terrorist network at the police station Dana Crystal informs some of her officers of John Spartan the Demolition Man fighting against Nazis before dealing with Simon Phoenix. She also talks about when John Spartan and Captain Healy had found several mob guys killed by Simon Phoenix and several criminal friends of his. She also informs them that she arrested some of those thugs that had whacked out the Italian and African mob guys. Later on at a yacht several cops are in a gun fight with all of Jack Banningâ€™s remaining thugs. Dana Crystal fights another woman with some martial arts. She kills a few other thugs with a gun. When Dana Crystal defeats her female opponent in this hand to hand fight she breaks her neck. Dana Crystalâ€™s officers are in a gun fight with Jack Banningâ€™s thugs and many thugs are killed and 2 cops are killed by Banningâ€™s thugs and 1 is wounded and another officers helps this wounded officer. Dana Crystal Harris-Burke goes after Christopher Banning. They fight each other hand to hand. They beat each other up. Christopher Banning pulls out a knife attempting to stab Dana Crystal Harris-Burke and Dana Crystal kicks Banning sending him flying and his impaled on a large boat hook and is dead within a matter of seconds. Dana Crystalâ€™s officers capture 5 thugs while all the others were killed by her officers.  Dana Crystal tells her officers that those men might do 20 or less years in the cryo-prison. 5 days later Dana Crystal Harris-Burke informs her husband that Christopher Banningâ€™s thugs are going to be frozen for 20 years in the cryo-prison. The movie ends with Dana Crystal Harris-Burke out to stop more of the crime in the city. 

Adam, Danzig, Reggie and this criminal army had also sometime before they got frozen whacked the entire Irish mob before war with the African/Italian mob. Simon Phoenix was just friends with these criminals and many cryocons had been shot but they had wounds almost fatal. Adam, Elvin, Danzig, Beppo, Reggie and many others in this criminal army have been shot. It's that Adam, Danzig, Reggie and the criminal army fought the Irish mob in a gun fight. When Reggie killed a mob guy he was shot by that mobster that he killed. All these men had been shot when they killed mob guys. Those are all my suggestions for writers. Most of the men that Simon Phoenix had already thawed out were shot by mob guys and survived. They were shot at parts of their bodies covered up. Beppo and Danzig were shot by African mobsters that they killed. Kodo killed 2 Africans and an Italian under boss. All these mobsters joined forces to take on Simon Phoenix and his friends (Simon Phoenix has yakuza friends and Russian mob friends). This would reference Goodfellas or maybe even Hoodlum more. The pimp named Howie killed an African. So did the cryocon that was called Jeffery Dahmer. Most of the mob guys killed by the 6 cryocons were Italians. Gunther killed 1 African and 1 Italian. There were Africans and Italians who fought the gun fight with the criminal army when Adam killed a boss. 

I thought of it if the mobsters wanted Simon Phoenix and all those criminal buddies of his dead (and every rival criminal's henchmen) for various reasons. Maybe several thugs have whacked the Irish mob in LA. It's a war. John Spartan after all those mob guys were whacked and before the cryo-prison arrests after he arrested CryoCon Francis he gotten some corrupt federal agents fired. They hate John Spartan. These feds are on Simon Phoenix's side. They would have Simon Phoenix and his various criminal friends take out the entire mob family. The 2 cops that are named after the actors who played John Spartan and CryoCon Adam were corrupted by the mob and were murdered by CryoCon Reggie in the car. John Spartan with Sheriff Hawthorne went after the former OCD agents on their boats. The corrupt feds own a boat. They try to get away. Their boat blows up and they are dead. The chase ends with the feds ending up killing themselves trying to escape from the Sherrif's department. They would then be responsible for John Spartan failing to stop the criminal war. The 2 corrupt cops had also killed the Russian mob boss who was friends with Simon Phoenix. Simon Phoenix had killed 2 of the bosses and the big boss himself. The mob guys tried to get John Spartan into slaughtering all those thugs that have the hatred for him. They tried to corrupt him. Guess What? John Spartan is the good guy and would rather be the good guy. He only kills criminals that try to kill him. 

Also in the Demolition Man prequel saga Jesse Ventura's character gets into a fight with an African mob leg breaker and Simon Phoenix kills that leg breaker. CryoCon Adam fights this leg breaker of the Italian/African mob and Simon Phoenix slits his throat. Also in the Demolition Man saga (this takes place after the end of the movie years later) John Spartan cracks a surviving cryocon's head open. He shoves one's nose up his brain and breaks another one's neck. He shoots one guy that has Rob Schneider's character held gunpoint at the head. This is a former Russian mobster's head cracked open by John Spartan. He shoots a few. 7 to 8 men survive and they all go back. 

Demolition Man maybe we could have 1 or 2 Demolition Man books that involve the mob guys rivals to Simon Phoenix and his pre cryocon henchmen. Many comics too where we see Simon Phoenix and his criminal buddies kills the African/Italian mob. Also Demolition Man books or comics with the big crime sydicate where John Spartan and his allies fight the clone thugs and kill several criminals. CryoCon Reggie's whole crime syndicate is killed. John Spartan and his allies kill the 10 bosses. (2 of the 6 cryocons survive and are replaced by clones of themselves and their clones are sent with clone thugs to kill them because 2 enemies of John Spartan become allies to him through Edgar Friendly and the armed scraps after the deaths of both Simon Phoenix and Raymond Cocteau. We would see John Spartan nail cryocon Reggie. It's in the time line that could have some books or comic books/graphic novels. All the criminal clones are killed in them and 60 men working for Reggie are killed or arrested. 7 of them are put in the "rebuilt" cryo-prison. 1 of them men put back is a former Russian mobster. The Russian mob boss's body was eaten by sharks. Also several young men in Los Angeles on Dana Crystal Harris-Burke's earlier years of the SA PD had the hots for her. I have the time line on another thread to help us share our Demolition Man saga ideas with each other.

In the Demolition Man prequel saga crooked OCD agents hire an assortment of thugs to whack out the mob guys.

Also on The Geriatric Method ideas 3 of the male thugs taken down at the church on the descriptions. 1 Asian, 1 Hispanic and the one punched by Zachary Lamb is African. 3 of the holy thugs blown up by grenades are African, Hispanic and Asian. The bald headed thug is thrown into others. There are men knocked down by John Spartan in the end that have long hair. There's a male with long hair who gets shot by one bullet while John Spartan with both guns shoots 2 thugs. Those 2 thugs should be played by members of N'Sync. That would be cool if it was Sylvester Stallone vs. N'Sync. Urusella Andress may be old but she could kick Britney Spears's butt. She could with some martial arts beat up on Britney Spears for having a tattoo on her back and a belly button piercing (if she doesn't like this stuff on others). The society in Demolition Man banned bellybutton piercings. It is not punishible by being cryogenically frozen but by being fined. This is during Cocteau's dictatorship. Maybe someone got really oppresive and banned body piercings and tattoos (as skin decorations) and put it that way as punishable by being frozen. The devil worshippers (lead by a dark princess) would dictate San Angeles and then the world once the mayor of San Angeles was killed with also almost all criminal types (except for rackeetering by mob guys) would dictate the world. This is after the deaths of both Simon Phoenix and Raymond Cocteau people are free for what they want to do.

Demolition Man comic books/graphic novels should be done by DC comics and Demolition Man novel I suggest would be done by Signet books. Maybe the writers who work for those companies could put all this above into their writings and get them done. Richard Osborne wrote the Demolition Man novel based on the movie. DC comic book writers wrote the 4 part comic book adaption based on the movie. Maybe they could or people that work for them could write those Demolition Man novels or comics.

*Star Wars*Star Wars 

_Real Universe_ 

Star Wars: The Rebellion vs. The Sith Final Battle (Set 5 years after Star Wars Episode 3) 

(Star Wars novel)

It has been 5 years since the clone wars has ended. Emperor Palpatine has been in domination of the galaxy for 3 years and no longer is known as Darth Sidious. Back On Alderaan the rebellion has staged a battle against the empire on a sea shore planet with the a place where Palpatine is headquartered . Almost all the gungans but Jar Jar Binks have been killed by the empire trying to stop them. Now Dorme is going out for pay back on Emperor Palpatine.

Beginning

Emperor Palpatine is a place on the sea shore planet called Rengar. Red suited guards are there too. Grand Moff Tarkin, Darth Vader and many storm troopers are with Palpatine. Sate Prestige is standing next to Palpatine. 3 new sith lords are there in what used to be the jedi temple. Palpatine wants to start a sith council. The 3 sith lords are Darth Tau, Darth Vorron and Darth Jade (AKA Xio Jade). Xio Jade is a human female sith with red hair. Emperor Palpatine: "Now with you 3 sith lords along with Lord Vader I shall start the sith council. Lord Vader will be in charge and I am the leader of the sith council. We will clone Exar Kun, my master Darth Imperius, Darth Tyrannus, Darth Bane, Darth Maul, Darth Voltres, Darth Rage, Lord Kaan, Naga Sadow, Freedon Nadd and Ludo Kresh. First you 3 go find and try to bring Dorme to us. She will join us or die. She is wanting to kill me. She and Jar Jar Binks and Chewbacca have killed the clones of Exar Kun, Ludo Kresh, Gav & Jori Durrgon, Freedon Nadd, Darth Augar, Darth Gilgon, Darth Tantalon, Darth Scarz, Darth Bane himself, Darth Seer and my former masterâ€™s former master. " Darth Jade: "You mean we go and try to convert Lord Vaderâ€™s wifeâ€™s former handmaiden?" Emperor Palpatine: "Yes." Darth Tau: "Lord Sidious. Sheâ€™s a former handmaiden to who was married to the chosen one. I want her to join the empire." Emperor Palpatine: "Darth Sidious is not my name anymore. You call me Emperor Palpatine." Darth Vorron:lain "She'll join us or die Lord Palpatine." Emperor Palpatine: "Now you guys go and find her. If she refuses my offer to join us, kill her. " The 3 new sith lords leave. Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions who were the only ones to know that Anakin Skywalker was really Darth Vader. The 3 sith lords and Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions head off to Alderaan.

On Alderaan Dorme is somewhere out side with the 5 year old Leia and her new husband Bail Organa. Bail Organa: "The Emperor has found our new rebel base. We need to make our plan of attack." Dorme: "Anakin was destined to defeat The Emperor. I wouldn't even let Darth Sidious take control over me. I trusted Palpatine un till I found out that heâ€™s a sith lord called Darth Sidious. Heâ€™s going to pay the death of Padme and the many jedi. Since Anakin was killed by his won clone that had turned to the dark side I will kill Palpatine." Dorme  puts the clothes on the clothes line just as Leia and Bail go back inside. 3 sith lords and Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions show up to deal with Dorme. Dorme hears trouble. Palpatineâ€™s minions and the sith lords go in search for Dorme. Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions draw their guns. Dorme has her blaster drawn. Xio Jade sees Dorme. Dorme: "Dorme. I am Darth Jade. You can be an imperial. My niece Mara is being trained with the force and she is joining the empire." Dorme points her gun in Darth Jadeâ€™s face. Dorme: "Never. I'll never turn to the dark side." (To Xio Jade) "Don't move or I will shoot you." Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions open fire on Dorme. Dorme ducks. Dorme fires back. Darth Tau and Darth Vorron ignite their light sabers. The gun fight between Dorme and Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions breaks out. Dorme kills one of Palpatineâ€™s minions. Chewbacca and Sio Bibble come to aid Dorme in a gun fight. They open fire on Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions and the new sith lords. Chewbacca kills a minion of Palpatineâ€™s. Darth Vorron jumps out in front of Dorme with his light saber and Dorme shoots Darth Vorron in the chest and Darth Vorron falls dead. Dorme sees Darth Tau and she fires at him. Darth Tau deflects some shots with his light saber. Darth Tau dashes at Dorme  and Dorme shoots Darth Tau and Darth Tau is dead with in a matter of seconds. Dorme , Sio Bibble and Chewbacca are finishing off with Palpatineâ€™s trusted minions. They kill the rest of them. Sio Bibble: "I saw that you were in danger. I came with Chewbacca just as I saw the danger outside." Dorme: "Councilor. The Empire has a base on Rengar. We need to go destroy and maybe we'll kill Palpatine. Heâ€™s going to pay for all those jedi that he killed over those past years and for Padme." Dorme sees Xio Jade. Dorme: "Who are you?" Xio Jade: "I am Xio Jade, dark lord of the sith. Palpatine ordered me to kill you if you don't join." Xio Jade looks like she is going to join with the rebels/remnants of the republic. 

Back on Rengar Emperor Palpatine sees Darth Vader come to him. Darth Vader: "What is my bidding my master?" Emperor Palpatine: "Our new dark lords of the sith have failed us. Xio Jade has betrayed us. Dorme  has killed Lord Vorron and Lord Tau. We have hired the  bounty hunters Boba Fett and Aura Sing. Boba Fett is now a bounty hunter." Darth Vader: â€œI heard that Visivious Drakarn erased Kamino.â€  Going 4 to 5 years back during the jedi purge. Emperor Palpatine: â€œHe is on Alderaan after the rebels and the remnants of the republic. We had to kill Viceroy Gunray and his assistants Rune Hacko and Lott Dodd for their failure. They have failed us for the last time.â€ Darth Vader maybe a clone of Anakin Skywalker but Darth Vader has the memory of the jedi who he had killed. Darth Vader: â€œI killed Daultay Dofine years ago on the droid control ship. I had killed Count Dooku.â€ Bounty Hunters Boba Fett and Aurra Sing are hired after Xio Jade and Dorme. Thereâ€™s Boba Fett and Aurra Sing. Boba Fett: "I will enjoy my first assignment. We have the gungan who beat me up a few  years ago still alive. We will kill Xio Jade for her betrayal. " Emperor Palpatine: "You and Aura Sing will be with us in battle. I will be there with Lord Vader. Xio Jade has joined forces with the rebel alliance and you Aura Sing kill her. You Boba Fett kill Dorme. Xioâ€™s niece will serve me well when she gets older. They are trying to get rid of me. I will join the battle myself." Darth Vader, Emperor Palpatine, Aura Sing, Boba Fett, the storm troopers, Grand Moff Tarkin and Imperial officers stage for the battle. Also Thrawn a blue skin Chiss is with the imperials.

On Alderaan a rebel attack plan is going on with Mon Mothma, Crix Madine, Bail Organa and Jan Dodonna along with other rebel leader Garm Bel Iblis. The 5 year old Leia is in attendance. Crix Madine and Jan Dodonna are soldiers in whatâ€™s left of the old republic. The rebels and members of the republic attending this meeting are Sio Bibble (the former governor of Naboo), Captain Panaka, Captain Typho, Jar Jar Binks, Dorme, Chewbacca and former Naboo soldiers. Xio Jade is learning the thing too. Bail Organa: "The empire is on a planet called Rengar. Now We can storm them and smoke them out and take out the whole empire. The Emperor is a sith lord called Darth Sidious and Darth Vader is the sith apprentice. We blow up this place. The Emperor has a cloning facility there where he can clone the dead sith lords and itâ€™s a place that builds Tie Fighters. The Emperor can even clone himself there. This is his throne world. Thatâ€™s the first place where The Emperor has Tie Fighters built. He has their DNA there. Letâ€™s blow the place up before he clones the dead sith lords. I had killed Genosion Archduke Poggle The Lesser during the jedi massacre and Dorme here has killed many sith clones." Mon Mothma: "Be extra careful. Darth Vader and his Emperor are very powerful sith lords. The Empire has sold Ackbar into slavery. We have defeated all those sith clones." They show the beach to the rebels where to attack the empire. Dorme comes up. Dorme: "Xio Jade here is with us. Master Yoda and General Kenobi agreed to go into hiding un till the child of the late Padme and Anakin  is old enough to challenge the sith. We need this former sith woman with us for help. She could become a jedi and fight Darth Vader and his Emperor." The rebels depart. Leia sees un happy images of her mother.

Outside of headquarters on Alderaan.  The rebels and old republic soldiers are outside getting to a ship along with Xio Jade. A jedi named Visivious Drakarn appears with light saber drawn. His blade color is green. Visivious Drakarn erased Kamino from the memory archive. He is a muscular jedi with long blonde hair and a beard (look alike of WWE superstar Triple H). Visivious Drakarn: â€œXio Jade. You have betrayed us. For treason the penalty is death.â€ The dark jedi ignites his light saber. Xio Jade ignites her light saber as well. Visivious Drakarn: â€œBounty hunters have been hired on those who refused to join us. Your new allies are in trouble. I erased Kamino from the memory archives at the jedi library.â€ The rebels and republic soldiers draw their guns too. Visivious Drakarn jabs with his light saber on Xio Jade. Their sabers bang into each otherâ€™s. Visivious Drakarn with his light saber swings and Xio Jade blocks the shot. Xio Jade stabs Visivious Drakarn with her light saber. The jedi traitor dies. Dorme: â€œWho was this evil man?â€ Xio Jade: â€œHeâ€™s a dark jedi. He was one of The Emperorâ€™s minions. His name was Visivious Drakarn. He didnâ€™t want the jedi to find Kamino.â€ Xio Jade with the heroes depart for Rengar. 

On Rengar the Empire walks the beach. Palpatineâ€™s place on Rengar has guns to it that would shoot down intruders. Emperor Palpatine sees hot human women. There are a bunch of teens (humans, twiâ€™leks and rodians) playing around and swimming. Thereâ€™s Aura Sing, Boba Fett and Darth Vader with Grand Moff Tarkin, Thrawn and the imperial soldiers all heading to the other side of the inlet. X-Wings and Y-Wings show up. Tie fighters come out and attack. The rebel ships land on the Rengar space port. All those rebels or republic soldiers come out with guns drawn. Dorme approaches Emperor Palpatine with her gun drawn. Chewbacca has his crossbow drawn and Sio Bibble has a gun drawn. Captain Panaka and Captain Typho have their blasters drawn too. Jar Jar Binks is carrying a pulse rifle. Xio Jade has her light saber ignited. Dorme: "You're going to pay for the demise of Padme Palpatine! You're going to pay for all those jedi you killed over the past years Palpatine!" Boba Fett comes out and draws his rifle. Jar Jar Binks sees Boba Fett on the light house. Aura Sing is there too. The 2 red suited guards attack and Jar Jar Binks shoots those 2 red suited guards as they are trying to stop him from trying to reach the light house. A battle between the Y and X wings vs. the tie fighters breaks out. A few tie fighters are shot down. Jar Jar Binks: "Yousa drop the gun or mese will shoot." Boba Fett turns his attention to Jar Jar Binks and the gun fight starts. Aura Sing appears and draws her light saber. The 2 women get into a light saber fight. Over to the rebel alliance vs. the galactic empire. A gun fight breaks out and a soldier is killed by a blast reflected by Darth Vaderâ€™s light saber. Dorme fires a shot at Palpatine but Palpatine deflects that blast with his bare hands from the kyber crystal. Grand Moff Tarkin is fired on by a blast by Captain Typho and Captain Typho is shot by Tarkin. Captain Panaka sees it. Captain Panaka: "Typho! My nephew." Captain Panaka angrily fires a shot at Grand Moff Tarkin and his shot by Lt. Thrawn and is dead within a matter of seconds. Emperor Palpatine also fires flying sith lightning at the rebellion and Chewbacca fires a shot at Palpatine. Dorme kills a few storm troopers with some blasters. A few X-Wings and a Y-Wing shoot the guns that fire at them at the Emperorâ€™s base on Rengar. Some Y-Wings and 1 X-Wing get blown up. The palace is blown up by Jan Dodonna and Crix Madine on their Wings. Crix Madine has the X-Wing and Jan Dodonna has the Y-Wing. Tie fighters shoot down another X-Wing. All the other wings manage to escape. Inside the cloning lab Sate Prestige and other dark side cohorts to Palpatine manage to escape on a shuttle to a star destroyer. Even Palpatineâ€™s advisors escape in a star destroyer. The star destroyer is fired in space by Jan Dodonna and Crix Madine and other rebels and the star destroyer fires at them. The tie fighters go after the 2 rebels. The rebels manage to escape to Alderaan. The rebels miss and the 2 escape into the asteroids out of sight from the rebels. Over to the bounty hunters. Aura Sing and Xio Jade clash their light sabers â€™ into each otherâ€™s. Aura Sing: "Now you will pay the price for betrayal over the Emperor. I heard that you helped Padme defeat another sith lord. You prevented the sith council. Now you will die." Xio Jade makes a dash with her light saber at Aura Sing and Aura Sing cuts down Xio Jade dead or she is thought to be dead. Jar Jar Binks was finishing off with Boba Fett. Boba Fett is flying up and Jar Jar Binks fires at Boba Fett and hits him on the lower armor but Boba Fett fires a missile and misses Jar Jar Binks. Boba Fett thinks that he killed Jar Jar Binks. The empire was finishing off with the rebellion. A few soldiers get hit by sith lightning by Emperor Palpatine. Some other soldiers are getting cut down by Darth Vader. Sio Bibble fires on Darth Vader and Darth Vader knocks the gun out of his hand and Darth Vader cuts off Sio Bibbleâ€™s head. Dorme again fires on Emperor Palpatine and fires on Grand Moff Tarkin. Chewbacca kills a storm trooper. The other storm troopers aim guns at the rebellion. All those surviving rebel soldiers put down their weapons. So does Chewbacca and Dorme. Emperor Palpatine: "You guys can sell the wookie to slavery. The rest of you bring me Dorme." Darth Vader: "You rebels are going to jail. You storm troopers take them away with Grand Moff Tarkin." Tarkin and some imperials leave. The surviving storm troopers and the rest of the imperial officers stay. Emperor Palpatine: "So Dorme, you want to kill me." Dorme: "Anakin is dead. You're going to pay for killing him. Youâ€™re going to pay for killing Padme. You going to pay for all those jedi that you killed." Darth Vader steps up. Darth Vader: "I am a clone of Anakin Skywalker. I was seduced by the dark side when I was created to bring down the sith order. I killed the real Anakin Skywalker." Dorme: "I heard that Anakin is dead. Obi-Wan told me." Darth Vader: "Obi-Wan was had defeated me. Next time I will kill him." Emperor Palpatine: "I'll give you one last chance. If you don't join me, you will die." Dorme goes for a blaster of a dead soldier. Palpatine shoots dark side energy bolts at Dorme and zaps her. Darth Vader watches Padmeâ€™s former handmaiden being electrocuted. Palpatine shoots more and Dorme is dead. Darth Vader and Emperor Palpatine see their base in ruins. Emperor Palpatine: "I know of another world for a throne world. It is a planted called Byss. I can give my DNA there. Sate Prestige and my other workers have gotten out of the clone lab before it exploded. It will be harder to find there now now that Senator Amadila is dead. If I die I will clone myself there. I can feel the escape of my men inside the place." in Darth Vader: "What about the sith council?"" Emperor Palpatine: "Oh Yes. I canâ€™t clone those dark lords of the sith again. I have tried to  change Darth Baneâ€™s rule of only 2. You' could be my head apprentice." A shuttle picks up Darth Vader, Grand Moff Tarkin and Emperor Palpatine. They get on and leave Rengar.

Back on Alderaan. Mon Mothma explains things to Bail Organa. Mon Mothma: "Bail. Leia. Dorme is dead. Her body was found on a beach on Rengar. We don't know how she died. It looks like she was fried. The empire has given us Dorme dead. Doctors tell us it was dark side energy lightning." Bail and Leia are saddened by the news. Over to the rebels place. Bail Organa sees Crix Madine and Jan Dodonna and promotes them to captains. Bail Organa: "That was a fine piece of work destroying The Emperorâ€™s base on Rengar. The Emperor is still alive though and killed Dorme." Madine: "Chewbacca was taken and was sold to slavers." Dodonna: "Darth Vader is even more powerful than you ever have thought." Bail Organa: "We have lost the battle on Rengar. We haven't even won a battle against the empire. But us in the republic have killed all those clone sith lords." They look for strategies and never could figure out any. 

End

Below I have made suggestions and commented them to Supershadow from supershadow.com. supershadow.com is a Star Wars web site. This is where to get Star Wars information from. These are the suggestions for the novels and comics. 

Starting off from Episode 3 it takes place in a 5 year time line.

The chronicles of Episode 3 beginning with jedi going into hiding. Somewhere Bultar Swan battles the mechanical Darth Vader and is killed. The empire is hunting down the jedi survivors. Around 500 jedi are still alive. Echuu-Shen Jon goes into hiding as 40 jedi are killed by the mechanical Darth Vader. Oppo Rancis and Deppa Bilba as remaining members of the jedi council go after Emperor Palpatine (also known as Darth Sidious). Oppo Rancis fights The Emperor in a light saber duel as Deppa Bilba tries to capture Thrawn and the imperial officers. Thrawn shoots at Deppa Bilba while Deppa Bilba with her light saber battles Thrawn and deflects blaster fire back at Thrawn. Thrawn with his blaster kills Deppa Bilba. Darth Sidious kills Oppo Rancis with his light saber. In this time era Darth Sidious at the jedi library battles Madame Jocasta Nu. She wields a light saber on Darth Sidious. Jocasta Nu is burnt to a crisp by a force fireball. Also Aayla Secura is sent on a mission in a survival attempt to bring down the empire. Darth Vader, Tarkin and many imperial officers are in Aayla Secruaâ€™s sight. Holding back the imperials Aayla Secura holds her light saber on Governor Tarkin. Darth Vader comes in with his light saber ignited and they duel. Darth Vader kills Aayla Secura. Some time later on in this period Quinlan Vos faces Darth Vader. Darth Vader kills Quinlan Vos. Asharad Hett with many jedi survivors fight but are masscarized. Queen Jamalia and some other republic soldiers confront Jabba The Hutt and his gang investigating connects with the galactic empire. Xio Jade with some imperials show up. Queen Jamalia by Visivious Drakarn is killed in a fight. Visivious Drakarn is the jedi who erased Kamino. He uses his light saber while Queen Jamilia has a blaster. Queen Jamalia is banished from Naboo by Emperor Palpatine. Many jedi are killed in a light saber duel by Darth Vader and storm troopers. Storm troopers have shot hundreds of jedi survivors. Darth Vader faces a jedi named Stass Allie in a light saber duel and kills her. Stass Allie has killed some storm troopers who were the clone troopers that killed the jedi in Episode 3 along with her cousin Adi Gilla while the imperial officers battle many other jedi. The last jedi who Darth Vader and is Emperor go after is Asharad Hett and they kill the peaceful Sutrans, the Biotans, and the powerful female Vortari. The mechanical Darth Vader and Emperor Palpatine/Darth Sidious fight Asharad Hett together in a light saber duel. But first Darth Vader and Darth Sidious try to get Asharad Hett to join the dark side. Hett refuses and the tusken jedi battles the sith. During this light saber duel Asharad Hett cuts up Darth Sidiousâ€™s cloak trying to cut him up. Asharad Hett senses all this good left in Darth Vader like Luke Skywalker did in Return Of The Jedi. Asharad Hett tries to get Darth Vader to return to the light and help him vanquish Emperor Palpatine/Darth Sidious. This light saber duel goes on. Darth Vader force pushes Asharad Hett down. Asharad Hett tries to go for his light sabers. Darth Sidious does a force quake. Asharad Hett tries to get Darth Vader back to the good side. He fails. Asharad Hett is being electrocuted by Darth Sidiousâ€™s force lightning. Darth Vader fails to help a friend who was force lifted. They tried again to bring him to the dark side. Thatâ€™s why Darth Sidious zapped Asharad Hett. Asharad Hett dies. Asharad Hett was informed by Qui-Gon Jinn and Mace Windu from the after life that Darth Vader was really Anakin Skywalker. The sith and the empire think that the jedi are extinct. Darth Sidious/Emperor Palpatine makes the way to repeal the sith rule of only 2 and un limit the number of sith lrods existing. Some time later on Darth Sidious recruits 2 people for the sith order. They are dubbed Darth Tau and Darth Vorron. Darth Vorron is a black human male with short hair, goatee and mustache. Darth Tau is a male human (white?) With short blonde hair, beard and mustache. Emperor Palpatine goes around the galaxy in domination. First he goes to Naboo and battles the gungans with help of the imperial officers. Emperor Palpatine does a force tornado on some gungan warriors. The imperials slaughter many gungans. Darth Sidious does a force thunder storm and zaps Boss Nass dead. Captain Tarpals is killed by Darth Vader. Also there Hat Loâ€™s criminal gang is at war with Jabba The Huttâ€™s criminal gang. Hat Loâ€™s whole gang is killed. Mob boss Hat Lo from Coruscant speaks out against the empireâ€™s regime. Bounty Hunter Boba Fett is hired after him. Hat Lo gets into a gun fight with Boba Fett. Boba Fett with a missile blows away Hat Lo. In the Coruscant CoCo district in the under part Emperor Palpatine (out of sith clothes) comes in with Darth Vader, Darth Tau, Darth Vorron, Xio Jade, Grand Moff Tarkin and storm troopers. Dannl Faytonni and Ackh Med-Beq (2 Corellian con men) pull out guns and battle storm troopers and they attempt to kill Emperor Palpatine, Darth Vader, Grand Moff Tarkin, Darth Tau, Darth Vorron and Xio Jade. The Emperorâ€™s hand and 3 apprentices pull out their light sabers. Itâ€™s a battle out there. Emperor Palpatine sends a force fireball on Ackh Med-Beq and fries him. Lt. Faytonni tries to shoot The Emperor and Palpatine sends a force tornado on him. The 2 bonus sith lords could help Darth Sidious clone many dead sith lords. Somewhere Orn Free is killed by Mas Amedda. Mas Amedda is killed by Garm Bel Iblis in a blaster fight. The rebellion is started by Bail Organa, Mon Mothma and Garm Bel Iblis team with the old republic remnants. Darth Sidious starts with Naga Sadow on a sith council creation. Darth Scarz, Darth Tantalon, Darth Gilgon, Darth Augor, Darth Imperius (Darth Sidious clones his own master), Darth Bane, Darth Seer, Darth Mongerer, Darth Mirage, Darth Sinistar, Darth Horrar, Darth Maul, Darth Baltimort, Exar Kun, Ludo Kresh, Freedon Nadd, Marko Ragnus Lord Qodis
and many other sith lords (including Darth Malik and Darth Reavon). Those many clones are killed by Chewbacca, Dorme, Sabe, Sio Bibble and Jar Jar Binks. Sabe is killed by the Darth Scarz clone. Jar Jar Binks uses a blaster against the sith council. Jar Jar and Dorme kills most of the sith clones. Chewbacca kills the clone of Naga Sadow. Itâ€™s over this time line that some rebels in whatâ€™s left of the old republic kill the sith council members. Soldiers kill some other sith lords. This goes into Rebellion vs. The Sith Final Battle. 


My ideas of Star Wars events in between Episodes 6 and 7 that could become a television series or a novel series. 

This saga in between Episodes 6 and 7 starts out on present day Earth where thereâ€™s a NEWS report of space scientists/astronauts discover a really far away galaxy. Itâ€™s in New York City. Even Mayor Michael Bloomberg is talked about with his ideas of a smoking ban in public places. Thereâ€™s a New York City cop named Timothy Persons assigned to infiltrate a suspect criminal gang of break ins. This cop infiltrates this criminal gang. This is a young cop. Thereâ€™s 3 women in this criminal gang. 14 others are men and the leader is a male. The leaderâ€™s name is Jack Ramos. They are pulling off a heist. They by accident going to pull off a heist at Times Square close to Madison Square Garden end up in a warp going through time and space and end up on Coruscant. They think that they are in New York City many years from now. This criminal gang (without noticing that Tim Persons is a cop) thinks that they have eluded the NY PD when they have met Han Solo, Lando Calrissian, Luke Skywalker, Leia Organa and even Jar Jar Binks. Luke is starting a jedi academy bringing back the jedi order. Luke finds out about the dark jedi and that jedi master Jorus Câ€™Boath was killed by Darth Sidious. Jorus Câ€™Boath was cloned. Insane dark jedi clone Joruus Câ€™Boath tries to become the new Emperor. Joruus Câ€™Boath clones many dead sith lords. He clones Darth Maul, Darth Tantalon, Darth Scarz, Darth Imperius, Darth Imperiusâ€™s master (I forgot his name), Darth Gilgon, Darth Augar, Darth Rage, Darth Voltres (also known as Darth Venom), Darth Orrocon (who Darth Voltres took on as his apprentice), Darth Seer and Darth Bane himself. The dark jedi uses the sith lord clones as dark jedi followers. Throughout this saga thereâ€™s the remnants of the empire before the new republic. The jedi arenâ€™t too aware of the dead sith lords being cloned just as they know that the sith are now extinct. The rebellion and for some time the Earthlings (more like the under cover cop as Luke knows that he is going under cover) from New York City battle the remnants of the empire. Many of the Earth humans are killed by the empire. Over this time the cop on his journey back to Earth battles the empire remnants. Luke fights a Darth Maul clone. Luke defeats the Darth Maul clone. Some where Câ€™Boath sends Mara Jade (as the hand of the Emperor) to deal with Princess Leia and Luke Skywalker as the beginning of the new jedi order. Câ€™Boath also sends a clone Darth Voltres. The Skywalker twins battle Mara Jade and the clone Darth Voltres. Luke Skywalker defeats Darth Voltres. Mara Jade and Leia Organga fight in a light saber duel. Mara Jade has given up and then Câ€™Boath hires Aurra Sing to kill Mara Jade for her betrayal. Mara Jade and Aurra Sing battle in a light saber duel. Aurra Sing informs Mara Jade that she killed Xio Jade (her Aunt) for her betrayal. Mara Jade defeats and kills Aurra Sing. Also criminal Bib Fortuna to avenge the death of Jabba The Hutt and Boba Fett hires Bossk with the help of Garnidan (also known as Long Snout). Some where with the bountys on Han and Leia and Luke and Mara Tim Persons sees Long Snout and pulls out a beretta and aims it at Garnidan and tells him to put his hands on top of his head and also aims his gun at Bossk. The cop from New York City has had his gun with him all along in case he gets the evidence to take down the criminal gang but he knows thereâ€™s no jurisdiction in the Star Wars universe. He would have to let those criminals go but if they ended up back on present day Earth in New York City he wouldâ€™ve arrested them. This cop tells Garindan and Bossk to get down on their knees. The 4 (Mara, Leia, Han and Luke) noticed the trouble too. They ready their weapons. Over this time Mara Jade is put into jedi training. Luke starts training many people throughout the galaxy as jedi. The New Yorkers were all along traveling throughout the galaxy before encountering Bossk and Long Snout. Tim with his beretta shoots some Storm troopers and nothing happens and the storm troopers fire back on him and is saved by Han Solo and Lando Calrissian. Han and Lando fire back on those storm troopers. The rest of the members of Jackâ€™s criminal gang are killed in battle for survival against the remnants of the empire. Their bodies are being used for DNA on creating storm troopers by Grand Admiral Thrawn. Over this time (a few weeks in the Star Wars universe) Jack is killed by Grand Admiral Thrawn in a blaster fight (the cop and leader of the criminal gang were given blasters by the rebellion). The cop has met Mon Mothma, General Dadoona and General Madine. The cop has met all those jedi students. Jack is killed by Thrawn. Tim the New York City cops gets attacked by Darth Orrocon and Darth Rage and fires his blaster on them while his beretta is almost empty. Luke battle those 2 sith clones. Luke defeats those minions. Luke Skywalker helps this cop go back to Earth through a lab on Coruscant to time and space transport to get him back. The time and space transport ended up in New York City present day. This was an experiment in discovery. After some time in the Star Wars universe (the cop following the NEWS) goes back to his time and place. Over those years when the New Jedi Order is formed Han and Leia get married and have Anakin while Luke and Mara get married and have Ben. They fight the rest of the clones of the dead sith lords and kill them. Luke Skywalker kills the Jorus Câ€™Boath clone. The Darth Bane clone is leading the dark jedi (the real Darth Bane was trained as a jedi before he become a sith lord). Over this time Leia battles the Darth Seer clone and kills him. Lando dies a rich man. Han Solo fights Dengar and kills him. In battle the dark jedi kill 4-LOM and Zukuskus (other bounty hunters employed by the empire. The jedi battle IG droids and IG-88. They destroy them. Also Bossk shows up again with Garnidan and they are arrested by the new republic. Luke Skywalker with some other jedi students kill the clones of Darth Scarz and Darth Tantalon. Luke also kills clones of Darth Gilgon and Darth Augar. Shindor studies the ways of the dark jedi. Shindor trains Spiden. Itâ€™s Mara Jade who kills the Darth Augar clone and Luke Skywalker who kills the Darth Gilgon clone. Leia kills a clone of Darth Imperius and Luke kills a clone of Darth Imperiusâ€™s master (I forgot his name). Darth Bane informs Shindor that he will face Luke Skywalker personally. Luke kills the Darth Bane clone after an intense light saber duel. Shindor becomes the new leader of the dark jedi order. Over those years Grand Admiral Thrawn was killed by Han Solo. General Veers over those years was killed by an explosion of his walker. Shindor now has thoughts on cloning Darth Vader and also Luke Skywalker to ful fil the prophecy of Luke and Vader ruling the galaxy together as father and son. The remnants of the empire was brought into the light. These are my ideas that we should share with George Lucas. 

Iâ€™ll let the other fans come up with suggestions on those Star Wars events in between Episode 6 and 7. We could all share our ideas with each other. I was thinking that Lando was killed by a clone of a sith lord.

_Alternate Universe_ 

Jedi Tales

(Star Wars comic book/graphic novel)

Star Wars: Jedi vs. Sith Tales

Bontu Sitmus vs. Darth Bane Set 1,000 BBY set a millennium before The Phantom Menace

Official Beginning

Beginning 

A younger Bontu Sitmus was somewhere on Onderan. Bontu Sitmus is a whill. The same specie as Yoda.. The former padawan of Bontu Sitmus almost killed Darth Seer. Bontu Sitmus was forced to challenge Darth Bane. Darth Bane appears with his light saber drawn. Bontu Sitmus ignites his light saber as does Darth Bane. Darth Bane: "Bontu." Bontu: "Bane. The last of the sith you are and defeat you I will." Darth Bane: "You will die jedi." The 2 get into a light saber fight. Darth Bane swings at Bontu. Sitmus and misses. Bontu swings and doesn't hit him. Darth Bane: "I am the powerful sith and you will die. There can only be 2 of us. No more no less. A master and an apprentice. Once you die I will have a new apprentice and your former apprentice who killed Darth Chaos will die." Darth Bane lifts his light saber and Bontu cuts him in the stomach and Darth Bane falls dead. All the jedi show up. Bontu: "No more the sith are. Extinct they are." Jedi warriors: "Yea!" Bontu: "A victory it is." 

End

Sifo Dyas vs. Darth Sidious Set 32 BBY during The Phantom Menace

Beginning

Sifo Dyas is a Neimoidian jedi on Coruscant. Sifo Dyas sees Darth Sidious. Darth Sidious had just sent Darth Maul to Tattooine and Darth Maul had left. Sifo Dyas: "You over here. I heard you talking to the trade federation viceroy." Darth Sidious: "Sifo Dyas. You will die." Sifo Dyas: " I guess is that you are a sith lord. I thought the sith were extinct. Now I will stop the you." Darth Sidious: "We have returned. You will all die." Sifo Dyas pulls out his light saber and ignites it. Sifo Dyas has a blue blade. Darth Sidious pulls out his light saber as well. Darth Sidiousâ€™s light saber has a curved blade. Sifo Dyas gets into battle with the sith. Itâ€™s a fierce fight. Sifo Dyas swings at Darth Sidious and misses. Darth Sidious with his sword blocks Sifo Dyasâ€™s. Sifo Dyas swings at Sidious and Sidious stabs Sifo Dyas. Sifo Dyas dies within a matter of seconds. Darth Sidious goes to contact Nute Gunray and Rune Hacko before Darth Sidious throws the body of Sifo Dyas.

End

Plo Koon vs. Darth Rage Set 32 BBY a few months after The Phantom Menace

On the Naboo plains. Plo Koon shows up and sees a sith lord named Darth Rage (X-Men movie characters Wolverine look alike dressed in all black). Darth Rage pulls out his light saber and ignites it as does Plo Koon. Darth Sidious is watching in the background using a force hibernation in the bushes. Plo Koon: "You must be a sith lord. I will stop you." Darth Rage: "You will have to figure us out. This is if you defeat me." The light saber fight starts. They swing their light sabers at each other. Darth Rage tries to cut Plo Koon in half but Plo Koon with his light saber blocks blow by Darth Rage. Darth Rage does a force push on Plo Koon. Darth Rage runs up to Plo Koon and Plo Koon puts a force avalanche on Darth Rage and Darth Rage is blown away. Darth Rage is crushed by the force avalanche. Mace Windu, Ki-Adi-Mundi, Yoda, Saesee Tiin, Eath Koth, Adi Gilla and Yaddle all show up. Plo Koon: "I sense an enemy." Mace Windu: "This guy must be another sith lord." Yoda: "The master this was this must've been and the apprentice that was destroyed." Darth Sidious is sneaking on the jedi with the force hibernation. A bunch of people guess one spot and all those jedi ignite their light sabers and go after Darth Sidious. They don't see him at all. Yoda: "To late it is. Gotten away this invisible enemy has." 

On the lakes of Naboo. Darth Sidious sees Count Dooku. Darth Sidious: "My apprentice has been defeated my agent. You can take his place." Count Dooku: "I will join the sith Lord Sidious." Darth Sidious: "Good. Your name will be Darth Tyrannus. I will soon start your training and you can recruit someone for the cloning project."

End

Star Wars: Jedi vs. Bounty Hunters

It has been 30 years after the battle of Endor. Boba Fett and Aura Sing are still alive. Little is known that Bib Fortuna is still alive and has cloned bounty hunter Jango Fett through the storm troopers DNA. Dengar is still a bounty hunter. Now the jedi must stop the bounty hunters before they are captured. Somehow Bib Fortuna and his crime syndicate also managed to clone Zam Wessel. The Yuuzhan Vong invaders have been defeated. 

Beginning 

On Coruscant. Bib Fortuna is with Dengar and the clones of Jango Fett and Zam Wessel. Bib Fortuna: "You bounty hunters are resurrected. We need you bounty hunters to go kill the jedi." Zam Wessel is in her human disguise. The bounty hunters also leave. 

On Coruscant somewhere else. Luke Skywalker has but his son Ben in training. Luke has Ben working on his light saber skills. Luke: "You'll need more practice Ben. Your class is done for today." Luke runs into Gavin whoâ€™s the chief of state. Luke: "I have felt that 2 bounty hunters of the galaxy have been resurrected. My father dealt with this Zam Wessel who tried to kill my mother." Gavin: "Also Bib Fortuna is here on Coruscant. I thought that he was dead."

In outer space. Han Solo and Lando Calrissian are flying in space on the millennium falcon. Han piloting and Lando co piloting. Boba Fett is flying on Slave 1 and fires on the falcon. The Falcon fires back. Han Solo: "Boba Fett must still want to kill me." Lando: "Itâ€™s twice that I thought he was dead." Boba Fett: "Come on Solo. You will now die." The Falcon shoots down Boba Fettâ€™s ship and it crashes on the new Alderaan. 

On Coruscant. Boba Fett is still alive. Boba Fett flies out in his rocket pack. Aura Sing shows up somewhere. 

Back in outer space. Han: "Bib Fortuna is on Coruscant." Lando: "Then letâ€™s go Han." The Falcon goes to Coruscant. 

At a jedi temple. 5 bounty hunters Dengar, Boba Fett, Aura Sing, Jango Fett and Zam Wessel head to the place. Boba Fett: "Dad, the jedi who killed you was killed by Darth Sidious. Aura Sing acted as a mother to me." Jango Fett: "I can get Aura Sing cloned and maybe we'll get married. I can get her cloned and her clone is partially altered. I am a partially altered clone of Jango Fett." Aura Sing: "I am officially your mother once I married Jango Fett." Zam Wessel: "This is the son of a jedi who chased me around here long ago. This time I can't be caught." Dengar: "Han Solo dies this time." 

Inside the jedi temple. Luke is with Leia and Mara Jade-Skywalker. Leia detects something. Luke: "Leia, what is it?" Leia: "I feel something. The bounty hunters are after us. Itâ€™s Boba Fett with his parents. Thereâ€™s also Dengar and a woman named Zam Wessel." Luke: "Our father chased her through a bar on the lower levels here years ago." Mara: "Bib Fortuna has cloned Jango Fett and Zam Wessel. Boba Fett never really had a mother. Thereâ€™s something about him that you never knew for all those years. Heâ€™s an unaltered clone of bounty hunter Jango Fett." Luke: "My father fought in the clone war and turned to the dark side." Luke, Leia and Mara all pull out light sabers and ignite them. They see Gavin Darklighter and Gavin draws his gun. Outside on the jedi temple premises Han Solo and Lando Calrissian show up on the millennium falcon. 

Somewhere else. Bib Fortuna and his minions have employed Coruscant thugs and has them go destroy the jedi. The thugs are humans dressed in black and others are various aliens. Bib Fortuna: "You guys know where the jedi are. They have rebel allies. Got kill them too." They go with Bib Fortuna. They all put out blasters and blades. 

Han Solo and Lando Calrissian draw their guns. Leia: "Han, our twins are on Cloud City at the library." Luke: "I sense our enemies here." They bounty hunters and criminals show up. Bib Fortuna and his minions with the Coruscant thugs show up with their guns drawn. Other thugs have knives and attack the jedi. Gavin pulls out his gun too. A few thugs attack Mara, Leia and Luke with knives and the 3 jedi cut them down with light sabers. Dengar makes the move to shoot at Han Solo and Gavin comes in and fires at him and Gavin Darklighter is shot Dengar getting in the way. Gavin dies. Han: "Gavin!"Boba Fett and Aura Sing fire their guns at the rebels and Han and Lando fire back. Han Solo shoots a Coruscant thug. Zam Wessel with her pulse rifle fires on Mara Jade Skywalker and Mara deflects some blasts. Mara cut Zamâ€™s rifle. Zam makes the move to pull out a pistol and Mara cuts her down dead. Dengar tries again to kill Han Solo. Luke Skywalker interrupts. Luke: "You will have to go through me to kill him." Dengar: "You will die too jedi." Dengar fires on Luke and Luke deflects the shots and the blasts hit Dengar in the chest and Dengar falls dead. Jango Fett fires on Leia. Jango Fett: "You will die former princess." Leia cuts Jango in half by the waist. Boba Fett and Aura Sing fire on Leia. Leia deflects the shots fired by Aura Sing throwing them back at them. Mara sprints after Boba Fett and Aura Sing and they escape on his rocket pack and a ship. More thugs are killed by Han and Lando. Bib Fortuna and his minions flee into the dust just as the 3 jedi go after them. Leia: "Luke. I can feel that Han and I have our first grand child on the way." Luke: "I know that Jacen is getting married. Jenn should replace Gavin. I have felt it. I have for seen Your future daughter in law being the new chief of state in the republic." Han, Mara, Luke, Lando and Leia all get onto the millennium falcon with the body of Gavin Darklighter and go into space.

End

Official End

Star Wars Episode 7: The Dark jedi Order (other title: A Fallen Hero)

(Star Wars novel and comic book/graphic novel)

Forty years have passed since the Battle of Endor (Return of the Jedi), where both the Emperor and Vader met their doom. During the decades since Endor, the remnants of the Empire have been defeated and New Republic formed out of the ashes of the Empire. However, enemies against the New Republic still exist. A rogue group of Dark Jedi have emerged that threaten the fragile stability that the New Republic enjoys. 

Beginning

The Cloud City of Bespin has been converted into one of the many Jedi training facilities located all throughout the galaxy. The Jedi's numbers are beginning to grow to Old Republic heights. The New Jedi Order consists of about 7,000 Jedi Knights. Bespin is now the home to both Jedi Masters, Knights and Apprentices. 

During routine Jedi training on Bespin, the Dark Jedi invade wearing jet packs, which send them like a swarm dropping into the upper reaches of the cloud city. These Dark Jedi are seeking to re-establish the legacy of Darth Vader and, hence, they wear a more-advanced-looking version of Darth Vader's mask, helmet and body armor in honor of their fallen hero. 

As the Dark Jedi attack Bespin, their sleek battle satellites swarm the floating city and rain down turbo laser fire on the city. The Jedi are taken by complete surprise. However, the Dark Jedi seek not to conquer Bespin, but to capture some of the Jedi's prized holocrons, which hold vast quantities of information about the ancient ways and customs of the Jedi. As hundreds of light-saber battles erupt between the Jedi and their Dark Jedi counterparts, some of the Dark Jedi use concussion grenades to cause damage to Bespin's superstructure. 
A few of the holocrons are captured by the Dark Jedi. With their mission now complete, the Dark Jedi retreat from the Cloud City and fly away from the city using their jet packs which they wear on their backs. The Dark Jedi fly into the nearby clouds and disappear. The roar of engines can be heard as the Dark Jedi escape in their customized Tie Rager star ships, which were hidden in the clouds above Cloud City. 

The 12 members of the Jedi Council are present in the Jedi Council chamber in the Jedi Temple on Coruscant. Several Jedi, who survived the battle of Bespin against the Dark Jedi, related to Luke Skywalker (the head of the Jedi Council) that several Jedi holocrons were taken during the battle. Luke informs the Jedi Council that the Jedi will have to find these lost holocrons and bring the Dark Jedi under control. Luke: "We will need to find the lost holocrons and bring the dark jedi under control."

Meanwhile, just outside of the Jedi Temple, a shape-shifting Dark Jedi named Asp (looks like actor Jim Carrey) morphs into Ben Skywalker and enters the Jedi Temple. Asp makes his way to the Jedi super computer area where Asp hopes to disable the Jedi's computer network. Knight and padawan Jacen Solo (son of Han Solo and Leia Organa) and Ben Skywalker (son of Luke Skywalker and Mara Jade) are walking by the computer area. They both sense something and enter the computer area. Ben and Jacen are shocked to see someone in the room that looks exactly like Ben. Asp sees the padawan and knight and flees the room. Ben and Jacen chase after Asp. Asp: "Here comes trouble." 

Asp makes his way to the garage at the Jedi Temple and steals one of the Jedi swoop bikes. At a high rate of speed, Asp flies down the streets of Coruscant. Jacen: "He went this way." Ben and Jacen each get a swoop bike and pursue Asp. After a thrilling chase, Asp wrecks his swoop bike. The Coruscant zoo is nearby and Asp enters the zoo to hide from Jacen and Ben. Jacen and Ben park their swoop bikes and quickly follow Asp into the zoo. As Asp passes a cage filled with Rygor tigers, Asp pulls out his light saber, ignites it and cuts open the door to the cage. Asp exits the area and the Rygor tigers storm out of their cage. Asp: "Get them!" Jacen and Ben enter the area where the tigers are at. 

Ben sees the tigers. Ben: "I've got a bad feeling about this." The tigers spot Ben and Jacen and then charge at the two jedi. Ben and Jacen ignite their light sabers and battle the tigers. Within in a few minutes, Ben and Jacen have killed all seven of the ferocious tigers. However, by the time Ben and Jacen are finished fighting the tigers. Asp as escaped to parts unknown. Ben and Jacen run into Bib Fortuna (former right hand man to Jabba The Hutt) and his minions. Bib: "You jedi will never stop us. Get them! Kill them!" Bib Fortuna and his minions draws their blasters and Jacen and Ben fight with their light sabers. Bib Fortunaâ€™s thugs are cut down by the 2 jedi. Bib Fortuna pulls out his knife and attempts to cut up the jedi and Ben Skywalker kills Bib Fortuna.

Elsewhere, Shindor (a look alike of World Wrestling Entertainment superstar The Rock), the leader of the Dark Jedi, is elated to learn that some of the Jedi holocrons have successfully been taken from the Jedi. Shindor is currently at the Dark Jedi's cloning facility, which is located on a planet nearby Coruscant. Shindor: "We will have the clones of Luke and Vader and the prophecy will be ful filled." Shindor is using this facility to make clones of Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker. The Dark Jedi plan to fulfill Darth Vader's prophecy that he and Luke should rule the galaxy as father and son and bring peace and order to the galaxy. The Dark Jedi are using Imperial DNA samples of Vader to produce a clone of the Dark Lord of the Sith and are using DNA samples from Luke's severed hand to produce a clone of the venerable Jedi Master. Skywalker's severed hand is currently owned by one of the chief Dark Jedi named, Spiden (look alike of Irish actor Colin Farrell who played Jesse James in American Outlaws and played Bullseye in Daredevil). 

Meanwhile, Spiden hatches a plan to leak the Dark Jedi's efforts to clone Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker to spies working for the New Republic. Spiden: "With Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker cloned we can re establish the sith order. I want my leader dead so I can be your new leader and Darth Vader returned from the dark side when he killed Emperor Palpatine." Spiden hopes the leader of the Dark Jedi will be destroyed by forces from the New Republic so that he can become the new leader of the Dark Jedi. Spiden leaks this information. The New Republic military and a Jedi army plan to raid the Dark Jedi hideout. 

Also, Spiden contacts Luke Skywalker and asks the great Jedi Master to meet with him on the planet of Sluivan. Spiden: "I am a smuggler that came with your missing hand. The empire once recovered your hand. Your hand was once recovered by the empire. Your hand is in perfect condition. Meet me on Sluivan." Spiden tells the Luke that Spiden is a smuggler who came across Lukeâ€™s severed hand in a preservation box. Luke learns from Spiden that the Empire recovered the hand the Vader cut off at Bespin. Spiden says that the hand is in perfect condition and can probably be re-attached to Lukeâ€™s arm. Luke agrees to meet Spiden on Sluivan. Luke: "OK. I'll go there."

Luke arrives on Sluivan with R2-D2 and C-3PO. Luke enters a room where Spiden told Luke he would be waiting for Luke. Luke sees Spiden holding his severed hand in a transparent preservation box. Suddenly, the door behind Luke closes. Spiden sets down the hand and pulls out two light sabers. Spiden holds one in each hand and ignites them. Spiden tells Luke that he will now avenge the deaths of Darth Sidious and Darth Vader. Spiden: "I will now avenge the deaths of Darth Sidious and Darth Vader. You turned your father back from the dark side." Luke pulls out his saber and ignites. Luke and Spiden fight with their sabers. Luke manages to cut off one of Spidenâ€™s hands. Spiden continues to fight with his other hand. R2-D2 rolls up behind Spiden. R2 ignites his rocket boosters and crashed into the back of Spiden at a tremendous speed. Spiden falls to the ground. Spiden stands back up dazed. With a slight movement of his hand, Luke uses the Force to send Spiden flying across the room. Spiden slams into a wall and is left unconscious. Luke thanks R2 for his valor, then Luke recovers his severed hand and then cuts the closed door open with his light saber . Luke, R2 and C-3PO exit the room. On Coruscant, a team of Jedi doctors re-attach Lukeâ€™s hand to his arm. 

Luke learns that the Republic is planning to send a military unit to the planet where the Dark Jedi are cloning Vader and Luke. Luke orders the Jedi star pilots to scramble to their fighters and join the Republic forces in the fight. Luke: "I'll need you star pilots to scramble into your fighters and join the republic forces in the fight." The Republic and Jedi star fighters arrive at the planet where the Dark Jedi cloning facility is located. Hundreds of Dark Jedi fighters are waiting for them. A massive space battle ensues. 

Luke and a dozen or so other Jedi make their way to the surface of the planet and enter the Dark Jedi cloning facility. Light saber battles erupt between the Jedi and the Dark Jedi. Luke finds the Dark Jedi leader, Shindor, and they engage in a light-saber duel. Luke eventually decapitates Shindor. It is not the real Shindor. It was Asp killed by Luke. Luke: "It was a changeling." The remaining Dark Jedi flee the cloning facility with the growing clones of Vader and Luke. The Jedi set explosive charges all over the cloning facility. The Jedi flee the cloning facility. A few minutes later, the cloning facility is destroyed by the exploding charges. However the dark jedi have another clone facility on Coruscant. Luke: "Thereâ€™s another cloning facility somewhere."

While the Dark Jedi cloning facility has been destroyed, the New Republic and Jedi are unaware that the Dark Jedi succeeded in preserving the growing clones of Vader and Luke, which will be utilized in the Dark Jedi's grand scheme to conquer the galaxy. Back on Coruscant, Jacen Solo and Ben Skywalker are brought before the Jedi Council. For their bravery in combating the Dark Jedi, the Jedi Council makes Jacen a master and Ben a full-fledged Jedi Knight. The two are given their official Jedi robes.

End

Star Wars Episode 8: The Evil Warriors

(Star Wars novel and comic book/graphic novel)

It is a time of a jedi war. Clones of Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker are complete and Shindor the leader of the dark jedi has had cloning of the sith to replace Darth Vader since he has returned from the dark side and killed Emperor Palpatine/Darth Sidious. Now Jacen is a jedi master and Jhon Skywalker son of Luke Skywalker and grand son of Darth Vader has been promoted to master. Now Spiden must kill Shindor to become the new leader of the dark jedi. But the jedi are not too aware that the dark jedi have another cloning facility where more dead sith lords can be cloned. 

Beginning

As the growing clones of Darth Maul, Darth Rage (Darth Sidiousâ€™s apprentice after Darth Maul) (Darth Rage wears all black and has short black hair and human, looks like Hugh Jackman who played Wolverine in the X-Men movie), Darth Voltres (Darth Sidiousâ€™s first apprentice) (a Toban male) and Count Dooku/Darth Tyrannus reach completion, The New Republic passes a law against spice mining. The Kesselonians are outraged by this and align with the dark Jedi intent on re-establishing the Trade Federation. Kesselonians: "Change the laws against spice mining."

Jhon has taken an apprentice that is a descended cousin of Jedi-Master Plo-Koon, his name is Don-Koon. Jhon: "You are taken as my apprentice." Don is assembling his light saber, it is a replica of similar to Darth Maulâ€™s except it is a cross with four blades. Jhon is amazed by how strong the force is with him. Don Koon: "I have a very powerful light saber I should defeat a bunch of dark jedi." 

Meanwhile Mara and Lana (look alike of young actress Amanda Bynes) are at the Jedi archival library looking at information about the Kalibar crystal. Mara: "Thereâ€™s nothing about the crystal." Lana: "Here comes trouble." Mara: "I better get my light saber. Luke has my blasters for emergencies." Spiden: "Thatâ€™s a bad idea. You 2 come with me to my base on Kessel." They are captured and taken to Kessel by Spiden- who is now a cyborg- To the Dark Jedi/Kesselonian base. They are taken inside and are put into a room next to the clones. Spiden: "Hey Luke. I am hoping for another light saber duel with you." On Bespin helping Han and Leia build their sky house. Luke: "Han letâ€™s go. Spiden wants to face me again." Han: "Leia letâ€™s go." Leia: "I have Maraâ€™s blaster. I can fell that sheâ€™s captured." They take off in the falcon in route to Kessel.

Spiden meets with the Dark Jedi leader Shindor to talk about the "Sith Order" and if they should change. Shindor: "About the sith order. We can clone every dead sith lord. We are unable to clone Darth Sidious. He died 3 times." Spiden: "He was killed by Anakin Skywalker the first time. The second time he was killed by the Skywalker twins and the third time he was killed by Han Solo. The jedi destroyed his DNA." Spiden ignites his light saber. So does Shindor. Spiden and Shindor briefly fight a light saber duel. Spiden becomes outraged and strikes down Shindor. Spiden picks the other dead sith lords to clone. Spiden: "I will rather the dead Darths." Spiden then appoints himself the leader and calls upon the bounty-hunter Bossk to be his right-hand man. (Boosk was previously employed by Vader to find and capture Solo, but failed and trained to become a Dark Jedi) Spiden is looking into also cloning Darth Imperius, Exar Kun, Darth Bane and Lord Kaan. Even Darth Seer. Spiden: "Bossk. You now use a light saber." Bossk: "Yes master Spiden. I quit as a bounty hunter." Spiden: "I also want to clone Darth Imperius. He trained Emperor Palpatine as a dark lord of the sith and re named him Darth Sidious. Darth Sidious betrayed and murdered Darth Imperius in greed. Also Darth Seer, the legendary Darth Bane, the legendary Exar Kun and Lord Kaan."

Spidenâ€™s first act as new leader is to send all dark Jedi underneath the surface to speed up and finish construction on battle droids, and a new blockade battleship.

Jhon and Don-Koon arrive on Coruscant. Jhon announces to the 10-Member Council ( Luke And Leia aren't present) that Don-Koon is ready to face the trials. Jhon: "Don Koon is ready to face the trials." Labrion (A jedi-master of the same species as Yoda) disagrees with Jhon. Labrion: "Ready, you are not." Jhon: "Yes he is." Jhon argues with Labrion for awhile then Rebostle interrupts and agrees with Jhon. Larbion: "Not he is." Rebostle: "Don Koon is ready to face the trials." Don-Koon is on his way to the trials, but is stopped when Jhon is contacted by Luke. Jhon then takes Don-Koon to Kessel to assist Luke in the rescue effort. They meet up with Luke and land on Kessel together. Jhon: "Letâ€™s go to Kessel and rescue my mother and my cousin Lana." Don Koon: "Yes master." 

Luke greets his son and his sonâ€™s apprentice. Luke: "Hello Jhon. Hello Don." Leia stays with the Falcon as Luke, Han, Jhon, and Don-Koon go off into the Dark Jediâ€™s base. 

Spiden receives notice of their arrival. Spiden: "Go capture everyone except for Luke. I will face him again." He sends Boosk, 4 destroyer droids, and a dark warrior to capture them all except Luke, they fail and the four go separate ways and draw them apart. Luke ends up in a white blank room. Spiden appears with Mara and Lana chained up to a post. Spiden: "We will exchange the Lana and Mara for a duel."Luke agrees and ignites his light saber, Spiden ignites his they duel around and Spiden stops. Spiden: "We will finish later." Luke gets Mara, but Spiden takes Lana. Mara fights with the Kesselonians. Luke gives Mara her blaster. Luke: "Hereâ€™s your blaster Mara." They fight in a gun fight. 

Luke and Mara meet back at the falcon where Han, Jhon, and Don-Koon are waiting. Luke: "Spiden got away and they are re establishing the Trade Federation." They get on their ships and fly to Coruscant while Jhon and Don-Koon fly to Endor to get the Ewoks. 

Luke, Mara, Leia, and Han with C-3P0 and R2-D2 arrive on Coruscant and talk to the leaders of the senate about the up-rising threat of the Trade Federation. Chancellor Bel Iblis: "Take about 1,000 jedi with you and go to Kessel to negotiate."

Chancellor Bel Iblis (son of Garm Bel Iblis) sees the negotiations failing and tries to contact Luke, but he is many light-years away. Chancellor Bel Iblis: "This negotiation is failing." 

Jhon, Don-Koon and the Ewoks arrive on the crumbled Bespin. They gather supplies such as light sabers, blasters, and thermal detonators. They then contact Luke and agree to meet on Dantooine before going to Kessel. Luke: "Meet with us on Dantooine before we go to Kessel." Jhon: "Yes dad." Luke Skywalker runs into Count Dooku/Darth Tyrannus and fights him in a light saber duel. Count Dooku: "You are a powerful jedi. Your father killed me." Luke: "And my father and his Emperor your former master killed each other. I had brought my father back from the dark side when he killed Darth Sidious." Count Dooku: "And your father is cloned with you. Spiden is starting the sith council." Luke: "I must stop him." Count Dooku: "No you won't. You'll be dead." Count Dooku makes the death move but Luke is more powerful than Darth Tyrannus. Luke Skywalker kills Count Dooku/Darth Tyrannus. 

Meanwhile Spiden takes Lana and shows her the clones. He chains her to a wall and checks the status of the clones. The clones of other sith lords are Lord Kaan, Exar Kun, Darth Imperius and Darth Bane are being cloned and are twenty-four hours from completion. Spiden: "Hey Bossk. Ready the weapons and armor." 

Luke and Jhon land their ships on Dantooine. Luke contacts Spiden and tries to negotiate but Spiden disagrees. Spiden: "Come to Kessel and fight me if you want to save Lana." Luke: "I will." Luke agrees but he gets on the ship with Jhon, and Don-Koon. Luke, Jhon and Don-Koon see battle droids and destroyer droids and ignite their light sabers. The droids fire on the jedi and the jedi defeat all of the droids. 

They travel to Kessel where they overwhelm Spiden and Boosk. Spiden is thinking of cloning Grand Admiral Thrawn and other imperials in the empire to bring back the empire. Spiden: "We can clone the empire and maybe bring back Grand Admiral Thrawn. I could become the new Emperor." The three Jedi ignite their light sabers and attack. Luke and Don-Koon take on Spiden as Jhon fights Boosk. Spiden with his two light sabers kicks Don-Koon in the face and then strikes him down. Jhon becomes outraged and strikes down Boosk. Jhon: "You are going to pay for killing my apprentice Spiden." Luke takes on the clone Darth Rage. Luke: "Who are you?" Darth Rage: "I am Darth Rage. Don Koonâ€™s descended cousin killed me and I came after Darth Maul." Luke beats Darth Rage in a light saber fight and kills him. Luke goes over to Spiden and deals with him. 

Luke cuts Spidenâ€™s left arm. Spiden tells Luke he has fought well. Spiden: "You have fought well old Skywalker." Then he looks at his watch and laughs. Spiden: "Itâ€™s time to go. Take Lana and leave here." Luke agrees. Luke: "I will." Luke takes her to the ship and yells for Jhon but he wants to avenge his apprenticesâ€™ death so he chases after Spiden and duels him. Luke: "Jhon letâ€™s go." Jhon then strikes him down but Spiden is not dead and returns to the ship. Spiden is nearly dead. 

Luke contacts Han on Dantooine. Luke: "Han, Lana should return shortly. Spiden might not be dead." Lana: "There are surviving clones." Luke is horrified. Jhon is angry as he looks and holds the light saber that was once Don-Koonâ€™s. Jhon: "Spiden will die for sure next time." Lana: "Jhon will you train me as a jedi?"Jhon: "No." Lana: "Will you train me Uncle Luke?" Luke: "Yes. I will train you as a jedi." Luke starts to train her on their way back to Coruscant. 

Luke and Han land their ships on Coruscant. Han and Leia are reunited with their grand daughter Lana, who is now Lukeâ€™s Jedi apprentice. Lana: "Grandma. Grandpa. Luke will train me as a jedi." The jedi have prevented the re establishment of the Trade Federation. Darth Voltres shows up and attacks with his light saber ignited. Luke pulls out his light saber. Lana takes out herâ€™s too. Luke: "If you and I strike this sith lord down you can become a full fledged jedi knight after your training." Luke and Lana fight Darth Voltres. Lana strikes down Darth Voltres and the sith clone falls dead. 

Meanwhile back on Kessel the glass coffins which hold the clones of Darth Imperius, Darth Bane, Lord Kaan, Darth Seer and Exar Kun clones step out...

End

Star Wars Episode 9: The Jedi War 

(Star Wars novel and comic book/graphic novel)

It has been over 40 years since the battle of Endor. Luke Skywalker and his son Ben fight against the army of dark jedi. They have brought back storm troopers. Spidenâ€™s schemes to take Emperor Palpatineâ€™s place. The dark jedi order led by Spiden use aged bounty hunters Boba Fett and Aura Sing to hunt down the jedi knights. The bounty hunters use Garindan (also known as Long Snout). Han Solo and Lando Calrissian must team up with the jedi and defeat these evil villains. Now Luke Skywalker goes face to face with Spiden. Spiden has also cloned Exar Kun, Darth Seer, Darth Imperius (Darth Sidiousâ€™s master) and Darth Bane. Also Lord Kaan is cloned. Admiral Daala has returned. Spiden had already became the new leader of the dark jedi for one year but was thought to be dead when Jhon (Ben) Skywalker struck him down but Spiden was only struck down in the stomach and just stabbed. Spiden wants to start a sith council lead by Exar Kun and Darth Bane. The jedi learn that Spiden is still alive and Spiden managed to kill Shindor. Darth Bane is a member of the council in charge. Other members are Darth Seer, Darth Imperius and Lord Kaan. Sith warriors are Darth Vader, Darth Maul and Darth Venom (Luuke). Darth Vader and Darth Venom run the sith council.

Beginning 

(on Coruscant)

Spiden the dark jedi leader and his army of dark jedi are in a lab and have cloned other sith lords. Darth Imperius (male, green skin alien), Darth Bane, Darth Seer (a ghost and goblin look alike male) and Lord Kaan along with Exar Kun. Admiral Daala joins Spiden. Admiral Daala: "The republic suspected that I was dead. This time Han Solo dies." Spiden sends Long Snout with 2 aged bounty hunters Aura Sing and Boba Fett after the jedi knights and Han Solo with Lando Calrissian. Spiden: "You Boba Fett, Aura Sing and Garindan. Go kill the jedi. Kill the 2 former smugglers too. Thatâ€™s Lando Calrissian and Han Solo. Lord Venom, you go deal with the jedi and kill your real self." They leave with Luke Skywalkerâ€™s clone. Spiden also clones the imperial officers like Grand Admiral Thrawn and other imperials. The clone Luke is now known as Darth Venom. Darth Venom is sent with the bounty hunters. 

Luke Skywalker and his jedi team are down at the streets of Coruscant with his wife and son Mara and Jhon (Ben). Luke: "I sense the presence of my clone with the bounty hunters." So are Leia and her children Jacen and Jaina (Jaina Solo now looks like the famous pretty actress Sandra Bullock). Thereâ€™s also Lando Calrissian and Han Solo. Lando: "I thought that Boba Fett was dead. We killed a clone of his father known as Jango Fett." Mara: "Boba Fett was an un altered clone of Jango Fett. Aura Sing acted as a mother to Boba Fett because Boba Fett didn't have a mother." Jacen: "My wife serving as a senator of Jacen Soloâ€™s wife Jenn is with the republic.Sheâ€™s the senator of Corellia." Garindan shows up with his comlink and blaster drawn. Long Snout calls out to the bounty hunters Aura Sing and Boba Fett and the clone Luke. The Bounty Hunters with Darth Venom show up. Jaina Solo: "I have a bad feeling about this." Han: "What is there Jaina?" Jaina: "Our enemies are there. "Leia: "I sense that itâ€™s Aura Sing with Boba Fett. Also the clone Luke." Jacen: "Long Snout is there too." Boba Fett has his gun drawn. Boba Fett: "Itâ€™s time for another rematch Solo and Calrissian. Garindan is with me too." Darth Venom draws his light saber. Garindan (Long Snout) draws his blaster. Lando: "Hey Long Snout!" Long Snout shoots at Lando and Lando quickly draws his blaster. Han Solo also draws his blaster. Boba Fett and Han Solo get into a gun fight. Boba Fett: "Now you will die Solo. Dengar killed Gavin Darklighter." Han: "And Luke killed Dengar." Luke Skywalker draws his light saber. Mara Jade Skywalker draws her light saber. Leia Organa Solo also draws her light saber. As does Jhon (Ben) Skywalker and the Solo twins Jacen and Jaina. The men get take on Darth Venom as the women take on Aura Sing. Itâ€™s Luke Skywalker, Jhon (Ben) Skywalker, Coran Horn, Kyp Durran vs. Darth Venom. Itâ€™s Mara Jade-Skywalker, Leia Organa-Solo, Jaina Solo and Callista vs. Aura Sing. 

They all clash their light sabers into each otherâ€™s. Leia learns that Aura Sing is the one who attempted to kill her mother and that Padme fought Aura Sing when she was pregnant with the Skywalker twins and Mara learns that Aura Sing killed her Aunt Xio. Aura Sing: "I killed your Aunt Mara for her betrayal. She failed to kill your mother in law. You will die too and your Leia I had to kill your mother when she was pregnant with you but we decided within a few years that your mother would live if she joined the empire." Leia: "I thought that you and Boba Fett were dead after all those years. My husband killed The Emperor and he was never resurrected again." The Lando Calrissian and Han Solo vs. Long Snout and Boba Fett fight breaks out. Just as the fight erupts, Han Solo shoots Boba Fettâ€™s rocket pack and Boba Fett is blown up and falls all the way to his doom or he lives. Lando Calrissian is finishing off with Long Snout. That moment Garindan makes the move to shoot Lando in the head and then Lando shoots Long Snout in the chest and is dead within a matter of seconds. The jedi were finishing off with the dark jedi and sith lord. Darth Venom force pushes Corran and Kyp down. Darth Venom: "Now you jedi will die and I should be your replacement Luke." Luke: "Over my dead body." Luke Skywalker comes in and cuts his clone in half by the waist just like when Obi-Wan Kenobi defeated Darth Maul in The Phantom Menace. The women jedi were finishing off with Aura Sing. 

Aura Sing stabs Callista in the heart and she is dead within a matter of seconds. Aura Sing kicks Mara and Leia and knocks them down. Jaina charges at Aura Sing and cuts her down. Aura Sing is dead within a matter of seconds. The female jedi go over to the body of Callista. Boba Fett flies back up and shoots a couple of the jedi knights (Corran Horn and Kyp Durran) with a missile and these 2 are dead. Boba Fett:"Now You jedi will die." Boba Fett attacks of a couple of other jedi knights. Boba Fett with his blaster shoots at Jacen Solo. Jacen deflects them and cuts the blaster and then Boba Fettâ€™s head just like Mace Windu cut off Jango Fettâ€™s head in Attack Of The Clones. The Skywalker and Solo family carry the bodies of the slain jedi onto the millennium falcon. They leave Coruscant and go to Dantooine for a memorial service for the slain jedi. 

(in outer space) 

Spiden and his dark jedi clan with former members of the galactic empire head to a sea shore planet known as Rengar on space ships. It has ocean beaches and board walks.

(on Dantooine)

Thereâ€™s a memorial service at night for the 3 slain jedi knights (Callista, Corran Horn and Kyp Durran) being preached by a galactic holy man. Luke Skywalker, Mara Jade-Skywalker, Jhon (Ben) Skywalker, Jacen Solo, Leia Organa-Solo, Jaina Solo, Han Solo, Lando Calrissian, Wedge Antilles with his family and a bunch of the jedi who made it to the service. The bodies of Callista, Corran Horn and Kyp Durran are being burned up on the altar (just like the funeral service for Qui-Gon Jinn at the end of The Phantom Menace). 

(on Rengar) 

Spiden and his dark jedi clan land on Rengar. They are nearby a board walk. They set up clones as also water troopers. Admiral Daala had cloned some soldiers for the water troopers. Admiral Daala: "I have picked a bunch of people for the clone project to replace the storm troopers. They are not just Jango Fett clones but clone of a bunch of imperials. They are clones of Boba Fett partially altered just like the clones of Jango Fett were altered storm troopers. I have even hand picked other people for the cloning act." Spiden: "Good." Grand Admiral Thrawn places the water troopers on their boats. Thrawn: "Man your positions. Get to your battle stations." Long ago Dorme and other early rebels have fought Darth Sidious, Darth Vader, Grand Moff Tarkin, imperial officers and storm troopers on this planet and died. Captain Panaka, Captain Typho and Sio Bibble were killed on this planet along with Xio Jade and Jar Jar Binks was thought to be dead. 

(on Tattooine) 

Tahiri Velia had returned from a mission. Arden Lyn comes out of the shadows and attacks (sent by Spiden and formerly a hand to Emperor Palpatine/Darth Sidious to kill jedi knights) Tahiri Velia. Tahiri draws her light saber and Arden Lyn shoots lasers out of her robotic arm. Tahiri: "You. Arden Lyn." Arden Lyn: "I heard who you are. You're a friend to the late Anakin Solo named after his late grand father who was Lord Vader." Tahiri deflects those laser blasts with her light saber. Tahiri is running out of energy and there Arden Lyn does a martial arts kick on Tahiri. She finishes her off with a laser blast. A tribe of tusken raiders attack Arden Lyn with gadderffii sticks and she blasts every single one of them. Arden Lyn gets into her space cruiser and heads to Rengar. 

(in outer space)

The millennium falcon is flying to Rengar. Lando Calrissian and Han Solo are piloting the falcon. Luke, Mara, Leia, Jacen, Jaina and Jhon (Ben) with Jar Jar Binks are in the ship. Luke: "Tahiri was killed by Arden Lyn and sheâ€™s joining with the Spiden and the sith council on Rengar." Jhon (Ben): "Darth Seer and Darth Imperius are on Coruscant." Jar Jar: â€œMesa fought many clone of dead sith lords long ago. Mesa with Chewbacca and Dorme had killed all da sith clones.â€ A republic space ship follow the millennium falcon to Rengar. All the space ships land their. 

(On Rengar) 

Spiden with the cloned sith lords (except for Darth Seer and Darth Imperius) are walking down the board walk and somewhere awaiting Arden Lyn. The Darth Vader clone this time is pure human with black clothes and a black cape on.  Spiden: "Here comes Arden Lyn. I have sensed it. My remaining dark jedi warriors are on Coruscant with Darth Sidiousâ€™s master and Darth Seer." The jedi are fighting the dark jedi all over the galaxy. Lowbacca is one of the jedi fighting the dark jedi and Kyle Katarn is leading the attack against the dark jedi all over the galaxy. 

(on Coruscant) 

Jedi master Kyle Katarn is with a bunch of jedi knights including Lowbacca. Kyle Katarn: "All you jedi will deal with the dark jedi. I take on Emperor Palpatineâ€™s sith master and Lowie will take Darth Seer." They are fighting the evil jedi knights with the clones of Darth Seer and Darth Imperius. Lowbacca kills a few dark jedi. A few jedi are killed by Darth Seer. The fighting is nearby the Coruscant mall. The cloned Darth Seer and Darth Imperius is leading the dark jedi on Coruscant. Lowbacca gets into a light saber fight with Darth Seer. Darth Seer: "You are related to Chewbacca. I am an evil clone of the founder of the modern sith order." Kyle Katarn gets into a light saber fight with Darth Imperius. Darth Imperius: "You are very powerful and it is you who defeated 7 dark jedi years ago. I am the master of Emperor Palpatine. He killed me in greed and he ruled the galaxy with Darth Vader and heâ€™s my new apprentice." Kyle Katarn: "And Darth Vader returned to the light side and saved Luke and killed Darth Sidious." 

(on Rengar) 

The Millennium Falcon has arrived. Everyone gets out of the falcon. The republic is attacked by dark troopers. Han Solo and Lando Calrissian with Jar Jar Binks shoot the dark troopers who attacked. Han Solo, Lando Calrissian and the jedi go to the beach. The jedi all draw their light sabers. On the beach Admiral Daala and Grand Admiral Thrawn with a new imperial. His name is General Addux (looks like actor Daniel Von Bargen from Universal Soldier: The Return and Broken Arrow) and also with Commander Inync (looks like World Wrestling Entertainment announcer Jerry "The King" Lawler). They all draw their guns. Arden Lyn joins the battle. So does Lana Solo. Lana Solo and Arden Lyn fight each other in a gun and light saber fight. Han: "Lando and I will take the imperials while you jedi deal with the sith and dark jedi." The cloned sith lords ignite their light sabers as does Spiden. All the jedi on the beach ignite their light sabers. Luke: "I'll take Spiden." Leia: "I'll take Darth Vader my fatherâ€™s clone" Jacen: "I'll take Darth Maul." Ben (Jhon): "I'll take Exar Kun." Mara: "I'll take Darth Bane." Jaina: "I'll take Lord Kaan." Leia Organa-Solo vs. Darth Vader  Jacen Solo vs. Darth Maul John (Ben) Skywalker vs. Exar Kun Mara Jade Skywalker vs. Darth Bane Jaina Solo vs. Lord Kaan They all take each other on. 

Over to the beach. Water troopers are firing from their boats and they are being shot at by the rebels. Admiral Daala gets shot by Han Solo and falls dead. Grand Admiral Thrawn kills a couple of the republic soldiers by the swimming area and also kills Wedge Antilles. The fighting breaks out. Darth Maul: "I will kill you just as I killed a jedi named Qui-Gon Jinn." Jacen Solo gets sliced at by Darth Maul. Jacen Solo cuts Darth Maulâ€™s light saber in half. Jacen: "Just as Obi-Wan Kenobi cut you in half." Darth Bane: "Yodaâ€™s master killed me. I will kill you too." Also Mara Jade-Skywalker cuts Darth Bane in half by the torso just as Darth Bane raises his light saber about to cut Mara and the dead sith lords falls into the water. Darth Maul charges at Jacen with his 2 light sabers and Darth Maul is cut in half by both sides. Split in 2. Luke Skywalker makes the move to cut Spidenâ€™s head off and misses the blow. Spiden: "Your son has thought to have killed me but he was wrong. You can't kill me." Luke: "Wrong." Spiden strikes back and Luke blocks Spidenâ€™s attack with his light saber. 

Back to the republic vs. the empire. Han Solo and Lando Calrissian leading the attack on the empire have killed allot of dark troopers. Lando shoots Grand Admiral Thrawn in the chest and he falls dead. Commander Inync sends the remaining water troopers to the inlet to kill the jedi. Commander Inync: "You guys go and kill the jedi. Help the dark lords of the sith." Inync fires on the rebels and Han Solo shoots Inync dead. The soldiers and former republic representative Jar Jar Binks are dealing with General Addux and the remaining dark troopers. General Addux: "You soldiers will die. As will you Solo and Calrissian." Jar Jar Binks  shoots General Addux just as he tries to shoot Han Solo. The rest of the clone troopers are killed in that battle. Jar Jar: â€œYousa wonâ€™t dictate the galaxy after da greatest sith lord.â€ 

Back to the inlet. Jhon (Ben) Skywalker is finishing off with Exar Kun just as Leia Organa Solo is finishing off with Darth Darth Vader. Exar Kun: "Young jedi, you will die." Jhon (Ben): "My father has defeated you in spirit before and you seduced Kyp Durron." Exar Kun: "I have felt that Boba Fett killed Kyp. You will join him. Your father has defeated me and brought Kyp back from the dark side." Jhon (Ben) stabs Exar Kun in the chest and he falls dead just as he makes the move to kill the young jedi. Darth Vader: "I am a clone replacing your father. Who returned to the light and killed our Emperor Darth Sidious." Leia: "I have learned about the sith lords through Mara over the past year just as we tried to kill you clones." Leia has Darth Vader swing at her. She then cuts off the dark lords head. Luke is still fighting Spiden with their light sabers clashing into each otherâ€™s. 

(on Coruscant) 

Allot of the jedi kill the dark jedi. Darth Seer makes the move to slice Lowbacca in half. Darth Seer: "Now you will die. With this light saber I should send you to meet Chewbacca." Lowbacca cuts off Darth Seerâ€™s head. Itâ€™s a victory over the dark jedi army. Darth Imperius tries to cut Kyle Katarn in half with his light saber. Kyle Katarn stabs Darth Imperius in the chest and Darth Imperius falls dead. Kyle Katarn: "Victory. We have defeated the dark jedi army. I can fell that Luke is still fighting Spiden." 

(on Rengar) 

Lana Solo was finishing off with Arden Lyn in the gun and light saber fight. They are now nearby the light house. Arden Lyn: "Now Lana, you will die and join your Uncle Anakin." Lana: "You will be stopped. My family had defeated the sith just as you have lost." Arden Lyn fires a laser shot at Lana Solo and Lana cuts Arden Lynâ€™s gun and Arden Lyn makes the move to kill Lana with her robotic arm and Lana cuts Arden Lyn down dead. 

Over to Luke vs. Spiden. Water troopers get out of their boats and attack. Lukeâ€™s jedi people fight back. They deflect the blasts by the water troopers and hit them with their own blasts. Jaina Solo is finishing off with Lord Kaan. Lord Kaan swings his light saber and Jaina Solo stabs Lord Kaan in the chest and the fallen sith lord is dead within a matter of seconds. Luke was finishing off with Spiden. Spiden raises his light saber in the air to cut Luke in half and Luke slices Spiden in the stomach and Spiden cut in half. Spiden: "As you know old Skywalker. I am impossible to kill." Spiden goes for his light saber and Luke cuts off Spidenâ€™s head and Spiden is officially dead. Itâ€™s a victory over evil. Lana goes over to her family. Lana: "Every criminal in the galaxy is now in prison. I have felt it." Luke: "Lana, you are now officially a jedi knight." Lana: "Then I will officially be given my jedi robes when we get back." Luke: "The jedi now prevent crimes from taking place in the galaxy." 

The next day. A party is going on to celebrate the defeat over the empire remains and the dark jedi on Rengar. Lana Solo has gotten her jedi robes. Luke Skywalker with his jedi order are there (including Lowbacca, Mara Jade-Skywalker, Leia Organa-Solo, Jhon Ben Skywalker, Jaina Solo, Jacen Solo and Kyle Katarn). So is Han Solo, Lando Calrissian, Chancellor Bel Iblis, Wedge Antillesâ€™s wife and kid and other soldiers with Wedge gone. Also are C-3P0 and R2-D2. So is the republic including Lana Solo and Jenn Solo. Jar Jar Binks and an older Garm Bel Iblis are also attending. Also the other grandchildren of Han and Leia... Mercra and â€˜Blue 3.â€™ The spirits of Padme Amadila-Skywalker and Chewbacca are there. So are the jedi spirits in the background. The spirits of Obi-Wan Kenobi, Mace Windu, Yoda, Anakin Skywalker, Plo Koon, Ki Adi-Mundi, Adi Gilla, Kit Fisto, Qui-Gon Jinn and other jedi knights like Callista, Anakin Solo, Tahiri Veila, Kyp Durran, Empatojayos Brand, Coleman Trebor, Aayla Secura, Corran Horn and Don Koon with all other jedi (including Jorus Câ€™Boath and Arshard Hett)  who have died in the days of the empireâ€™s beginning. Luke sees the spirits and waves to them. The jedi spirits wave to Luke. The party goes on and the galaxy is now free and peaceful. 

End

*Daredevil* 

Daredevil 2

Plot Elements: Daredevil returns just as Wilson Fisk (A. K. A. The Kingpin of crime) escapes from jail. The Kingpin owns young gang members too. Matt Murdockâ€™s new girlfriend is Natasha Romanov who is Black Widow. The Kingpin has hired Typhoid Mary (she has white face paint on her right side of her face) and The Owl. 3 teenage cops infiltrate The Kingpinâ€™s gang. 1 female Hispanic (with long brown hair), 1 male black and 1 white male. They team with Daredevil and Black Widow to take down The Kingpin of crime. After secretly seeing Matt Murdock and Foggy Nelson, Matt asks Karen and Foggy to leave the room and informs those 3 cops that he is Daredevil and they know he is blind. They know that Matt Murdock. The movie starts out with Daredevil fighting Turk. When Matt Murdock/Daredevil talks to the 3 junior cops, he shows that heâ€™s never had a driverâ€™s license or learnerâ€™s permit and never at all had a car. He tells them how he lost his sight and the powers that he got from the radiation that made him blind. He states that he still can't drive a car even though he can detect things around him he won't know what color the traffic light is and he can't read signs without touching them. He tells them all the driving experience that heâ€™s ever had in his life. He was interrogating Officer Robert McKenzie handcuffing him to his Mercedes 500sl and smashing it up and comments to him that heâ€™s never driven a stick before (this was his first ever driving experience). Later on Turk talks to Ben Urich and tells him that Daredevil captured a young street gang and 3 of the members (really those 3 undercover cops) got away. The 3 cops are in contract with Nelson and Murdock and they work for Internal Affairs to try to end the police corruption by The Kingpin. Daredevil battles the street gang (some of the real members are women). Black Widow takes on the women. Those gangs members are black, white and Latin. The 3 undercover cops disappear and Ben Urich shows up with the "good" cops along with Nick Manolis and they arrest all those criminals. Matt Murdock goes out with Natasha Romanov during the day time on his day off. They walk to places. They hang out at a mall with the 3 undercover cops. Daredevil comes back at night and Daredevil is visualizing 3 hoodlums grabbing 3 pretty girls and and they try to rape them. Daredevil fights with them with some martial arts. Also Typhoid Mary and Owl report that the gang members are caught. The Kingpin tells the 2 villains that Daredevil is the blind attorney Matt Murdock. The Kingpin sends some of his henchmen after Matt Murdock. Later on Matt Murdock runs into The Kingpinâ€™s thugs and Black Widow comes and Matt Murdock fights back. They are captured. The 3 undercover junior cops are talking to Internal Affairs officers and The Owl and Typhoid Mary know it. The Owl with his talons kill 2 bodyguards to get into The Kingpinâ€™s office. The Kingpin comes in with Wesley who has also escaped from prison and The Owl states that he had to kill them to get in. Wesley was charged with the murder of Lisa Tazio and framed Daunte Jackson. They inform the Kingpin that he has 3 undercover cops infiltrating his gang. They state that The Kingpin is not going to be happy that those 3 are undercover cops. They meet at Madison Square Garden. Daredevil and Black Widow know that the 3 cops have their covers blown. The Owl dives on the 3 cops and Daredevil kicks The Owl to save the 3 cops. Daredevil fights The Owl in a martial arts fight. Typhoid Mary attacks Daredevil and Black Widow interferes with Typhoid Mary and they fight each other. Black Widow fights Typhoid Mary in a hand to hand fight. Black Widow defeats Typhoid Mary. Daredevil finishes The Owl off. The 3 undercover cops pull out their guns on the 2 and arrest them. Daredevil and Black Widow run into Turk outside Madison Square Garden by the basketball locker room. Daredevil asks Turk where The Kingpin is headed holding slamming him on a locker. Daredevil and Black Widow go after The Kingpin at Times Square just as Turk says that The Kingpin is at Times Square. Black Widow takes on Wesley Owen Welch. They fight hand to hand. Daredevil takes on The Kingpin Wilson Fisk himself. Black Widow beats Wesley in a vicious fight. Daredevil finishes off with The Kingpin. Ben Urich shows up with the cops and IA. The IA tells Daredevil that all those corrupted by The Kingpin gave up corruption and some dirty cops have been arrested. Wilson Fisk and Wesley Owen Welch are arrested by the good cops and the 3 teens. The movie ends with Daredevil and Black Widow swinging down Manhattan. 

A Daredevil prequel novel or comic book/graphic novel adaption would take place 3 years after Matt brought mob boss Fallon down. It would be called "Daredevil: Yellow Blind Justice". This one is when Elektraâ€™s mother was killed in a drive by shooting and Daredevil dress in yellow and red (like in the Daredevil: Yellow comics) takes down the same gun men who killed Elektraâ€™s mother. This is years before Matt Murdock falls in love with Elektra Natchios. These are my ideas for Daredevil prequel books or comics. This is to the movie. 

Also In between Daredevil 2 & 3 The Owl betrays The Kingpin and has his own criminal gang and tries to kill The Kingpin. The Owl hires Bullseye and Bullseye attempts to kill The Kingpin. Daredevil again takes out Bullseye. In Daredevil 3 Daredevil fights Mr. Fear and The Owl. 

Character and creator references. District Attorney Peter Slade (reference of gangster Slade who killed Jack Murdock in the comics) Judge Manuel Smith (reference of Kevin Smith who wrote Daredevil comics and actor who played Jack Kirby in the Daredevil movie) NY PD Captain Benjamin Affleck (reference of actor Ben Affleck who played Daredevil/Matt Murdock in the movie) These are my ideas on more references by last names. Boxer Tom Sweeney is a reference of Roscoe Sweeney (The Fixer in the Daredevil comics which in the movie The Fixer is Fallon). Father Bill Everett is a reference to someone named William Everett. Jose Queseda is a reference to Joe Queseda (I think writer). Jack Kirby lab assistant played by Kevin Smith is a reference to artist Jack Kirby. The corrupt cop involved with cut out scenes Officer Robert McKenzie (in one of those cut out scenes Matt Murdock gets behind the wheel of this copâ€™s car and Matt has obviously never had any driving experience before) is a reference to Roger McKenzie. Also boxers Gene â€œThe Machineâ€ Conlan, Frank Miller and John Romita are references to (I forgot his first name) Conlan, Frank Miller and John Romita. 

Rutger Hauer (movie Buffy The Vampire Slayer, Blade Runner, Blind Fury) should play Mr. Fear in Daredevil 3. Also other cast in Daredevil 3 are Michael Rooker (The Replacement Killers, The 6th Day, Replicant) as The Owl/Owsley Throughout the movie Daredevil takes on The Owlâ€™s thugs. In the end of Daredevil 3 Daredevil takes on the Owl himself. Also Nick Manolis should have gun fights with some of The Owlâ€™s men. Mr. Fear is arrested by Nick Manolis and Daredevil also fights with The Owlâ€™s henchmen. Nick Manolis gets into gun fights with a few of The Owlâ€™s thugs. Also Mr. Fear had worked for Fallon. Thatâ€™s one of Fallonâ€™s thugs that Daredevil didn't take down in the Daredevil comic book prequel. Some others are Stilt Man and Purple Man. They are taken down by Daredevil and they are reformed. Those are some other thugs who work for Wilson Fisk that worked for Fallon. The others were taken down with The Purple Man and Stilt Man when Daredevil defeated them. Somewhere in Daredevil 3 Daredevil takes on Mr. Fear.

Also Elektraâ€™s mother was killed in a drive by shooting arranged by a man named X who becomes the leader of The Hand. The gun men were killed in a gun fight with rookie cop Nick Manolis and Captain Benjamin Affleck. Daredevil takes X down but X is set free because he is never proven to be the villain behind the incident that killed the wife of Greek ambassador Nikolas Natchios. These are the Daredevil prequel ideas.

Daredevil 3 and other prequel tales

Daredevil 3 plot elements: In this one Daredevil is up against Mr. Fear and The Owl. Turk and Grotto help bring down The Owl and Mr. Fear. The movie begins with a jewelry store robbery. The men have no connection to The Owl. They are against the Owl. Daredevil is swinging down Hellâ€™s Kitchen and detects on his radar sense that a jewelry store is being robbed. Daredevil comes in and battles the robbers with his billy club knocking knives and clubs out of their hands. Daredevil in a martial arts fight battles the chief robber. Nick Manolis shows up and arrests the gang of jewel thieves. Somewhere else Daredevil is interrogation Turk and Grotto about something going on with the Owl. Turk and Grotto inform Daredevil that The Owl is putting together criminals and starting a war. They inform Daredevil of Mr. Fear. At the building that used is owned by Wilson Fisk (AKA The Kingpin) The Owl is talking to Mr. Fear. Mr. Fear has also betrayed The Kingpin. Mr. Fear informs The Owl that he worked for mob boss Eddie Fallon (AKA The Fixer). He informs him that Fallon died of Kidney Failure in prison a few years before The Kingpin was arrested. The Owl sends Mr. Fear out in the city to kill Daredevil and to put fear in him. The next day at the office of Murdock and Nelson there is Turk and Grotto who are going to testify against this Mr. Fear. Karen Page is in the office. Karen Page is chewing pink bubble gum and is blowing bubbles and she sucks most back into her mouth. She blows one that pops and lands on her nose. Grotto Matt Murdock that Mr. Fear was working for his fatherâ€™s crime boss/boxing manager. Matt Murdock informs Turk and Grotto that a blind man named Stick and a midget vigilante dressed in black clothes (Matt Murdock when he was 12 years old) took down Fallon on the docks and that Stick beat up on Fallon. Turk informs Matt that he knew it. Turk and Grotto inform Matt and Foggy of a drug deal led by Mr. Fear going on. Later on at a pier there is Mr. Fear with many of the Owlâ€™s men. Thereâ€™s a drug deal going on. Nick Manolis shows up with many of his officers. The cops all have their guns drawn. Ben Urich shows up in a mustang and he shows his ID to Nick Manolis. Nick informs Urich that this is a cocaine bust. Manolis and his officers flash lights on the narcotic dealing gang. They open fire on Manolis and his officers. The cops fire back. Manolis kills a drug thug that fires on him. A few others are killed in the gun fight. Daredevil shows up. A bunch of men open fire on Daredevil. Daredevil throws his billy club on the rest of the gang. Daredevil runs into Mr. Fear. Daredevil fights with Mr. Fear. Daredevil informs Mr. Fear that Stick is dead. Mr. Fear throws Daredevil into the water and gets away as Nick Manolis is going after him. Daredevil is rescued by Nick Manolis. Daredevil informs Nick Manolis that he has to catch The Owl too. Later on thereâ€™s the meeting with The Owl and Mr. Fear. The Owl tells Mr. Fear that The Kingpin is dead. The Kingpin is really in Japan.The next morning Matt Murdock is walking with Karen Page to Joâ€™s CafÃ©. They are having breakfast there with Foggy Nelson. They are talking about Daredevil taking out several men at once. They talk about his Mr. Fear. Somewhere else is Ben Urich typing up the story on Mr. Fear at the docks on a drug ring. Later on Daredevil swings down Times Square and 3 men are grabbing 3 lovely young woman that they like. Daredevil finds these 3 hoodlums. Those hoodlums say something about The Owl. Daredevil says to them thatâ€™s enough just as one of girls tells him to leave her alone. Another attacks Daredevil and Daredevil high kicks that hood. Daredevil battles 2 more with his hands and feet. Those 3 women walking down Times Square thank Daredevil for stopping the would be rapists. Some time the next day thereâ€™s Matt Murdock and Karen Page walking down Times Square on a night out when earlier in the day Daredevil was there. They talk about prosecution of The Owl. Matt Murdock is in love with Karen Page. They go to work. Foggy at the office says that thereâ€™s enough evidence from Turk and Grotto to indict The Owl. Thereâ€™s a ball at Madison Square Garden in the hotel area. Matt Murdock goes with Karen Page. Matt dances with Karen. Foggy Nelson and reporter Ben Urich are there too. Thereâ€™s Mr. Fear without his costume and Leland Owsley (AKA The Owl). Foggy talks with Leland Owsley and says â€œItâ€™s me Leland Owsley. You remember meâ€. Leland Owsley knows that Matt Murdock is the blind lawyer from Manhattan. Later on at the ball The Owl talks to Mr. Fear and tells him to gather up the remaining thugs. Matt Murdock sense something is wrong. Matt informs Karen of something coming up. Matt Murdock transforms into Daredevil. Several men and a woman with guns burst in. They are robbing people. A thug with a gun aims it at Ben Urich. Ben Urich informs this thug that he is a reporter working for The Post. Then Karen Page and Foggy Nelson are taken hostage. Daredevil bursts in and everyone claps. Daredevil throws a billy club onto the gunmen holding Karen, Foggy and Urich hostage. The Owl disappears to somewhere in Manhattan. Daredevil battles with the rest of The Owlâ€™s thugs. Daredevil uses martial arts moves on the Owlâ€™s thugs. Thereâ€™s a female that Karen Page knocks that female thug out with a chair as she makes the move to attack Daredevil. Daredevil thanks Karen Page for her help.  Daredevil tracks Mr. Fear on a radar scan. Daredevil chases Mr. Fear down the halls. Daredevil and Mr. Fear battle it out. Ben Urich goes to see what is going on to get a story. Daredevil after this vicious battle defeats Mr. Fear. Daredevil goes on the hunt for The Owl and Daredevil tells Foggy to call the police. Out side on Times Square at a nearby ally are Turk and Grotto. They see The Owl. They pull out their guns and the Owl dive bombs Turk and Grotto. The Owl swings his talons on the 2 former small time crooks. Daredevil butts in. Daredevil battles The Owl. They beat each other up. Daredevil tells Turk and Grotto to get out of the ally. Daredevil with a good round house kick defeats The Owl. Daredevil swings out. Later on The Owl defeated is arrested by Nick Manolis and Nick tells the Owl that he doesnâ€™t escape this time. Ben Urich is there too. The next morning at a restaurant Foggy and Matt are eating breakfast with Karen Page. They talk about The Owl and Mr. Fear brought to justice by Daredevil. The movie ends with Daredevil swinging out in the darkness. 

A Daredevil prequel novel or comic book/graphic novel adaption would take place 3 years after Matt brought mob boss Fallon down. It would be called "Daredevil: Yellow Blind Justice". This one is when Elektraâ€™s mother was killed in a drive by shooting and Daredevil dress in yellow and red (like in the Daredevil: Yellow comics) takes down the same gun men who killed Elektraâ€™s mother. This is years before Matt Murdock falls in love with Elektra Natchios. These are my ideas for Daredevil prequel books or comics. This is to the movie. 

Also In between Daredevil 2 & 3 The Owl betrays The Kingpin and has his own criminal gang and tries to kill The Kingpin. The Owl hires Bullseye and Bullseye attempts to kill The Kingpin. Daredevil again takes out Bullseye. In Daredevil 3 Daredevil fights Mr. Fear and The Owl. 

Character and creator references. District Attorney Peter Slade (reference of gangster Slade who killed Jack Murdock in the comics) Judge Manuel Smith (reference of Kevin Smith who wrote Daredevil comics and actor who played Jack Kirby in the Daredevil movie) NY PD Captain Benjamin Affleck (reference of actor Ben Affleck who played Daredevil/Matt Murdock in the movie) These are my ideas on more references by last names. Boxer Tom Sweeney is a reference of Roscoe Sweeney (The Fixer in the Daredevil comics which in the movie The Fixer is Fallon). Father Bill Everett is a reference to someone named William Everett. Jose Queseda is a reference to Joe Queseda (I think writer). Jack Kirby lab assistant played by Kevin Smith is a reference to artist Jack Kirby. The corrupt cop involved with cut out scenes Officer Robert McKenzie (in one of those cut out scenes Matt Murdock gets behind the wheel of this copâ€™s car and Matt has obviously never had any driving experience before) is a reference to Roger McKenzie. Also boxers Gene â€œThe Machineâ€ Conlan, Frank Miller and John Romita are references to (I forgot his first name) Conlan, Frank Miller and John Romita. 

Thatâ€™s one of Fallonâ€™s thugs that Daredevil didn't take down in the Daredevil comic book prequel. Some others are Stilt Man and Purple Man. They are taken down by Daredevil and they are reformed. Those are some other thugs who work for Wilson Fisk that worked for Fallon. The others were taken down with The Purple Man and Stilt Man when Daredevil defeated them. Somewhere in Daredevil 3 Daredevil takes on Mr. Fear. Maybe in Daredevil 3 Matt Murdock is dating Karen Page. Maybe we could see Karen Page chew pink bubble gum and blow bubbles when Matt and Foggy are working in their office and they have a client. 

Also Elektraâ€™s mother was killed in a drive by shooting arranged by a man named X who becomes the leader of The Hand. The gun men were killed in a gun fight with rookie cop Nick Manolis and Captain Benjamin Affleck. Daredevil takes X down but X is set free because he is never proven to be the villain behind the incident that killed the wife of Greek ambassador Nikolas Natchios. These are the Daredevil prequel ideas. 

Daredevil: Daredevilâ€™s Beginning

Plot/Synopsis: Comic book prequel to the Daredevil movie starring Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Michael Clarke Duncan and Colin Farrell. Matt Murdock lost his father to the mob run by Eddie Fallon (AKA The Fixer) for not throwing a fight in the boxing match. Matt is under the care of priest Father William Everett. Matt Murdock has to testify against Fallon for his crimes. Matt under goes training by a blind man named Stick. Matt with Stick go after Fallon and his gang. Letâ€™s find out what happens to Fallon. Matt Murdock had recently lost his sight to a radioactive spill and was given a radar sense where he can visualize things around him. 

Beginning

At the church in the morning. 12 year old Matt Murdock as at the church placed under care and comforting by Father William Everett. 6 police officers with Captain Benjamin Affleck (45 year old man with a goatee and short brown hair) shows up at the door. They run into Father Everett. Captain Affleck: "Father. I am looking for Matt Murdock. I heard that you have him under your care. He has to testify against Eddie Fallon. I suspect that it was Fallonâ€™s gang behind the murder of Jack Murdock." Father Everett: "Yes. Matt is in the sanctuary by the altar next to the casket with his father in it. In 2 days I preach the funeral service for Jack Murdock." Captain Affleck: "Fallon is being charged with racketeering. My officers and I couldn't bother him much. DA Peter Slade needs to see Matt." Father Everett: "You officers wait here. I'll tell Matt that you are here for him." Father Everett goes to the sanctuary. 

At the sanctuary is Matt Murdock near his fatherâ€™s casket. Matt has on dark glasses with his red and white cane. Father Everett: "Matt. Captain Affleck of the NY PD is here to see you." Matt: "I'm coming." Matt and Father Everett go to the front of the church. 

At the Church Lobby Matt Murdock appears to the police. Captain Affleck: "Hi Matt. I need you to see the District Attorney. Peter Slade. He needs you to testify against Fallon." Matt: "I know that he had my father killed." Captain Affleck: "I will investigate your fatherâ€™s murder. That won't be easy." Matt goes outside with the cops.

Outside the church. Captain Affleck sees 3 thugs. Captain Affleck: "Officers. Thereâ€™s 3 of Fallonâ€™s boys. Get Matt to safety." The other cops leave in their cars and one of them takes Matt to the DAâ€™s office. Captain Affleck draws his gun. Captain Affleck: "NY PD. Hold it right there." The 3 hoods draw their guns and open fire on Captain Affleck. Affleck fires back on the 3 hoods. Captain Affleck shoots a gangster dead. Hood #2: "You mess with Fallon and you're dead." Captain Affleck shoots 2 more of the men. Captain Affleck gets into his own car. Captain Affleck owns a red 1970 Plymouth. 

At the district attorneyâ€™s office. Matt Murdock walks over to the DAâ€™s office into a chair tapping his cane. District Attorney Peter Slade (man with short brown hair in his late 30â€™s) sits down at his desk with pen and paper. Slade: "Matt. I will need you to testify to prove connections that Eddie Fallon had. I know that he owned boxers and your father was one of them." Matt: "The kids accused my dad of working for Fallon again. They hit me for it. I saw my dad roughing up one of Fallonâ€™s men and I ran. Thatâ€™s when an accident happened that made me blind for the rest of my life. I was going to show my dad my report card. I know that Fallon is responsible for killing my father. I don't know which one of Fallonâ€™s thugs killed my father." Slade: "Captain Ben Affleck of The NY PD is trying to get Fallonâ€™s men to give him up if I could prove his crimes. I don't have enough evidence to prosecute Fallon for his crimes. Now with your testimony we could put Fallon away for a long time. You can go now." Matt: "I'll walk back. I want Fallon and all of his men for killing my father." Slade: "We could never get all of Fallonâ€™s men identified." Matt leaves the DAâ€™s place. 

On the streets of New York. Matt: "Who ever you are that killed my father. You will pay for it." A man approaches Matt. It is Stick (middle age man with short brown hair with a beard and mustache and is wearing clothes that make him look like a janitor and carrying a red and white walking cane similar to Matt Murdockâ€™s). Stick: "Matt. I knew that you swore justice on the guilty." Matt: "Who are you?" Stick: "My name is Stick. I am blind like you. I am not pure blind. I could train you with martial arts. I'll train you on swinging." Matt: "I'll call myself Daredevil." Stick: "I'll train you with swinging buildings and leaping. I know that you will never be able to drive if you are going to be blind for the rest of your life. Even if you have this radar like ability you could still be a bad driver because of your blindness. You won't be as bad of a driver as any other blind person is. I never drove in my life." Matt: "I lost my sight to a radioactive spill. I would still not want to drive even if I was seeing. I'd still never apply for a license. I wouldn't even bother to take a written test. I had learned to see in a whole new way." Stick: "I was part blind my whole life. I got around by swinging and leaping. I have never even applied for a driverâ€™s license. So I never had a permit or have never taken any of the tests for getting a license." Stick escorts Matt somewhere for training. 

The next night. At a gymnasium. A gymnastics sign is posted up at a door there. There are 6 guys who work for Fallon there. Fallon Thug #1: "Jack Murdock had to die because he didn't take the dive. Now his son is an orphan." 

Outside from on the roof is a Matt Murdock dressed in his black clothes with gloves and a cowl covering his eyes. Matt bursts in. 

Back inside are the thugs hanging out in the gymnasium. Matt bursts in. Fallon Thug #2: "Who are you?" Matt: "I am Daredevil. I am going to stop you guys." Daredevil is visualizing all those men. Daredevil jump kicks a thug with a bottle. Another one attacks. Daredevil roundhouse kicks him. One thug pulls a knife and Daredevil throws a billy club at him and knocks the knife out of his hand. On the boxing training ring Daredevil kicks 2 more thugs down. Daredevil trips the 6th thug with a jump rope that he took. Daredevil beats up on 6 thugs that get back up. They are all incapacitated. Daredevil leaves the gym and swings out in the Hellâ€™s Kitchen. (One of those 6 thugs is played by Kane Hodder who is an accomplice to Wilson Fisk/The Kingpin in the murder of Jack Murdock.)

Outside in Hellâ€™s Kitchen. Daredevil runs into Stick. Daredevil visualizes Stick. Daredevil: "I caught 6 of Fallonâ€™s thugs in the gymnasium." Stick: "You and I will double team Fallon on the docks. I think that Fallon is on the dock where you lost your sight." Daredevil: "That was the last place that I ever saw." Daredevil and Stick swing down the streets of NYC to the docks. 

At the gymnasium. Several cops show up and take out Fallonâ€™s thugs in handcuffs. They go outside with police cars parked. Captain Affleck sees the 6 thugs captured. Captain Affleck: "Escort these men to the police station. All those who work on the docks work for Fallon. I think that Fallon is on the docks. We got Matt Murdockâ€™s testimony from the DA." Captain Affleck leaves for the docks with a few other police officers. 

On the docks. Fallon is there with his same clothes that he had on the other night. Fallon has the docks protected by his bodyguards. There are no men working on the docks. Daredevil and Stick are swinging and show up on the docks. Daredevil and Stick show up. 5 of Fallonâ€™s bodyguards are there blocking Daredevil and Stick. Fallonâ€™s bodyguard #1: "Beat it. This dock is closed." Stick: "We are looking for Fallon. I want to talk to him." The bodyguards throw punches on Daredevil and Stick. Stick does a roundhouse kick on a bodyguard. Daredevil clobbers 2 of them from behind his back. Stick double kicks 2 more. Matt throws a punch on a bodyguard. Stick kicks 3 of them as they get back up. Daredevil bangs 3 of the bodyguards into each other. They are all down. Stick: "All 5 of you men get out of here." They all leave. Daredevil visualizes Fallon. Daredevil: "Fallon." Fallon: "Who ever you are I am out of here." Fallon starts running on the docks. Stick: "Letâ€™s split up." Daredevil sprints after Fallon while Stick sneaks around the docks. Fallon almost loses Daredevil. Fallon bumps into Stick. Fallon: "Out of my way middle age man." Stick: "Hello Fallon." Fallon: "Who are you?" Stick: "I am your worst enemy. You were involved in the Jack Murdock murder. I know it and the cops are going to arrest you." Fallon: "Jack was supposed to stay down. Now out of my way before I kick your butt." Fallon throws a punch on Stick. Stick kicks Fallon in the stomach. Fallon: "You won't take me down. I'll fix you good. I am The Fixer." Fallon throws another punch. Matt finds Fallon and watches the fight. Stick then 3 times kicks Fallon in the stomach. Matt grabs boating ropes. Stick lays a hard kick on Fallon and Daredevil ties up The Fixer Fallon to a pole. Daredevil: "I am Daredevil Fixer." Matt and Stick leave just as the police show up. Captain Affleck gets out of the car and goes over to The Fixer. Captain Affleck unties Fallon and puts his handcuffs on him. Captain Affleck: "Eddie Fallon. You are under arrest for the murder of Jack Murdock. I want to know which of your thugs did it." Fallon: "I don't know which one. Honestly I saw Jack Murdock dead and he was supposed to stay down. He didn't stay down." Captain Affleck: "You will face murder charges and charges of alleged organized crime." Captain Affleck sees 2 cops. Captain Affleck: "Have Fallon booked." The 2 cops take Fallon away. 

3 days later in the courtroom. Matt Murdock with District Attorney Peter Slade are sitting on the witness stand. Fallon is sitting somewhere in the courtroom in a suit and tie. Captain Ben Affleck is also in the courtroom. The judge is in his position. The Judge is named Manuel Smith (man a part bald head, short brown hair with a bald spot on the head). Several people who work for Fallon including the dock workers (with the dock supervisor) in the court room on trial too. Stick is somewhere in the courtroom holding his blind manâ€™s walking cane and wearing regular blue clothes. Judge Smith: "Eddie Fallon. You have been found guilty of criminal charges of racketeering and the murder of boxer Jack Murdock. You had him killed for not throwing the fight. You will be sentenced to life in jail and you may be eligible for parole not less than 10-15 years from now. The court finds Eddie Fallon and his goons here guilty of alleged organized crime. Bailiffs remove the prisoners. " The guards take Fallon and his captured goons away. 

Outside the courtroom. Fallon and his boys in shackles walk by Matt Murdock and Stick. Fallon: "You'll regret this Matt. Your father was a bum." Matt: "You'll pay for this Fallon and so will who ever killed him." Matt goes outside. 

5 days later. Wilson Fisk (big fat black man with a bald head) is at a large tower with other of Fallonâ€™s thugs that didn't get captured. Fisk: "I run the show now. I am the Kingpin. Fallon got arrested. I take his place. I will recruit other criminals out there. People who join me join for life. If they quit they are dead." 

Later on in the city at night. Matt Murdock now has a costume thatâ€™s red and yellow (the same costume that he had on in the Daredevil: Yellow comics). Stick is there too holding his walking cane. Matt/ Daredevil: "I am going to try to find out my fatherâ€™s killer. I will bring down who ever did it." Stick: "Fallon will be put into a retirement home if he is ever on parole. I heard about it from a friend." Daredevil swings down the streets patrolling the city. 

End 

*Terminator*

Maybe in Terminator 5 a Terminator is sent back into the old west to kill who John Connor is decended from and a soldier goes back to stop this terminator. Those are my ideas for a Terminator 5.

*Lost in Space*

Maybe the Lost in Space chronicles Dr. Smith plots to wipe out the terrorist organization (and the business man) who hired him because they betrayed him. 

*Charlieâ€™s Angels*

Charlieâ€™s Angels 3

I have ideas on a 3rd Charlie's Angels movie. In this one the angels battle neo nazis. The leader is Peter Schnieder. There's a woman with the nazis. I consider Paul Reubens (AKA Pee-Wee Herman) for playing the nazi leader and Kristy Swanson (the original Buffy The Vampire Slayer) as the female nazi. The angels go up against an army of nazis. The nazis make a pledge to Adolph Hitler. They should have Cameron Diaz, Lucy Lui, Drew Barrymore, John Forsythe, Matt LeBlanc and Luke Wilson reprise their roles. This time The Rock (AKA Dwyane Johnson) as Bosley. In this one Bosley fights with some nazis who try to kill him. They should have Cameron Diaz chew bubble gum and blow some bubbles. She blows a lovely pink bubble. The angels defeat the nazis with the help of Bosley. 

*Walker Texas Ranger*

Maybe ideas for a Walker Texas Ranger movie suggesting that they should make Walker Texas Ranger into a movie. I had suggestions on a Walker Texas Ranger movie about Texas Ranger Walker with Rangers Trivette, Cook (female Ranger) and Gage take on a bunch of street hoodlums that have faces painted like skeletons (like in Batman 3 and 4). Thereâ€™s also a man who hires the gangs whoâ€™s the main villain that Walker fights in the end. I consider Dolph Lundgren for playing the main villain. There are 3 female gang members and they take on Ranger Cook. Those are my ideas for a Walker Texas Ranger movie. It takes place after the last episode of the television series. Texas Ranger Walker has a daughter named Angela born on the last episode of the show. Maybe in the movie Trivette is married and becomes a father. There have been flashbacks of Texas Ranger Walker as a Ranger on the series but there could be a novel about Walkerâ€™s first assignment. 

Original 


*Pin Man* *Pin Man* 

The movie called Pin Man

Plot/synopsis: Hobie Red was clothes designer fired from his job. He throws pins at others when they are blowing bubbles with bubble gum. Hobie Red pops some balloons. Hobie Red becomes Pin Man. He also when he sees bubble gum blowing he pops the bubbles with pins. 3 girls named Julie, Kelly and Jenna work in NYC and don't have a driverâ€™s license. These 3 girls each chew bubble gum allot and always blow bubbles when they chew bubble gum. He takes pins out of his cushion clothes. Maybe even darts 3 lovely young bubble gum blowing ladies must turn this mean twisted pin man over to the NY PD. Based on the long forgotten cartoon classic. 

Hobie makes cushion shirts. His boss Ed finds out. Ed: "Hobie. Your cushion shirts are an insane idea. That is crazy to pop bubbles with pins. What is the meaning of this?" Hobie: "I come up with new ways of popping gum bubbles. Itâ€™s just hard to press a finger into a bubble and pop them. I take the pins out of my cushion shirt and pop bubbles." Ed: "You amaze me Hobie. You're fired!" Hobie: "I'll get even!" 

Hobie Red goes and takes the subway. Hobie Red is in his cushion shirt. Hobie Red is now known as Pin Man. 3 young ladies (Jenna, Julie and Kelly) are riding the subway. These 3 girls each have long hair. They are each wearing glitter on their face and purple eye shadow. These 3 chicks work in a shopping center in Manhattan. 3 hoodlums (grown men looking like low lives) attack those girls. Hood #1: "Hello pretty girl." Hood #2: "You girls are so beautiful." Hood # 3: "You taste so good." They try to make out with them. Hobie Red gets in the train gets into a fight with the 3 hoodlums. Pin Man: "Leave those girls alone." Hood #3: "Mind your own business you cushion man." They try to beat up on Hobie Red. Hobie Red pokes them 3 hoodlums with a pin. Hood #2: "Hey you poked us with pins." Pin Man: "I'm the Pin Man." He meets the 3 lovely young ladies. Hobie: "What are your names?" Julie: "I'm Julie." Jenna: "I'm Jenna." Kelly: "I'm Kelly." Pin Man: "I'm Hobie Red. That was my name. I am now Pincushion Man." 

At Coney Island there are kids (girls and boys) blowing bubble gum bubbles. Pin Man gets by and pops those bubbles with his darts. He goes by balloons and pops them with darts. Everyone gets mad. People scream to the police. People at Coney Island: "Police. You maniac." The 3 young ladies Jenna, Kelly and Julie are finishing up their blow pops. They chew the gum and blow some bubbles and Kelly sucks a bubble up to her nose back into her mouth. Julie blows a small bubble and bites it with her teeth. Jenna is blowing a medium size bubble and rubs and smooches it with her hand. The 3 girls blow more bubbles and Pin Man sees them and throws pins at each bubble and the pins fall down. The 3 girls try to find out who popped their bubbles with pins. Jenna: "Who did it?" Kelly: "That was dangerous." Julie: "This person popped my bubbles with pins." 

Everyone is back in Manhattan. Pin Man sees a little girl (10 years old) blowing a huge pink bubble. He pokes it with a pin. Pincushion Man: "Hey bubble head." The bubble pops all over the little girlâ€™s face. The little girl starts crying. The parents of that girl makes fists at the Hobie Red. Little Girlâ€™s Mother: "You maniac! You are going to pay for this. You disrespected my daughter." 
Pin Man runs into a local street gang. They threaten Pincushion Man with baseball bats and chains. They are different skin colors (black, white, Latin, yellow) and some of them are females. Pin Man is beating up on the gang. The leader of the gang (a man with short hair) attacks with his hands. Hobie Red pokes him in the bellybutton with a pin. Gang Leader: "Ouch. You poked me with a pin." Pin Man: "Go get your belly button pierced." He threatens all the gang members (including all the women) with his pins. Gang Member #1: "Who are you?" Hobie: "I am the Pin Man and get out of here before I poke you with more pins."

Julie, Kelly and Jenna are on a triple date in Times Square with their boyfriends (Mark, Anthony and Michael). These 3 boys are each former hockey players. Julie is blowing a huge pink bubble and Mark sucks on it and they kiss. Jenna and Kelly are also blowing bubbles. Julie blows another one and sucks it back into her mouth. Pin Man appears. Kelly blows a regular size bubble and it pops and lands on her nose. Jenna blows a small bubble and she twists her bubble around and stuffs it back into her mouth. These girls blow their boyfriends big bubbles. Pin Man pulls out pins from the cushion under his shirts and pops them with pins. The 3 girls see the same man who dealt with their attackers on the subway. Julie, Kelly and Jenna now have some bazooka bubble gum stuck to their faces and more their lips. Anthony: "Don't you ever touch my woman you jerk." Mark: "I am going to kick your butt if you touch our women." Michael: "That was very dangerous to pop bubbles with pins. If you hurt our women, I will kick your butt." 

Jenna, Kelly and Julie work at some store in Manhattan. They each put original flavor bubble tape into their mouths as they leave work. They are walking down New York chewing their gum and they all blow bubbles. 

Pin Man out of nowhere throws bean bags at the huge bubbles these 3 lovely young ladies are blowing and all those bubbles are popped. A police car comes by and picks up the 3 girls. At the police station. Julie: "This crazy man was popping our bubbles with pins." Police Officer: "Who did it?" Kelly: "It was Hobie Red." Jenna: "Hobie Red is a guy who designs clothes. I heard that he started cushion clothes." Police Officer: "We suspect that he wants to get even with bubble gum blowers because he got fired for designing cushion clothes for holding the pins to pop bubbles with." The 3 hot chicks put double bubble in their mouths and walk out of the police station still chewing gum and blowing bubbles. Jenna blows a huge lovely bubble and sucks it back into her mouth. Julie and Kelly are blowing big ones and their bubbles pop and land on their chins and noses. 

Later at Night. A bunch of kids (young girls and boys 7-12 years old) are at  Shea stadium looking at a helmet in Queens. They are chewing bubble gum. They are in front of a helmet and they are all blowing bubbles (all pink) when they get in front of the helmet. Hobie Red shows up. A 10 year old boy blows a big pink bubble and Pin Man throws a pin at the bubble. Pin Man: "Score!" a bunch of mothers and fathers are there. Some mothers start cracking the gum. Snap! Snap! Snap! And Pin Man gets annoyed with it. Pin Man: "Hey I don't like that. If any of you crack that gum again I will shove it down your throat!" All those mothers chewing gum who cracked the gum blow some small bubbles and Pin Man takes out his pins and pops them sneaking behind. Hobie steals a baseball bat and trashes the place and some of the little kids blow bubbles and Pin Man pops them more pins from his cushion clothes. A mother blows a bubble and sucks it back in just as Pin Man swings with his pin and that mother turns away. Hobie throws more pins from his clothes into some pictures. 
Later on in the night at a bar in Manhattan. A bunch of men and women are playing pool and are sitting and drinking. A bartender is seen in the background. Pin Man is playing darts and hits the bullseye. Pincushion Man is good at darts. The Bartender sees Pin Man. Bartender: "Hey you. Yeah I am talking to you psycho. You stay here un till the police come. You're the man who assaults bubble gum blowers with pins." Pin Man runs out of the bar just as the bartender picks up the telephone to call the police. Pin Man outside of the bar runs into the gang that he had already ran into earlier on. Gang Leader: "Itâ€™s you again you jerk. This time you die. We can kill you differently." The gang members all pull out knives. Pin Man holds several pins from his clothes. Pin Man: "Give up or I'll kill you with my pins." All those gang members lower their weapons. Gang leader: "I think that we better do what he says. Heâ€™s a good shot with pins and itâ€™s best not to take chances." The whole gang leaves. 

2 days later Jenna, Kelly and Julie are going with Mark, Anthony and Michael to Madison Square Garden. The 3 young ladies each have a bag of original flavor big league chew and put the whole bag of bubble gum into their mouths. They chew the gum. They blow some big bubbles. Each the size of their face. Pin Man coming out of nowhere pops them with his pins. Pin Man: "I love popping other peopleâ€™s bubble gum bubbles. Now you girls are at the cost of my job making it difficult for me to pop bubbles by turning your faces away when someone is trying to poke them." Kelly: "Many people don't want to get their bubbles popped. Bubble gum blowing is better than smoking cigarettes." The 3 young men go to call the police. The 3 girls blow more bubbles and they blow them in front of Pin Manâ€™s face. Pincushion Man: "Hey bubble gum girls!" He pokes them with 3 pins. The girls blow more big bubbles Pin Man tries to pop those bubbles by throwing pins on the bubbles and he misses. The girls all punch him. The police show up. 

The boyfriends of those 3 young ladies are with the cops and the 3 guys point to the knocked down Hobie Red aim their guns at him. A cop puts the handcuffs on the Hobie Red and they put him in prison. 

3 weeks later The girls are chewing 30 or more pieces of bazooka bubble gum. Anthony: "Did you hear the news? Pin Man and an entire gang have all been arrested." Jenna: "Yes. I heard that Pin Man is indicted on vandalism with pins and assault with pins. Heâ€™s a sharp shooter with pins." The 3 girls have the bubble gum stretched out on their tongues and ready to blow. Mark grabs onto Julie, Anthony grabs onto Jenna and Michael grabs onto Kelly. The 3 girls. blow the huge bubbles and they float away. This ends with the 3 girls blowing huge bubbles floating away while their boyfriends hold onto them. 

End

*The Other World Out There* 

He is not pure blind. He is born part blind. There's a society with dictatorship. Maybe for this movie Hoku could play the rebel leader. Hoku sings the song called Perfect Day from the Reese Witherspoon movie called Legally Blonde. Maybe The Rock could play this blind man who ends up in another dimension (similiar to Daredevil and Blind Fury). The dictator who bans all that stuff could be played by Jim Carrey. I'm not so sure about this dictator's right hand man. One of my tales is about a blind weightlifter. He is in the sewers with some friends. He falls out when he gets hit by water (like in Warriors of Virtue). That's where he goes to this oppressive demension. He does get back after this land is free. He defeats the tyrants. He does battle some soldiers as there is a gun fight between them and the rebellion. This blind man also knocks out some cops. Fads have been deemed dangerous because of a time of many gang activities that ravaged the land and fads make people look like gang members. Vin Diesel could play the blind weightlifter/body builder. The dictator could be played by Jim Carrey. The dictator's right hand man could be played by Harry Connick Jr. The rebel leader could be played by attractive singer Hoku. There could be some female rebels. Also this dictator has the general send his soldiers on the female rebel leader. Who I think should play this general is Kane Hodder who plays Jason Vorhees in the Friday The 13th movies. The rebel leader and the blind body builder could do battle with the general. Some rebels are killed by soldiers. Surviving soldiers are forced to resign. The blind man gets back to his place. The president of this land that has become free is an older man who train the rebels and their leader how to fight. Somewhere in this tale a man who mentored the rebel leader in this dimension spoke out against this regime stating that this is oppressive. It doesn't make people gang members just for having tattoos or body piercings. He is placed under a firing squad. He is save by the rebel leader and the rebels wipe out the firing squad. Maybe Rutger Hauer could play the new leader of the land as the blind body builder goes back to his home dimension. In the final battles it should be Randall "Tex" Cobb vs. Kane Hodder. Vin Diesel vs. Jim Carrey. Hoku vs. Harry Connick Jr. Randall "Tex" Cobb could play an older rebel who becomes the new leader of the land. 

*Feedback*

I had thought that they could have a movie about mobsters and a sailor take on vampires. They take on Hecate who turns all dead people into vampires. In the one about mob guys killing vampires this sailor battles Hecate and defeats her. Most of the mob hoods turn into vampires. 2 bosses and the big boss and the sailor survive. A few military people also survive (2 of them are women and 1 woman turns into a vampire). Most of the mobsters who battle the vampires turn into vampires as they are killed in battle. This goes from New York City to Israel at the temple where Hecate holds a ritual with a vampire army. There's 6 in the army traveling, a sailor doing a job going to Israel and the Italian mob from New York city going to Isreal (the entire mob family) after Hecate (not knowing that it's her) for something to do with the big boss's daughter. 4 men from the army survive and one of them is African American. All those under bosses are eaten in battle. The sailor kills them with some darts. Just the bodies vaporize. For the tale on the vampires I'd consider Chaz Palmenteri (Analyze This, The Usual Suspects) as a mob boss. Tony Cirica and James Gandolfini as bosses. Chaz plays the big boss. There are some under bosses and for those mob guys who combat the vampires and then killed in combat could be turned into vampires and Nia Peeples (TV's Walker Texas Ranger, Half Past Dead) as the evil goddess. I am not so sure who I'd consider for the military men or the able seaman/sailor who lives on a boat.


----------



## demolition18

*Movie casting suggestions with some of my fan fiction*

*Movie Casting Suggestions*

*Daredevil Sequel Casting Suggestions*

Ben Affleck (Daredevil, The Sum of All Fears, Pearl Harbor) as Matt Murdock/Daredevil (in Daredevil 3)

Dwayne â€œThe Rockâ€ Johnson (WWE, The Rundown, The Scorpion King) as Matt Murdock/Daredevil (in Daredevil 2 since itâ€™s too hectic on Ben Affleck to play this role)

Selma Blair (Legally Blonde) or Natasha Henstridge (Species 1 & 2, Maximum Risk) as Natasha Romanov/Black Widow (Daredevil 2)

Michael Clarke Duncan (Daredevil, Planet of The Apes, The Scorpion King) as Wilson Fisk/The Kingpin (Daredevil 2)

Michael Rooker (The 6th Day, The Replacement Killers, Replicant) as The Owl  (in Daredevil 2 and 3) 

Shannon Elizabeth (The American Pie movies, Scary Movie, Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back) or Carmen Electra (TVâ€™s Baywatch, Scary Movie) as Typhoid Mary (Daredevil 2)

Joe Pantoliano (TVâ€™s The Sopranos, Bad Boys, The Matrix) as Ben Urich (in Daredevil 2 and 3)

Jon Favreau (Daredevil) as Franklin "Foggy" Nelson (in Daredevil 2 and 3)

Ellen Pompeo (Daredevil) as Karen Page (in Daredevil 2 and 3)

Sean William Scott  (Bulletproof Monk, The Rundown) as Turk (in Daredevil 2 and 3)

Leland Orser (Daredevil, 7, Pearl Harbor) as Wesley Owen Welch (Daredevil 2)

Lennie Lofton (Daredevil) as Detective Nick Manolis (in Daredevil 2 and 3)

Rutger Hauer (Blind Fury, Buffy The Vampire Slayer, Blade Runner) as Mr. Fear (in Daredevil 3)

Adewale (TVâ€™s Oz, The Mummy Returns) as Grotto (in Daredevil 3)

*Spider-Man 3 cast* 

Tobey MaGuire (Spider-Man) as Peter Parker/Spider-Man

Howie Long (Broken Arrow, Firestorm) as Eddie Brock/Venom

Kirsten Dunst (Spider-Man, The Crow: Salvation, Jumanji) as Mary Jane Watson

James Franco (City By Sea, Spider-Man) as Harry Osborne

Michael Imperioli ( tv series The Sopranos) as Hammerhead 

Bill Nunn (TVâ€™s The Job, Spider-Man, Bulletproof, Kiss The Girls) as Joe â€œRobbieâ€ Robertson

J. K. Simmons (Spider-Man) as J. Jonah Jameson

Tailor Gilbert (Spider-Man) as Madeline Watson

Tim De Zarn (Spider-Man) as Phillip Watson

Elizabeth Banks (Shaft, Spider-Man) as Betty Brant

Rosemary Harris (Spider-Man) as Aunt May

Ted Raimi (Spider-Man, Hard Target) as Hoffman

I have no suggestions on who should play Electro or Scorpion or Mysterio. 

*Spider-Man 4 cast* 

Tobey Maguire (Spider-Man & 2) as Peter Parker/Spider-Man

Sam Rockwell (Charlieâ€™s Angels, Galaxy Quest) as Cleatus Kassidy/Carnage

Howie Long (Broken Arrow, Firestorm) as Eddie Brock/Venom

Kirsten Dunst (Spider-Man & 2, Jumanji, The Crow: Salvation) as Mary Jane Watson-Parker

Amanda Bynes (What A Girl Wants, Big Fat Liar) as Felicia Hardy/Black Cat (Amanda could dye her hair blonde for that role)

Liv Tyler (Armageddon, The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy) as Shriek

Ozzy Osborne (TVâ€™s The Osbornes) as Michael Morbius 

Seth Green (TVâ€™s Buffy The Vampire Slayer, Austin Powers series) as Carrion 

J. K. Simmons (Spider-Man & 2) as J. Jonah Jameson

Bill Nunn (Spider-Man, TVâ€™s The Job, Kiss The Girls) as Joe â€œRobbieâ€ Robertson

Ted Raimi (Hard Target, Spider-Man) as Hoffman

Doppleganger should be computer animated and so should Demo Goblin

I have no thoughts on who should play the hair women, raincoat men, street thugs, coley types or umbrella men. 

*Spider-Girl movie Cast*

Rumur Willis (daughter of actor Bruce Willis and Demi Moore who played a cameo in the Whole 9 Yards) as May â€œMaydayâ€ Parker/Spider-Girl

Scott Caan (American Outlaws, Gone in 60 Seconds) as the main villain (no thought on his name)

Bruce Willis (The Die Hard movies, The 5th Element, The Jackal) as an older Peter Parker/Spider-Man

No thought on who should play Mary Jane Watson-Parker or Spider-Girlâ€™s (sister or brother what ever gender it is)  or various thugs. 

*Venom Movie Cast*

Howie Long (Broken Arrow, Firestorm) as Eddie Brock/Venom

James Gandolfini (TVâ€™s the Sopranos, 8 MM) as Roland Treece (head of the New Life Foundation)

Sarah Michelle Gellar (TVâ€™s Buffy The Vampire Slayer, Scream 2, I Know What You Did Last Summer) as Silver Sable

Brock Lesnar (pro wrestler) as Willaim Baker/The Sandman

Sam Rockwell (Charlieâ€™s Angels, Galaxy Quest) as Cleatus Kassidy/Carnage (special appearance) 

Jack Black (Demolition Man, School of Rock, Shallow Hal) as Col. Sean Morgan (head of SAFE)

No thoughts on the other symbiote wearers or Roland Treeceâ€™s thugs or New Life Foundation soldiers. 

*Justice League of America*  (if they ever had a JLA movie) 

Cast Suggestions 

Heroes 

Guy Pierce (The Time Machine, The Count of Monte Cristo) as Bruce Wayne/Batman 

Josh Hartnet (Pearl Harbor) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Michelle Rodriguez (The Fast & The Furious, SWAT, Resident Evil) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Hayden Christensen (the actor who played Anakin Skywalker in Star Wars Episodes 2 & 3) as Wally West/The Flash 

Taye Diggs (Equilibrium) as John Stewart/Green Lantern 

Ali Larter (American Outlaws, Legally Blonde) as Black Canary

Eric Stoltz (Anaconda, Pulp Fiction) as Orion/Aqua Man

Villians 

F. Murray Abraham (Last Action Hero, Mimic) as Vandal Savage 

Anne Hathaway (The Princess Diaries) as Thorn

Steven Dorff (Blade) as Killer Croc
Helen Hunt (Twister, Pay It Forward) as Harley Quinn

I haven't thought of who should play Vandal Savageâ€™s men. He has several. Not even on Clay Face.

*Justice League 2*

Cast Suggestions 

Heroes 

Guy Pierce (The Time Machine, The Count of Monte Cristo) as Bruce Wayne/Batman 

Josh Hartnet (Pearl Harbor) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy, The Mummy Returns, Jean-Claude Van Damme movie Hard Target, Agent Cody Banks) as Jonn Jonz (John Jones)/Martian Manhunter 

Taye Diggs (Equilibrium) as John Stewart/Green Lantern 

Johnny Knocksville (MTV's Jack@$$, Men In Black 2) as Plastic Man 

Denis Leary (Demolition Man, TV's The Job, The Thomas Crown Affair) as Green Arrow 

Michelle Rodriguez (The Fast & The Furious, SWAT, Resident Evil) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Hayden Christensen (the actor who played Anakin Skywalker in Star Wars Episodes 2 & 3) as Wally West/The Flash 

Villians 

Michael Biehn (The Terminator, Aliens, Clockstoppers) as Darkseid 

Carrie Fisher (the actress who played Princess Leia in the Star Wars original trilogy and who played Jake's ex-girlfriend in The Blues Brothers) as Cheetah 

Temuera Morrison (Star Wars Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones, Barb Wire, Speed 2: Cruise Control) as Desparo 

Tajiri (WWE and ECW wrestler) as The Ninja

Gabriel Macht (American Outlaws) as Jervus Techt/The Mad Hatter 

Paul White (the Big Show from WWE who played small parts in Jingle All The Way and The Waterboy) as Grundy

Luke Perry (Buffy The Vampire Slayer, The 5th element) as Copperhead

John Lithgow (the actor who played the voice of Lord Farquad in Shrek and who played the villain in Cliff Hanger and Ricochet) as Kenny Braverman/Conduit 

Jake Busey (son of actor Gary Busey who played in Starship Troopers) as Captain Cold

*Justice League 3*

Cast Suggestions

Heroes 

Guy Pierce (The Time Machine, The Count of Monte Cristo) as Bruce Wayne/Batman 

Josh Hartnet (Pearl Harbor) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Michelle Rodriguez (The Fast & The Furious, SWAT, Resident Evil) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Hayden Christensen (the actor who played Anakin Skywalker in Star Wars Episodes 2 & 3) as Wally West/The Flash 

Lou Diamond Phillips (Bats, The Big Hit, La Bamba) as Hawk Man

Denise Richards (Star Ship Troopers, The World is Not Enough, Wild Things) as Hawk Girl 

Nicholas Brendan (TVâ€™s Buffy The Vampire Slayer) as Kyle Raynor/Green Lantern

Villians 

Stone Cold Steve Austin (popular superstar in the WWE) as Lex Luthor 

Neve Campbell (the Scream trilogy) as Star Sapphire

Heather Matarazzo (Scream 3, The Princess Diaries) as Killer Frost

Ewan McGregor  (the actor who played Obi-Wan Kenobi in the Star Wars prequel trilogy) as Gorilla Grodd

Ving Rhames (The Mission Impossible movies, Out of Sight , Darth Blue) as Brainiac

Tom Sizemore (Michael Mannâ€™s Heat, Natural Born Killers, Passenger 57) as The Shade

Temuera Morrison (Star Wars Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones, Barb Wire, Speed 2: Cruise Control) as Cinestro 

Giovanni Ribisi (Gone in 60 Seconds, The Mod Squad) as Fire Fly

*Independence Day 2 ideas* 

(Suggested cast)

Will Smith (ID4, Bad Boys, Men in Black, Wild Wild West, Enemy of the State) as former marines pilot Steven Hiller 

Jeff Goldblum (ID4, Jurrasic Park) as David Levinson

Bill Pullman (Spaceballs, ID4) as Thomas Whitemore

Judd Hirsh (ID4) as Julius Levinson

Vivicia A. Fox (ID4, Set It Off) as Jasmine Dubrow-Hiller

Ross Bagely (ID4) as Dylan Dubrow

Mae Whitman (ID4) as Patricia Whitmore

Kim Basinger (Batman, Never Say Never Again) as Elizabeth Whitmore (the former presidentâ€™s new wife)

Mandy Moore (The Princess Diaries, pop music) as Amy Smith (Thomas Whitmoreâ€™s step daughter)

Robert Loggia (ID4) as General William Grey

Adam Baldwin (ID4) as Colonel Mitchell

Margaret Colin (ID4) as Constance Spano-Levinson

Hulk Hogan (wrestling, 3 Ninjas: High Noon at Mega Mountain) as merchant sailor General Joe Bolga (a person who is a former marines pilot and a merchant sailor who lives on a boat.)

I havenâ€™t thought of who should play the oil riggers, the navy sea men or the new marines pilots. Not even Connie and Davidâ€™s son named Derek. 

*Pin Man* 

(suggested) cast list 

Christian Bale (Equilibrium, Shaft) as Hobie Red/Pin Man 

Erika Christensen (Traffic) as Julie Hamilton 

Julia Stiles (The Bourne Identity) as Kelly Walton 

Natalie Portman (Star Wars Episode 2 Attack of The Clones, Heat, Star Wars Episode 1 The Phantom Menace, Mars Attack) as Jenna Simpson 

Tazz (WWE) as local gang leader (the person who The Pin Man stabs with a pin) 

There should be people look for as NY PD officers, 3 street subway hoodlums, local street gang (all different skin colors, some are females) and other bubble gum blowers. Even people as Michael, Mark and Anthony (the boyfriends of these 3 girls.) 

*The Legend of Zelda* 

(Suggested) Cast 

Kristopher Van Damme (son of actor Jean-Claude Van Damme) (The Quest, Derailed) as Link 

Mandy Moore (The Princess Diaries, MTVâ€™s Mandy) as Princess Zelda 

Will McCormack (American Outlaws) as Aganhim and Gannon 

Mario Calli (Legionnaire) as Linkâ€™s Uncle (special appearances) 

Marley Shelton (Warriors of Virtue) as Venus Queen of Fairies (cameo appearance) 

There should be people to look for as Gannonâ€™s thugs, space astronauts who discover a history event on Red Earth from Earth, Executioner/dungeon master, forest thief and additional people.

*Luke Cage* 

LL Cool J (Deep Blue Sea, SWAT, In Too Deep) as Luke Cage 
Jason Connery (Son of actor Sean Connery who played a small role in Shanghai Noon) as the main villain (no thought on his name 

*Death Lok*

Mark Whalberg (The Italian Job, The Big Hit, The Perfect Storm, Tim Burton's Planet Of The Apes, The Corruptor) as Michael Colins/Death Lok 

Rupert Everett (Inspector Gadget, Dunston Checks In) as the main villain (no thought on his name) 

*Fantastic Four* 

George Clooney (Batman & Robin, The Peace Maker, From Dusk Till Dawn, Out Of Sight, The Perfect Storm) as Reed Richards/Mr. Fantastic 

Trish Stratus (WWE Diva) as Sue Storm/Invisible Woman 

Sean Astin (Rudy, The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy, Encino Man) as Ben Grimm/The Thing

Heath Ledger (A Knight's Tale, The Order) as Johnny Storm/Human Torch 

Jeremy Irons (The Man in the Iron Mask, Die Hard with A Vengeance) as Victor Von Doom/Dr. Doom 

(different cast members are in talks)

*X-Men 3* 

Bill Goldberg (WWE superstar) as The Juggernaut 

Anthony Anderson (Cradle 2 The Grave, Exit Wounds, Romeo Must Die) as The Blob (they could then make The Blob a black guy) 

Bridget Wilson (Mortal Kombat) as White Queen 

Kate Beckinsale (Underworld, Pearl Harbor) (if Psylocke isn't Asian) or Michelle Yeoh (Jackie Chan's Supercop, Tomorrow Never Dies) (if Psylocke is Asian) as Betsy Braddock/Psylocke

Orlando Bloom (The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy, Pirates of the Carribien) as Remy Lebeau/Gambit 

I hope that Beast gets to fight The Blob in X 3. 

*Batman 5* 

along with Christian Bale (Shaft, Equilibrium) as Bruce Wayne/Batman 

Al Pacino (The Recruit, Michael Mann's Heat, City Hall, The Godfather films) as Ras Al Gul 

Jennifer Love Hewitt (The Tuxedo, I Know What You Did Last Summer) as Talia 

Dennis Quaid (Gang Related, The Right Stuff) as Commisioner James Gordon 

(different cast members are in talks)

*Dr. Strange* 

Gary Oldman (Bram Stroker's Dracula, Lost In Space, The Professional) as Dr. Stephen Strange 

Paul Giamati (Tim Burton's Planet Of The Apes, Big Fat Liar) as the main villain (no thought on his name) 

*Plastic Man* 

Johnny Knocksville (MTV's Jack@$$, Men in Black 2) as Plastic Man 

It should be Kiefer Sutherland (The 3 Musketeers, The Lost Boys) as the Main Villain (no thought on his name) 

*Captain America* 

Brad Pitt (Fight Club, Spy Game) as Steve Rogers/Captain America 

Lance Henrickson (Terminator, Hard Target, Super Mario Brothers) as Red Skull 

*Iron Man* 

Tom Cruise (Top Gun, The Mission Impossible movies, Minority Report) as Tony Stark/Iron Man 

Kenneth Branah (Wild Wild West) as Mudok 

*The Elektra movie*

with the lovely Jennifer Garner reprising her role from the Daredevil movie 

David Carradine (TV's Kung Fu, Lone Wolf McQuade) or Joe Pesci (The Lethal Weapon sequels, Home Alone & 2, Goodfellas) as Stick (if Chuck Norris is too busy on Walker Texas Ranger television movies to play Stick) 

Jet Li (Cradle 2 The Grave, Lethal Weapon 4, Kiss Of The Dragon, Romeo Must Die, Black Mask) as X leader of The Hand 

*Silver Surfer*

Leonardo DiCaprio (Titanic) as Norrin Radd/Silver Surfer 

Frank Welker (actor who played the voice of Dr. Claw on the Inspector Gadget cartoon and who played the voice of Malbolgia in the Spawn movie) as the voice of Galactis while Galactis is CGI 

*Sub Mariner* 

Matt Damon (The Bourne Identity) as Prince Namor/Submariner 

Cary Hiroyuki-Tagwawa (Mortal Kombat, Licence to Kill, Tim Burton's Planet Of The Apes) as Atuma 

Mira Sorvino (At First Sight, Mimic, The Replacement Killers) as Lady Dorma

*Demolition Man 2 casting suggestions*

Colin Farrell (American Outlaws, The Recruit, SWAT, Daredevil, Minority Report) as John Spartan (back in the 1980's) 

Jean-Claude Van Damme (Replicant, The Quest, Cyborg, Legionnaire, Hard Target) as Jack Jones [corrupt industrialist who uses the local gangs]

French Stewart (Clockstoppers, Inspector Gadget 2) as Lt. Charles Rogers [a cop who is all along a devil worshipper]

Alicia Silverstone (Batman & Robin, Excess Baggage, The Crush) as Jill Patricks [woman who takes charge of the local street gang when the leaders are arrested]

Owen Wilson (I Spy, Shanghai Noon, Shanghai Knights) as Lt. Steve Healy (this is Captain Healy younger)

Patrick Bergin (Patriot Games) as Captain James Richards [John Spartanâ€™s police captain who assigned him under cover work]

Kate Winslet (Titanic) as Madeline Warren [John Spartanâ€™s girlfriend whom he someday marries and Madeline Warren-Spartan dies in the earth quake of 2010]

Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWE) as Adam [pre cryocon and John Spartanâ€™s captain in the US army who someday ends up frozen and thawed out by Simon Phoenix in 2032] (This would be Stone Cold Steve Austin replacing Jesse Ventura for this role)


Sylvester Stallone (Demolition Man, the Rocky movies, the Rambo movies, Judge Dredd, Cobra) as John Spartan (aged)/Narrarator

It should be unknowns as local gang leaders and local gang members and as others who work for the villain that employ the gangs when the leaders are arrested.  

*The Dangerous Chick* 

                            Suggested Cast

Ali Larter (American Outlaws, Legally Blonde) as Captain Dana Crystal Harris-Burke LAPD

Robert Patrick (Terminator 2: Judgement Day, Double Dragon) as Christopher Banning terrorist leader

Grand L. Bush (Street Fighter, Demolition Man) as Zachary Lamb helicopter pilot

Fred Savage (TVâ€™s The Wonder Years, Austin Powers In Goldmember) as John Burke husband of a Los Angeles police captain

No suggestions on who should play the gang members and their leader of Banningâ€™s thugs. No thoughts either on who should play Dana Crystalâ€™s children.


----------



## Tabitha

Hey Demolition, that's one big message.  


Any fiction to send where?  People do post fiction on Ascifi, either original writing which you will find in the General discussions forum, or fan fiction, which is usually posted in the relevant forum - i.e. the section which the fiction is based on.  Online fanfic convention seems to be that a disclaimer is to be included, however I am not sure of the legalities of it all, as fanfic posted on this site, and I am assuming many others, is not posted for the purposes of profit, monetary or otherwise.  

I guess the regular posters in Original Fiction (under General Discussions) might give you a more informed argument on the topic.

As for your ideas - I am not sure what your aim is in posting them in such detail - are you throwing ideas out for other writers to tackle?  Or are you planning to try your hand to it yourself?


Also, if you are going to write such long, long, long, messages, do us a favour and break up your marathon paragraphs a little - it can be hard to concentrate on such long, unbroken sections of text.


----------



## Whitestar

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Okay, I got the latest news for the new so-called Indy IV sequel. Lucas has hinted that he's a creating "The Phanton Menace" storyline, apparently, a prequel with Harrison Ford appearing in the form of an old man, recalling his adventures. Sort like what Lucas did in the short-lived tv show, "Young Indiana Jones Chronicles". I just had it with Lucas and I will not see this movie when and IF it comes out because he has no creative juice left and is clearly burnt out. Here is the link:

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=37587&type=0

Initially, I heard that this was supposed to be a sequel with Sean Connery returning as Indy's dad, but since he has officially retired from acting, it seems unlikely now.

Thoughts anyone?

Whitestar


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Lucas: Indy IV Starts In 2007*

Are we talking *Indiana Jones and the Temple of Prunes. *I agree, Old George has got to learn that there are only so many gallons of milk one can milk from a single cow. I loved *Raiders of the Lost Ark *but felt that each suceeding one weakened. I also felt the same about *Star Wars*. Nothing should have been made after the first trilogy.


----------



## Whitestar

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Well, looks like the next Indy flick is finally riding shotgun:

Fourth Indiana Jones Movie  
Harrison Ford, 64, is set to reprise the role of Indiana Jones in a fourth film. The film is due out in cinemas May 2008. Ford promised he would "bring the same physical action to the movie declaring he was "fit to play" the Jones character again.   

Director George Lucas has finalised the script with Steven Spielberg and promised "It's going to be the best one yet."   

Rumours of a fourth Indiana Jones film have been circulating for years but the actors only promised to return if the script was a good one. The original trilogy has made more than 560 million pounds at the box office in the Eighties. 

ShortNews - the News-Community

I don't know about you guys, but I think Ford is getting a little long-in-the-tooth to be playing Indy, afterall, it's been at least 16 years since The Last Crusade. Personally, I think Firefly's Nathan Fillion would make a suitable replacement. Thoughts?


----------



## Lenny

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

I've known there was going to be a fourth for a couple of months, but I didn't know Ford was 64! That's ludicrous!

There're also doubts as to whether Connery will come out of retirement to play Indy Sr.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

I don't mind Indy being in his 60s, but if he is in his 60s then the film should probably take place in the 1960s. Plus, isn't 64 the new 50.


----------



## Urien

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

No way can you replace Harrison Ford. No one would see the movie.

As long as they play Indy as 50 or older they'll be fine.


----------



## HappyHippo

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the lost false teeth?
Indiana Jones and the Retirement Home of doom?

c'mon... I know that older actors are still talented and exciting, but there's no way a man of 64 could safely take on those kinds of stunts convincingly, let alone safely! The only way to make it work would be to have him remeniscing, and thats not going to get them going to the cinema in their thousands, is it?


----------



## Lenny

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

To be perfectly honest, even if he is 64, and even if they do photoshop his head onto the athletic body of some 20-something in a whole film of flashbacks, I'd see it. And you can count on thousands of others going to see it - simply because it's Indiana Jones.


----------



## philoSCIFI

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

I'm still going to watch it no matter... It's somewhat epic in its own right. Like Lenny said... It's Indiana Jones.


----------



## HappyHippo

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

I never really liked the films that much, so I suppose I'm biased. They're too boy's-own adventure for my liking.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



HappyHippo said:


> Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the lost false teeth?
> Indiana Jones and the Retirement Home of doom?



LMAOL!!  Bravo!

In my opinion, the only way that Mssrs. Lucas and Spielberg can play this franchise out so that it doesn't descend any further into the realm of the ludicrous is for Indy to take a back seat from the role's traditionally physical requirements and mentor someone of the newer generation. An older, wiser Indy who uses his intellect more than his fists might be a more charming turn for the character. Of course, you can count on this* NOT* happening . . . . they'll all probably spend their time (with Sir Sean Connery in tow - wheelchair and IV feed tube included) outracing fireballs and taking daring plunges from skyscraper rooftops while simultaneously delivering bone-crushing blows to the villain.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

I'd heard about it but I'd thought it was going to be along the lines of what Curt suggested. That there would be a younger adventuror with Ford as a mentor. Like Mummy 3.

I shall look forward to the movie and lets see how far the imagination can be stretched this time around.


----------



## Whitestar

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



andrew.v.spencer said:


> No way can you replace Harrison Ford. No one would see the movie.



Why not? Hollywood did so with Sean Connery in the James Bond movies and he's even a bigger icon than Harrison Ford.


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



HappyHippo said:


> Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the lost false teeth?
> Indiana Jones and the Retirement Home of doom?



LOL!  I was thinking of _Indiana Jones and the Golden Zimmer Frame

_As the Cat says, they could always start and end the film with a reminiscing Indie (played by Harrison Ford) in a cosy study somewhere, and tell the main story in flashback in _Young Indiana Jones _style. Shame River Phoenix isn't around to play him, though - I much preferred him to  Sean Patrick Flanery.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



HappyHippo said:


> Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the lost false teeth?
> Indiana Jones and the Retirement Home of doom?


Hah! Indiana Jones and the Bed-Pan Adventures (check out Indy and his dad racing on their walkers to the only bed-pan)


----------



## Dave

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Car Keys.

I agree with Curt, don't bring in a young apprentice to do all the action stuff. Make it a more intellectual puzzle to be solved (but not 'Da Vinci Code' as he's already found the Holy Grail once!) Unfortunately, I think the plan is to bring in a young protégé.

If he is going to be 60, then I agree with Bookstop that the film should be set in the 1960's. I actually think that could work, but is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## Coolhand

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



Dave said:


> I agree with Curt, don't bring in a young apprentice to do all the action stuff. Make it a more intellectual puzzle to be solved (but not 'Da Vinci Code' as he's already found the Holy Grail once!) Unfortunately, I think the plan is to bring in a young protégé.


 

Indiana Jones is back! And this time, he’s brought his Home Help…

The thing is, the whole point of Indiana Jones is to have whip-crackin, bare knuckle fighting, rope swinging, Nazi shooting adventures in ancient lost cities with a bit of cool Divine Wrath smiting the bad guys at the end. For me, anyway. Without that action oriented slant, they might as well call it something else and have a totally different character. And as to the “mentor to a younger guy” idea, I can see why they might go that way, but I’d hate to see Indy relegated to a cameo in his own movie. 

Lucas has already ruined Star Wars, and Spielberg is poised to mutilate The Transformers beyond recognition. Personally I think they should let Indy be, unsullied and “un-aged” and create a new hero for whatever plot they had planned. I mean, the Steven Sommers film “The Mummy” was a great Indy style movie with a great Indy style hero, without having to have Indy's name as a cash in gimmick. 

Surely Lucas and Spielberg can think of a new character?

(EDIT) Sorry, I just want to add that WhiteStar's idea about Nathen Fillion playing Indy ROCKS! I could so get behind that! That's the only suggestion for replacement casting I've heard that didn't make me howl with outrage!


----------



## Whitestar

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



Coolhand said:


> Indiana Jones is back! And this time, he’s brought his Home Help…
> 
> The thing is, the whole point of Indiana Jones is to have whip-crackin, bare knuckle fighting, rope swinging, Nazi shooting adventures in ancient lost cities with a bit of cool Divine Wrath smiting the bad guys at the end. For me, anyway. Without that action oriented slant, they might as well call it something else and have a totally different character. And as to the “mentor to a younger guy” idea, I can see why they might go that way, but I’d hate to see Indy relegated to a cameo in his own movie.


 
You make a good point. 



Coolhand said:


> Lucas has already ruined Star Wars


 
I strongly agree!  



Coolhand said:


> Personally I think they should let Indy be, unsullied and “un-aged” and create a new hero for whatever plot they had planned. I mean, the Steven Sommers film “The Mummy” was a great Indy style movie with a great Indy style hero, without having to have Indy's name as a cash in gimmick.


 
Yeah, The Mummy was good fun in its own right. 




Coolhand said:


> Surely Lucas and Spielberg can think of a new character?


 
Here's hoping. <<fingers crossed>>



Coolhand said:


> (EDIT) Sorry, I just want to add that WhiteStar's idea about Nathen Fillion playing Indy ROCKS! I could so get behind that! That's the only suggestion for replacement casting I've heard that didn't make me howl with outrage!


 
Why thank you! Great minds think alike.


----------



## the_faery_queen

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*

i'd only want to see the film  if harrison was in it. he's sexy and i think he can pull it off. he is indy. no one else could do it 

but i do agree that if it's a bad film it might totally ruin the triliogy, taint it, really. so it might be good to just let it go. hmm


----------



## Whitestar

*Karen Allen Confirmed In Indy 4*

This is good news because I've always Karen Allen in Raiders of the Lost Ark. She played a tough yet very feminine role who had great chemistry with Harrison Ford. Here is the inside scoop:

Allen Confirmed In Indy 4

Steven Spielberg, who is directing the upcoming fourth Indiana Jones movie, revealed that Karen Allen will reprise the role of Marion Ravenwood in the movie via a live video remote appearance at Comic-Con International in San Diego on July 26. 

"It's great to be on the set of this next Indiana Jones," a beaming Allen said via video conference from Hawaii, where the movie is shooting. "Comic-Con is getting the first peek at us all together as a ... family."

Joining Spielberg and Allen were Harrison Ford in costume as Indy, Shia LaBeouf as Indy's sidekick and co-star Ray Winstone. 

Spielberg said that the film has already completed 25 days of shooting. "This picture, I promise I'm making for you guys and girls," Spielberg said. 

Ford added: "It's a great pleasure to be back with Steven in ... the sweaty, dirty clothes that Indy always wears ... and to be making a dynamite movie." 

Ravenwood's character was first introduced in the original Indy film Raiders of the Lost Ark. The fourth Indiana Jones movie opens Memorial Day 2008.

And here is the link:

SCI FI Wire | The News Service of the SCI FI Channel | SCIFI.COM

Sweet!


----------



## manephelien

*Re: Karen Allen Confirmed In Indy 4*

Fantastic! She was always my favorite Indy girl.


----------



## Whitestar

*First Official Indiana Jones 4 Photo!*

Here is the first official photo of Indy 4 in production that was taken by Spielberg himself:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=21194

Cool! This keeps getting better each time!


----------



## SpaceShip

*Re: First Official Indiana Jones 4 Photo!*

Let's hope he's still got the stamina (the hat looks in better shape than him!)


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Karen Allen Confirmed In Indy 4*

Great news indeed - loved her in the first one.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Indy's in town...*

Not really relevant to anything, but just thought I'd mention that the cast and crew of the new Indiana Jones film have been in Fresno this week filming at the old airport on the west side of town.

At first there were only murmurs of rumors that this was going to happen, or that it could just be a second-unit shoot, but there have apparently now been confirmed sightings of Harrison Ford, Steven Spielberg and (I think) George Lucas on the set.

At least it will give the film the extra added attraction, when it comes out, of being able to play "spot the local landmarks".


----------



## clovis-man

*Re: Indy's in town...*

Saw the article about it in today's Fresno Bee. Interesting that the film will apparently be set in the early 1950s. So even Indiana Jones can become an elder statesman!


----------



## Majimaune

*Re: Indy's in town...*

Sean Connary is in it too. Thought you might want to know that.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

I've changed the thread title and going to do some merging. Now there is more infomation on this film, what does everyone think?

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Indy's in town...*



Majimaune said:


> Sean Connery is in it too. Thought you might want to know that.


Where did you see that, Maj? Everything I've read about the film denies it.
And the producer, Frank Marshall, has stated that the film is set in 1957.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Connery could be in it in some kind of cameo flashback scene, but as Indy's father he is going to be fairly old in 1957. I'm glad they've done that and made it 1957, at least the it makes the actors ages match their real age. Karen Allen is 56 now too.

I wasn't impressed with Shia LaBeouf in Transformers though.


----------



## Talysia

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

As everyone has said, with all the hype about this it'll be interesting to see what kind of film this is.  I look forward to finding out, as I enjoyed the previous films enough.


----------



## tangaloomababe

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Whitestar I'd go with Nathan Fillion he is able to bring the right amount of seriousness and humor to a character, yes I do think Harrison is to old.  I loved him in all the Indy movies but I think its time he either hung up the whip or passed it onto someone who can still weild it.  Go Nathan!!!!


----------



## The Ace

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Maybe they're just putting the series to bed.  It can't be worse than ,'The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles.'  That was murder.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Interesting article asking a Havard lecturer what the film might concern:
Indy's 'Crystal Skull': What's The Title Mean? - Movie News Story | MTV Movie News

And some spoilers for the plot here:
Indy Films: Finally, Facts About Crystal Skull


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



The Ace said:


> Maybe they're just putting the series to bed.  It can't be worse than ,'The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles.'  That was murder.




Oh, jeez, I kind of liked that...


----------



## Wiglaf

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles wasn't too bad; it was only meant to be a dumb TV series. 
Indiana Jones IV with Harrison Ford in a serial action movie would have made a certain Mr. Quartermain look pitiful, if it was made over a decade ago.  Now you have old men, the wrong time period, and a completely non-Indy movie.  Why then use the Indiana Jones character?


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



Wiglaf said:


> Why then use the Indiana Jones character?


You really need to ask that question? ($$$$$$$)

But to take your point further, why haven't there been more films in this genre? 

When the first film was released I thought it was so refreshing. I loved those old films such as _King Solomons Mines_ and _She_. I guess even _King Kong_. And the first five minutes of the film with those set piece action scenes - entering mine, rolling ball, escape, aeroplane - was fantastic. 

However, while after _Star Wars_ the science fiction film got completely re-invented by Hollywood, after _Indiana Jones_ nothing comparable happened. Maybe there were a few films, but thinking hard I can only think of _Congo_ and _Sahara_.

Edit: I've just thought of some more: _National Treasure_ and the sequel also out in 2008, _National Treasure: Book of Secrets_


----------



## Antonio322

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

The media floodgates for this one finally opened? Halleluja, can't wait to see it. I own the original trilogy on DVD and I even have the old VHS copies too.


----------



## GOLLUM

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

I'll go see the film being an Indy fan from way back.

Let the proof be in the pudding...


----------



## paranoid marvin

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



Dave said:


> You really need to ask that question? ($$$$$$$)
> 
> But to take your point further, why haven't there been more films in this genre?
> 
> When the first film was released I thought it was so refreshing. I loved those old films such as _King Solomons Mines_ and _She_. I guess even _King Kong_. And the first five minutes of the film with those set piece action scenes - entering mine, rolling ball, escape, aeroplane - was fantastic.
> 
> However, while after _Star Wars_ the science fiction film got completely re-invented by Hollywood, after _Indiana Jones_ nothing comparable happened. Maybe there were a few films, but thinking hard I can only think of _Congo_ and _Sahara_.
> 
> Edit: I've just thought of some more: _National Treasure_ and the sequel also out in 2008, _National Treasure: Book of Secrets_


 
Jewel Of The Nile , Romancing the Stone , The Mummy , The Mummy Returns - there are quite a few Indy-variants , some almost as good as the great one himself


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



paranoid marvin said:


> Jewel Of The Nile , Romancing the Stone , The Mummy , The Mummy Returns - there are quite a few Indy-variants , some almost as good as the great one himself


Okay, there are quite a few, and yes, surprisingly they are all good too!


----------



## starman7

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

cannot wait for this. should be great.


----------



## starman7

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

Am glad they bought Karen Allen back as Marion too.


----------



## Firefly

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



starman7 said:


> Am glad they bought Karen Allen back as Marion too.


 
Loved Karen Allen in Raiders she made a good counter role for Indie.

Looking forward to the new film it would appear they've pulled out all the stops, just wished they give us a teaser trailer to wet our appetites.


----------



## ap0ckalypse

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



The Ace said:


> Maybe they're just putting the series to bed. It can't be worse than ,'The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles.' That was murder.


 
Anything with the word "Chronicles" in the title is pretty much guaranteed to be terrible.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailer out*

Trailer now available for Indiana Jones and the Kingdon of the Crystal Skull:
Apple - Trailers - Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

Looks like fun.


----------



## SpaceShip

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailer out*

Oooo - Sad that I am I have all the films including the pre-IJ films (when he was a youngster).  Is there a date for the actual film release in the UK?


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailer out*

*May 22nd*, SS - worldwide release date.

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)


----------



## manephelien

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailer out*

I can't wait, Harrison Ford still has what it takes to play an action hero!


----------



## SpaceShip

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailer out*



pyan said:


> *May 22nd*, SS - worldwide release date.
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)



Thanks Py


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

This is being released in the UK next week. There has been suprisingly little hype about it that I've seen. I'm looking forward to it; hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



			
				Dave said:
			
		

> Okay, there are quite a few, and yes, surprisingly they are all good too!



Yes, I'd like to see Brendan Fraser's *Rick O'Connell* from _The Mummy _teamed up with (or opposing, for that matter) Indiana Jones....


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

I've just seen this. I'm going to begin a new spoilered thread to discuss it, but I thought it was excellent. I'd heard bad press reviews, but while _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ is still my favourite, I'd place this above _Temple of Doom_ and on a par with _The Last Crusade_.

For those that were unimpressed, then I think that possibly we have become so used to these action films that we have become blasé.
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/45625-indiana-jones-4-spoilers-only-if-youve-seen.html

BTW there was a trailer for a new _Mummy_ sequel before it.


----------



## The Ace

*Re: Fourth Indiana Jones Movie Due in 2008*



HappyHippo said:


> I never really liked the films that much, so I suppose I'm biased. They're too boy's-own adventure for my liking.



I thought that was the whole point of them, HH.


----------



## Dave

*Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I wanted to discuss the film without worrying about spoiling it. So, if you haven't seen it don't read on...

So, they set it twenty years after _Raiders_ and 18 years after _Last Crusade_. I thought that was a good idea. It means that the actors are about the right age, and they made full use of the period costumes, music and attitudes. Henry Jones Senior and Marcus Brody are both dead. I did think that they tried too hard to shoe-horn in too many references, and the surviving the Atomic Bomb in a lead lined refrigerator was just ridiculous.

So, Indy worked for the OSS during the Second World War. I would have liked to have known a bit more about the last 20 years. I also think he might have sussed out the Ray Winston South African guy before now for the money-grabbing, communist sympathiser he was. Indy had obviously spent some considerable time with him, but he didn't seem like someone you could trust your life to either during the war, or even on a Mexican dig. And that was all the back-story we ever got on him, so it was fairly obvious from the start that he was a baddie.

I thought Cate Blanchett was excellent as the main villain. Also John Hurt as Ox.

I deliberately avoided spoilers on this, but I knew Karen Allen was in it, so the surprise that Mutt was Indy's son was lost. They did try to explain why she wasn't in _Last Crusade_ as Indy had stood her her up at the alter, but still unlikely that their paths had never crossed again in 20 years. More surprising since she was living with his best friend from college and with his son. Remember that Marion's father was his college professor, and therefore also Ox's professor too.

It makes sense that Indy would have worked on Roswell. My son thought that it went over the top with the alien greys and spaceships, but I told him that the Ark was obviously and alien device. Still, the earlier films were more fantasy than this outing, which clearly gave everything an Erich Von Daniken - "ancient astronaut theory" - justification that had not been present before. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but it is a difference.

I'm pretty sure there are little references that I missed but I spotted a few:
-- the box containing the Ark in the area 51 Hanger that got damaged by the truck.
-- that statue that lost it's head was of Marcus Brody.
--the passing of Indy's hat on to his son in the final scene - not no not quite yet!


----------



## Stone

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

did notice another reference to Sean Connery that was quite clever, the diner scene when Mutt produces the knife - Indy says something along the lines of "nice try kid but you appear to have brought a knife to a gun fight".  Very, very close to an immortal Connery line from the Untouchables 

Overall i enjoyed it wasn't sure about the whole alien thing, and the tarzan reference  but after considering the previous films it wasn't that far fetched really.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I've been reading up a little about this, and one of the reasons that it has been in "development hell" for so many years was the whole alien thing and the crystal skulls as a plot device. Spielberg and Lucas could not agree on it and went through several scriptwriters. I also forgot to mention the "Tarzan" thing too!

Do you think there will be a 5th film? Apparently, Spielberg and Lucas originally signed up to make five, but Ford had to go on high-protein diets and a special fitness regime in order to make this one. I don't think one should be made without him as the main protagonist. Also, how do you top this story?


----------



## Stone

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

Well as with all sequels if they can generate enough money from it then i think it will happen - i hope with Ford in the lead role, as i really wouldn't want to see anything else other than that.  

There have always been rumours they wanted to do something with the lost continent of Atlantis but who knows.  If they do another and Ford is the lead, i'll go see it.  But there has to be a point when it is laid to rest and maybe this would be a fitting time.


----------



## Allegra

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

Yeah, Ford is Jones and Jones is Ford. No Ford no Jones. Something with Atlantis will be good, I hope they will make it the next. Gonna see it on Sunday. Can't wait! (Had my eyes covered on the 1st post.)


----------



## ctg

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*



Dave said:


> I've been reading up a little about this, and one of the reasons that it has been in "development hell" for so many years was the whole alien thing and the crystal skulls as a plot device. Spielberg and Lucas could not agree on it and went through several scriptwriters. I also forgot to mention the "Tarzan" thing too!



As it was Lucas story, I was so scared about him repeating Jar Jar Binks fiasco from the Episode I. But overall I kind of understand why it was in production for such a long time. They wouldn't have had technology to produce the end scene at back in those days when Mister Ford was much younger. 

I liked that he still knows how to fight and knew how to show it. Whole fencing on top of the ambihious car and jerry was quite a brilliant, but not as good as old Harrison one's. Then again he's the boy wonder. Very well written junior. 

On the Tarzan notes, Indian Jones Jr would have been in the right age for reading original Tarzan stories or having seen on black and white television. I don't know many people who wouldn't have done it, but I guess there has been an battle between Lucas and Spielberg on should they use the voice or not. Who knows maybe the actor did it and they edited it away in the studio.

The Alien, the skull, the ship and the transformation was done very well. Also it shows that Spielberg (the UFO man - in good way) still have a balls to convey such a message. Is the US government getting ready for the Disclosure? 



> Do you think there will be a 5th film? Apparently, Spielberg and Lucas originally signed up to make five, but Ford had to go on high-protein diets and a special fitness regime in order to make this one. I don't think one should be made without him as the main protagonist. Also, how do you top this story?



With the Atlantis story, as you get many references to it. If they do it, I wish they would you something between 180 and 200 minutes. 120 isn't really enough for such a bridge between Sr to Jr. After that maybe one from the Chinese or Japanese Mythology with Jr having adventures at 60's -> 80's.


----------



## Lucien21

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

*Trying to revive classic franchises after an extended break......never a good idea. Just ask Star Wars fans.

Is Indy IV another "Phantom Menace"?

Not quite. Certainly not as good as 1 or 3, but IMO it is better than Temple of Doom and that alone makes it better than 90% of movies made today. It certainly kicks the ass of the pretenders like National Treasure.

It gets off to a good start with the scene in the warehouse, the nuclear explosion (Although far fetched survival) and the bike chase. It certainly had some of the charm of an Indy film although watered down by expectation and some dodgy CGI late on. 

The cast was great although some of them were underused (John Hurt in particular). Le Beouf was great, Cate Blancett was fun (Dodgy accent and all) and Harrison Ford slipped back into the role with ease.

My major problem with the film is the bloody stupid ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which to me didn't fit with the Indy style. 

Overall though I think it was a fun old fashioned adventure movie and I had a blast.

*7/10*


----------



## Allegra

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I loved it! Very entertaining and Ford is just as great as ever. Amazing settings and all that alien/spaceship stuff. Kate Blanchett's performance as a vilian and her fake accent did very well. Will definitely watch again on DVD.


----------



## yngvi

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

'Raiders of the Lost Ark' was a two hour film which seemed to last 45 minutes.  First week it was out people cheered and booed in the cinema.  'The Crystal Skull' seemed to last three hours.  The production tried very hard but the magic has gone away.


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

For me, I had to look at my watch when it ended because it seemed so short, but it was around 2 hours, too. I thought the movie had a superb start, I laughed so hard when I saw the paramount logo turning into a gopher/prarie dog dirt mound. The movie was quite enjoyable all the way through, I don't think they (Lucas, Spielberg, or Ford) could ever make something I dislike. Indy saying "I have a bad feeling about this" was a GREAT Star Wars reference and I laughed aloud there, too, but I think I was one of the few in the audience that caught it. A line that was totally missing from this move was if Indy would have said to Marion, "It's not the mileage, sweetheart, it's the years." As for survivng the nuclear bomb in the (lead encased) fridge, I just knew he was going to do that, and got a big kick out of that. Did anybody else notice one of the FBI agents was the janitor from _Scrubs_? I would have liked to see more of a plot line with him in it (DVD deleted scene extras?).

It captured the B-movie action serial theme better than any of the previous films. This movie, I felt, was done for the fun of it. It felt like something Indy would be doing in his 60's. It was truly a unique thing Indy went after in this film, so much so that I understand why people are harping on it so much. I suppose he could have gone after something else from biblical times, like original biblical scrolls, the other Ark, or Solomon's flatware (just a tad of sarcasm there), but instead it was a powerful, mysterious object that they could have some fun with. The alien thing did feel a bit weird, I have to admit, but it's new. When I watch this movie again and again it will start to meld into the whole Indy genre quite nicely, just like the Star Wars prequels, for which I have no problems with.

It was so nice to have had something to look forward to that reminded me of my youth, and I've excepted the fact that Raiders of the Lost Ark is the greatest action movie out of all of them, The Last Crusade has the most heart, and Temple of Doom is the funniest I love to mimick and mock. I don't know how this one is going to fit in there yet, but it will. Don't take this film too seriously and you will get quite of bit of satisfaction out of it. Shia did a great, great job in his role, too. I think he was the only redeemable thing in Transformers besides the FX, although I've only seen that once, and his performance in Indy 4 was perfect. Overall I enjoyed this movie very, very much. Bring on more monkeys!

Oh, as for the Ark of the Covenant being an alien device (first post), uh, no, it is not. It was not conveyed that in the film, nor is it not in reality (nice homeage in Indy 4, though, even with the Williams' Ark theme).


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*



Huttman said:


> Oh, as for the Ark of the Covenant being an alien device (first post), uh, no, it is not. It was not conveyed that in the film, nor is it not in reality.


I was using the word in it's older meaning - just simply "foreign, exotic, incongruous, not native, outlandish, strange". 

However, _Raiders_ did clearly show that it was not made by man - both by the pyrotechnics it produced to attack the Germans, and also by Brody's comments about it being a 'speaking device with God'.

In 'reality' (whatever that is in context because in reality it was probably just a symbolic wooden box container) that really depends on if you believe in the God of Abraham or not. What this film clearly depicted was that the Gods of the Nazca civilization and those of the Ancient Egyptians were alien inter-dimensional travellers.

What I was trying to say in the first post was that, until this film, none in the series had hinted that any of archaeological artifacts might have been created by beings from other worlds. The Ark and the Holy Grail came from the Judaeo-Christian God. The Lingham stones were symbols of Shiva. 

Depicting Gods as alien beings is a major change to my thinking, but making the assumption that the Ark must also have been delivered by an alien posing as God is overstepping the mark, and I wasn't trying to say that. I would think it is unlikely that Spielberg would have allowed that, but his discussions with Lucas on the subject of this film might have been interesting ones to be party to, because I'm sure such things were included.


----------



## Delvo

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

A really great little touch they threw in, which must have been subtle because I haven't seen others mention it, was that they filmed it in a way that was similar to the way the old ones were filmed and/or the way movies looked at the time the story is set... little details in cinematography, staging/placement of the actors, focus field depths, and lighting, which were done in an older _style_, but without the disadvantages of older technology or degraded film and without screaming "Look at me I'm old-timey!" like _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_.


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*



Dave said:


> I was using the word in it's older meaning - just simply "foreign, exotic, incongruous, not native, outlandish, strange".
> 
> However, _Raiders_ did clearly show that it was not made by man - both by the pyrotechnics it produced to attack the Germans, and also by Brody's comments about it being a 'speaking device with God'.
> 
> Depicting Gods as alien beings is a major change to my thinking, but making the assumption that the Ark must also have been delivered by an alien posing as God is overstepping the mark, and I wasn't trying to say that. I would think it is unlikely that Spielberg would have allowed that, but his discussions with Lucas on the subject of this film might have been interesting ones to be party to, because I'm sure such things were included.


 

Thank you for making your point more finite for me, Dave, I appreciate it! While _Raiders _and the next two films were not historical records as such, they did try to closely use in context the subject matter at hand. Some story telling points were added or exaggerated like I don't remember the bible saying the Ark leveling mountains, but it has been some time since I read those passages. What I do remember is that God gave humans the instructions to build the Ark and I don't believe it was anything more than a symbolic box/symbol, and that any power it had was God's power, such as only certain people through ritual were able to touch it without dying, and in the case of the climactic end of _Raiders,_ the destruction of the Nazis. On a side note, I don't believe the Ark exists anymore as it's fuction is not nessesary any more. I agree with you as well in it would have been very interesting to listen to those conversations between those two, Lucas and Spielberg. I have always appreciated the level of respect they have in dealing with this kind of subject matter. Thanks again!


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I noticed the Janitor. I'm quite the Scrubs fan so I just sat and pointed in silent delight when I spotted him. After Scrubs, though, it's hard to take him seriously. I kept imagining him attacking Indiana with a mop or making some kind of cutting remark.

I enjoyed the first part of the film -- a little illogical (the fridge scene, after flying through the air and bouncing that many times, you're going to be blendered inside, surely. And the car scene; because you'd automatically know how fast to drive to reach the tree and that the weight would just be right to bend it neatly down) but it's an Indiana film, it's to be expected. It's good fun. 

But by the end I was in despair. I really didn't like the whole alien thing. Hunting for the lost city of gold is something you expect Indiana to do, but to have aliens behind it all...and then to have an actual alien appear at the end, and _then_ to have a whopping great spaceship go flying into the air...no, I didn't like it. As I think someone's already mentioned, it just didn't feel like an Indiana thing. 

And to top it all off -- Indiana Jones gets married!! I know he's older and wiser and has a son now, but it just felt...wrong! It's like if James Bond got married. It just doesn't feel quite right...!


----------



## PTeppic

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

THAT'S who the FBI guy was - I was trying to figure it out. Thanks ppl.

Saw it for the second time today, to try to make my mind up. It's a film which really, really wants to be an Indiana Jones film - an all-action, knuckle-dusting, filmed "for real" movie of the late eighties, early nineties. And I think, perhaps, it achieved it. The problem, for me, is that we're no longer in the 80s/90s. I was literally falling asleep during the car-chase on campus, though I loved the way it started. It wasn't sparking for me. By comparison, the jungle vehicle chase seemed over-egged (the above mentioned vehicle-top sword fight and Tarzan stuff), with some relatively dodgy CGI or optical effects (the cliff edge and much of the composition during the latter parts of the ant attack). 

There's been talk of the alien ending not fitting in with Indy, but I guess we've already had not-dissimilar "unreal" maguffins in Raiders and Last Crusade. Still felt wrong though.

As for Atlantis, since most theories are it being located under water or ice (or off-world), whilst I'd love to see such a movie I think it's a non-starter.


----------



## ctg

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*



PTeppic said:


> As for Atlantis, since most theories are it being located under water or ice (or off-world), whilst I'd love to see such a movie I think it's a non-starter.



It would be amazing and right fit for the CGI (and budget that Lucas and Spielberg can achieve). Then again, if not a submarine story then one could see the plot taking Senior and Junior to a trip to the centre of the Earth, and reaching the mythological Atlantis by using a tunnel. 



> <b> George Lucas spoke to Fox news while in Cannes; the subject of a post CRYSTAL SKULL Indy project came up.   "I haven’t even told Steven or Harrison this," he said. "But I have an idea to make Shia [LeBeouf] the lead character next time and have Harrison [Ford] come back like Sean Connery did in the last movie. I can see it working out.
> "And it’s not like Harrison is even old. I mean, he’s 65 and he did everything in this movie. The old chemistry is there, and it’s not like he’s an old man. He’s incredibly agile; he looks even better than he did 20 years ago, if you ask me."​</b>


Lucas Talks INDY 5!! -- Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.



> His new _Vanity Fair_ cover story didn't put enough emphasis on the prospect of future _Indiana Jones_ movies, says writer *Jim Windolf*, who's now launched a _VF_ web missive in which he recalls how director *Steven Spielberg* issued a "nondenial denial" when asked about installments beyond May's _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_. In fact, says Windolf, though Spielberg and company still won't confirm, he suspects that the rumors about *Shia LaBeouf* playing a character who will turn out to be the son of Indy Jones (*Harrison Ford*)  are true and that Spielberg and producer *George Lucas* are planning to continue the franchise with LaBeouf as the new Indy. Fanboys and girls need not resist the urge to utter a big "Duh!" right about now.


Movies.com: Tipster: Indy 5, 6 on the Way?


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*



HoopyFrood said:


> And to top it all off -- Indiana Jones gets married!! I know he's older and wiser and has a son now, but it just felt...wrong! It's like if James Bond got married. It just doesn't feel quite right...!


 

I kind of know what you mean there. After a while it might seem a more comfortable idea, though, especially if you've spent most of your life solo like Indy has (pun!). By the way, James Bond was married in the 1969 film _On Her Majesty's Secret Service,_ but his bride was killed almost immediately afterwards, which some speculate the reason for his 'emotional distance' with so many female encounters. The new _Casino Royale_ had another good reason for his coldness for womanly commitments, but I'm starting to digress...

I think they maybe should have left the alien thing more of a question in the audiences mind and not so literal, but our two gents that made this all possible certainly are known for there creatures, aren't they. I'll continue to take it for what it is, a very enjoyable ride.


----------



## Clansman

*INDIANA JONES and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*

Firstly, the title of this movie should be changed to "INDIANA JONES and the Really Big Disappointment", which says it all.  I found the film pretty flat.  Ford was right in character, and whatsername was back from the first film, and the action sequences were really cool, as were some massive ants that were very creepy and disgusting, BUT

It was all done before.  The plot was a re-hash combination of the first and third movies.  They had some neat ideas that they could have explored (the allusion to Jones's involvement with OSS during WWII, and the whole nuclear thing).  Also, instead of Nazis, they had Soviets.  There was lots of material that would be great fodder for the writers to really turn in a smashing screen play, like the earlier part of the series, but nothing new occurred.  It was all action, and no mystery.  What I loved about the first three movies were the developing mysteries and the ebb and flow of action.  This movie starts with action, ends with action, and has action packed all the way through it, but little else, and the result, by about 2/3 of the way through the film, is boredom.  Even some of the action sequences were very similar to what happened in this series twenty years ago.

The lack of suspense is the big killer for this movie, as all the other ingredients were there.  The dialogue writing was a little stale and contrived, but I could have overlooked that if there had been the wisp of a mystery to solve before the world was saved by Indiana Jones for the fourth time.  Instead, we knew pretty early on what Jones and the gang had to do, as opposed to each of the other films, which left at least part of us guessing until about 3/4 the way through.

If you are a die-hard fan, see the movie in the theatre.  This is the kind of movie that lends itself to the big screen.  However, it is not worth big-screen prices.  Go on the cheap night if you can, or to a half-price matinee.  This movie is definitely not worth lining up for, or paying full pop.  If you are not a fan, and want to see what Hollywood can do to wreck what was one of the better things it ever did, wait for the DVD.

One disappointment was the lack of Jonathan Rhys-Davies (better known as Gimli in LOTR) reprising the role of Sallah.  Sallah was an essential element of the earlier films, and he was sadly missed. 

(And don't get me started on the guys in the theatre with the fake whips from Wal-Mart, satchels (I swear that one guy's looked like a woman's summer purse), bad leather jackets, and what they _think_ passes for a fedora.  Sheesh!)


----------



## Sassysara

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

Saw the film last night, felt a little dissapointed at the end. This film did not  feel right, the attempts to make it an indie film felt a little forced at times. It could have been so much better, and I think this is a feeling many people walked away with. The only thing it did was to remind me of how good the old films were, and that in return makes me feel old.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I think a better ending would have been to cut the Wedding scene entirely -it was a BIG mistake. After all , Indy doesn't do normal things like get married


----------



## The Procrastinator

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I would just like to say Harrison Ford was fabulicious - he's still got it. He rocked, dude. As for all the unbelievable things - well, Indy movies always have unbelievable things. I really enjoyed the ride, and while I was initially sceptical that they could pull it off, I reckon they didn't do half bad. It was no Last Crusade, but it'll do.


----------



## PTeppic

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

Despite all my previous comments about the film in general, but I *did* still think Harrison was believable entirely, though I did wonder how he'd feel the morning after. I'm half his age and sometimes ache after simple gardening, so all the stuff he does...


----------



## manephelien

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

It was entertaining, but the ending left me feeling a bit blah to be honest. 

That Russian broad should at least have gone with the crystal alien.

The references to the other Indy movies were quite funny, and there were at least two rather blatant Star Wars references as well. The jungle chase reminded me of nothing as much as Endor, and we heard "I have a very bad feeling about this" in the crystal skull chamber.

Oh well, at least Cate Blanchett's Russian accent is much better than Ford's in The Widowmaker.


----------



## booksforlunch

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I took my whole family on sunday to see the movie.

I liked it a good deal, although I thought the part with the "Aliens" was a bit ... forward.

I loved the humor and I loved the chasing scenes (and the cameo of the Janitor ).
My favorite scenes were when Indy and Mutt were in the Café, and Mutt punches out the young man, only to be hit by the girl in return. Also : the scene in the library with the complete unphased student asking Indy for advice and the face of John Hurt when they were about to drop from the third waterfall.

My least favorite scenes were the whole atomic bomb - stuff ( I´m able to let many impossible things pass in movies I enjoy, but there *is *an end to all ), and the ending. I didn´t like the wedding itself ( would have liked the kind of ending with the wedding off - screen, when the couple leaves for honeymoon. More elegant, in my opinion.) 
Plus, I´m not sure about where this is supposed to be ? Indy said after the intervention of the FBI, that he could go to an University in England or somewhere. Because if the wedding takes place in the US and Indy becomes Assosiate Director of a University in America, the movie makers would have completely glossed over *how *he solved his problems with the FBI. I don´t think that in that era it would be easy to shake of the accusation of being a communist or a spy.


----------



## Happy Joe

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I saw it yesterday... Disappointing.

The chases were too long and the lighting was not well done (little atmosphere or the wrong atmosphere). 

It didn't seem to flow well, some parts seemed contrived and there were no explanations;
Vine swinging to catch speeding vehicles (maybe, if taking a short cut across a curve, all it would have taken was a quick cut to an overhead view of the cliff trail).
All is forgiven/forgotten and Indy gets a promotion (no justification at all; it was just thrown out there).
Confusion between Mezoamerican and Incan civilizations (or did I miss something?)
Broken noses and nary a black eye, bruise (swollen purple honker) or bandage in sight.
Natives jumping out of the walls. Were they supposed to be mummies or do they just rebuild the walls after every shift?

The alien connection was bogus, IMO, surely a better premise exists (one rooted in real world physics with a mythic/mystic/magic twist).

The "old age and sneakiness will always overcome youth and enthusiasm" aspect should have been played up more (I felt sorry that a senior citizen was being pummeled) the fight should have been ended more quickly through strategy/trickery/sneakiness.

Over all I (kind of) liked it; definitely worth a rental (when it gets to DVD) but it wasn't a worthy successor to the first 3 Indy movies.

Enjoy!


----------



## Huttman

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I just saw it for a second time, and I enjoyed it more. I can also imagine I will like it more and more every time I _will_ see it again. Reading some of the critiques earlier, I wonder were the sense of wonder has gone. If the sensational over the top stunts are too unrealistic or the gamma for a particular scene is not what _should_ have been there, or the alien connection was not scientifically right-on, what is the point in going to an escapist movie all about, then? Is this movie perfect? No, but then again, what is. Personally, I think that whole alien thing is bogus, myself, but what I did find interesting is that the treasure the aliens had was _knowledge, _not gold. Knowledge is the prime thing in life, and this movie showed that, and that too much knowledge at the inappropriate time is not a good thing, or with selfish motives it will only corrupt more. That is one of the things I got out of Crystal Skull. 

I also found it interesting that (just like Temple of Doom), Indy and gang were returning the prize, not trying to take it, and generally speaking, this movie and Temple of Doom seem to be the least favorite in the saga. I'm not sure if there is a connection there or not. One thing I am sure of is that in _every_ Indy movie there are some of the most unbelievable stunt/escape/live-to-see-another-day acion scenes with our heros. In this world of ultra-realism, I find it refreshing to have this kind of entertainment still being made, with a moral or bit of wisdom in it that is subtle enough only the pure in heart can still enjoy it. I can't help but feel Lucas and Spielberg have held on to something a lot of their contemperaries and movie ticket buyers have lost, their youthful heart and with it the things that made them love life when they were young and a sense of wonder for what could be and what's to know and come, in my humble opinion.


----------



## the_faery_queen

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

saw it last night
hated the beginning. it felt awkward and the whole gopher thing was nuts. it was as though they were trying to be funny and weren't
HATED the end. bloody aliens! it just didn't work for me at all, to cram sci fi ness into a real world type adventure. bah
but the middle was ace
can't stand indy's son, or the cliche of indy HAVINg a son that he didn't know about
but the fight scenes were ace and it was fun 
so good middle, bad start and end

and i didn't like the too many links to the former films. even down to having the same fate fall on mac as did the german girl, i8n 3. trying to get riches, and dies while indy tries to save them.

*shrug*

and i loved temple of doom  that was my fav, with the third. perhaps cos it's the one i saw first.


----------



## The Procrastinator

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

Temple of Doom is forever tainted for me by the Screaming Woman. My eardrums are yet to recover. If there had been a Screaming Woman in any of the others they would have been tainted too. That's as deep as my reasons for preferring Indy movies goes - that, and the presence of Sean Connery. I become a puddle on the floor with both Indy and Sean in the room.

My policies when watching Indy movies:
Nothing is impossible - the laws of physics are temporarily suspended. 
Horrible insects and or snakes will be everywhere.
So will cobwebs.
And cliches. Cliche a minute is the general going rate.
So switch off your brain and prepare to have fun...

This has applied to all the Indy movies - and this one did not disappoint me.  (At this stage I am even able to ignore those hokey aliens and the dumb ending, because there was a lot of fun in the rest of it!)


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

Finally got to see it, and can now read this thread...only to find that most of it's been said already.

Dislikes:


The refrigerator...just dumb. Even if he survived the initial blast, he'd have been pulped by the landing, as Hoopy said...

The ending...felt like it was tacked on as an afterthought. And do you really escape the suspicions of the FBI that easily? What exactly did Indy achieve to be re-instated (and promoted!) at the university?

Likes:


All the rest.

Favourite bits:


The glimpse of the Ark inside a smashed box at the hanger

"I've got a bad feeling about this"

The DUKW/jeep chase sequence.

A good try, though. I've a feeling it would have got at least a 9/10 if there hadn't been the other Indy films to compare it with.

*7/10*


----------



## Slain

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I agree with another, the wedding scene should have been left out.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*

I thought overall it was a good film and Ford was excellent as ever.  I did think some of the action sequences were way over the top (the monkey one being the main one).  I loved the references to the earlier films and other sly winks.  Shia was very good, but I thought Winstone was under-used and his double betrayal too cliched.  I particularly liked the scene where Indy looks at the photos of his father and Marcus.  I didn't mind the aliens.  Afterall Indy films have never been 'Real World' adventures (the lost ark, possessions, the Holy Grail and imortality).  Reality is suspended in every single Indy film, so why would this one be different?  They had done religion to death, so the alien angle was another logical choice.  As for the wedding, yeah a bit awkward, but I don't think it spoiled anything.  Liked Indy taking his hat before Shia could.  Indy's getting old and had been reaquainted with his first love, so why not let them get married?


----------



## Highlander II

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 [Spoilers] (only if you've seen it)*



Dave said:


> ...What this film clearly depicted was that the Gods of the Nazca civilization and those of the Ancient Egyptians were alien inter-dimensional travellers.



Which is a thieve from _Stargate_.  Straight up.  That's what the original movie said.

Heck, the 'crystal skull' is a swipe from an SG-1 ep. (or, are we calling these 'homages' now?)


Speaking of - the scene of the evil 'i eat you now' ants - that's reminiscent of "Trumbo's World" from MacGyver.  They just needed a suit made from a melted garden hose and a flame-thrower. 


As mentioned by others, I did like that _knowledge_ is the power the aliens had for the people they visited and that they understood that too much knowledge was just as dangerous as too much of anything else.  (Though, this is another blatant swipe from SG-1 and the Asgard.)

I liked the movie all right.  It was an 'Indiana Jones' film.  It felt like the others and it didn't look like they were trying to 'reinvent' the wheel and make it 'the best ever' Indy film.  I liked it for what it was - Indiana Jones.


----------



## ushumgal

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

I was actually pleasantly surprised by it, but then, I expected it to be utter crap, so I didn't have much in the way of expectations to exceed.  I guess the best way to describe it is "competent"...though maybe "formulaic" would be a better term.

Like so many, I was dissappointed by the whole aliens thing - I think I really changed the feel from the other movies.  The McGuffin is supposed to be something ancient and supernatural, and aliens just don't have that connotation.  I would also have liked to see it set back in the Near East - that was his focus after all, and it's not like there's a lack of history there.  They could conceivably done something with the pharaoh Akhenaten, as there are so many (alas, misguided) theories about his "monotheism" and early Judaism...that would have been getting right back to the roots of Indiana Jones. 

*sigh*  Well, it could have been worse - at least there was no Jar Jar Binks!!!


----------



## Dave

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



ushumgal said:


> Well, it could have been worse - at least there was no Jar Jar Binks!!!


Well, there was Shia LaBeouf, but I was pleasantly surprised that I actually liked his character. I hadn't thought that bringing in a young protégé was a good idea, and after seeing him in _Transformers_ my expectations were quite low.


----------



## Highlander II

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*



ushumgal said:


> Like so many, I was dissappointed by the whole aliens thing - I think I really changed the feel from the other movies.  The McGuffin is supposed to be something ancient and supernatural, and aliens just don't have that connotation.




Why would aliens have to be 'modern'?  And what's not supernatural about aliens?

I'm not being a smartass, but trying to understand your argument.  There are several SF oriented programs tossing out the idea that aliens have been visiting Earth for a VERY long time.

Granted, Indy here seems to have run out and stolen the Stargate storyline and part of a MacGyver storyline, but it's not as 'out there' an idea as some things.  

What's more 'ancient' than knowledge?  One of the MacGyver movies had 'books' or 'knowledge as the lost treasure of Atlantis.

I really like the idea that the scummy 'bad guys' are after *power* and don't realize that *power* doesn't always equal 'magic' or 'control'.


----------



## Bentony

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

I am absolutley the bigest Indiana Jones fangirl.  I think he is just fabulous.  That said, the new movie was very clever - but the alien thing is a bit hackneyed.  No wonder it took so many years to make.  They could still have gone with the south american thing - a good idea to get away from europe - but a different angle would have been better.


----------



## biodroid

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

I loved it, just watched it on dvd over the weekend. Harrison was excellent and Shia was pretty cool as well. The SFX was outstanding, I thought it deserved better reviews but hey some people can't see 5 minutes before them anyway.


----------



## imls1978

*Re: Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)*

it's a classic, i have to love indy....


----------

